# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 21



## Shellebell

Happy 
​


----------



## bella 64

Bagged first post lol


----------



## Bellini

baggied 2nd post.

Where's that DK today?


----------



## JamesBrown

Yeah where DK at?  Hope you are OK hunnie and that your nan is better.  

Bella - I made broccoli soup but it went a bit wrong as it had too much water in.  I've never made it before so I'll know next time.  I'm going to have it as like a cup-a-soup thing all this week as a vitamin boost.  I've looked at the menu for tonight on the net and have already chosen my 3 courses.   I think I'm looking forwards to having some wine more though as I have not had any since Christmas  

Jenny - your post made me laugh.  I just had images of you cooking all of DH's meals and sneakily slipping in some pumpkins seeds with a sly smile on your face.  

Bellini - glad DH is looking after you.

J9
x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Jen,

Thanks for asking I am fine cheers hun.

Glad your still positive and feeling ok. 

Cor your dh must be turning nuts all the nuts your giving him   

x


----------



## bella 64

Hiya Rees

How are you? i see from your ticker you only have a few weeks and you have your scan 
Have you had any sickness so far? 

Not too sure where DK has gone  maybe just havin time out for a while.
If your reading, hope your ok hun


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone
hope you all had good day
love 
chrissy 
xx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

How are we all??

Well I am in real pain with my ovaries this month!!!

Can't talk DH to do the  thing again today so  here we come again 

Have read back but haven't the energy to do personals busy day at work ...... *CU* - sorry  git ya  *Emily* - sorry you didn't ovulate this month hun  

Take care and hello to everyone on here 

Sarah x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi all

Sorry for the lack of personals but I have got my usual clomid headache which will probably be with me now up until ovulation   ah well it will be worth it if I  get another BFP this month.

 to you all
x


----------



## Topkat08

Feb/ March Tester's

Misty ~ 

Mrstrellis ~ 

CU ~ due to test 7th Feb 

Bella ~ due to test 22nd Feb 

FO ~ due to test 26th March 

Sarah ~ due to test 

Bellini ~ due to test 30th Feb 

DK ~ due to test 3rd March 

SF ~ due to test 7th March 

J9 ~ due to test 8th March 

J&WM ~ due to test... 

Jenny ~ due to test... 

Shelle ~ due to test... 

[fly]Good Luck!!!  [/fly]


----------



## serenfach

RJ.. hope you're headache passes soon, sweetheart - as you say, it'll all be worth it for another bfp  

Sarah..   talk him into it? Good God woman! - strap him down and don't take no for an answer!  

Rees.. Chrissy.. J9.. Bella.. Bellini..  

No time for any other personals, sorry.. hope everyone here is doing ok Xx

We've got a hell of a storm kicking off down our way, so I'm heading straight for my pj's and cuddling up with DH 

Speak soon.
love love love!


----------



## serenfach

TK.. thanks for the list    Please add me for 7th March. Cheers!


----------



## PoDdy

Hiya Ladies,
Just wanted to post, so I can keep popping back.

Also, just wanted to tell you that I had my first scan today and I have 17 follicles!!!! 10 on one side, 7 on t'other.  they still have some growing to do, which is a worry, as I barely fit into my work trousers today, so by Friday, it could be very difficult  

Sorry to hear the delightful clomid is still providing bad headaches, ovary pain and a whole host of horrible SE's - it' s a mean drug    I'm pleased to report that IVF is a breeze compared to the emotional rollercoaster of clomid.

 to all 

PoDdy


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi everyone, I hope were not too bad! Sorry to hear people are suffering with SE's and AF's showing up booooo  Make sure you all keep your chin up  

Well its day 30 and the  hasn't shown yet. I was going to test this morning as I need to have a dental xray, however it didn't happen as the two tests I bought recently appear to have disapeared  It probably wasn't needed anyway!!

POD, thats great news about your follies, I hope it all goes well  

All input wanted!! When your due AF what's your CM like??


----------



## Bellini

Evening girls!

Well, I am having the weirdest se this month.  Killer headache still and I am sooo gassy  

I can't believe the smells coming out of my bum!!!      Hubs thinks it's hilarious. Least the mood swings seem better.  Last month I didn't have any of these se - mad.

It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so I'm going to jump hubs later tee hee 

Can you add me to your list. I'm on day 7 so put me down as a 28 day cycle - so testing in 3 weeks today please. 

Thanks!

Bellini


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hello girls

Just wondering if i can pop in occassionally until july when my consultant will be putting me on Clomid??

I have pcos and was diagnosed back in 99 at 19yrs old,  i have been married and ttc for 8yrs until we separated and now seeking a divorce so i can marry a fantastic guy who i am hoping to have a child with.

I have very irregular af's last one being 85 days long but vary from as little as 32 days last august.

I have been put on 500mgs of metformin and taken my first tablet tonight...apart from some tummy gurgles i have been ok.

i have to loose 2stone before july 14th when my consultant has agreed to try me on clomid.

My dp and i are very excited and hopeful but dont really know much about clomid and the outcomes of using it...

Any info and support would be gratefully recieved

thanks

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi specialmum - of course you can join us, I started posting whilst I was waiting to start as well.  Good luck with your weight loss   

Poddy - great news on the follicles 17 wow!       have all my fingers crossed that it works first time for you  

Well as expected was a bfn when I tested this morning - come on #4 clomid - this time work please  

Going to ring my consultants secretary today and book a private appt.


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

 Bellini have a good day,

 CU, Chrissy, Jenny, Sarah, FO, FF, SF,
TK thanks for doing the list, looks like im next to be testing


----------



## JamesBrown

Good morning

Well, we had a lovely anniversary meal last night at an amazing restaurant.  I had a mushroom starter followed by monk fish and a lime tart with blueberry sorbet.  We sank 2 bottles of top red wine, got home at 9pm and both fell asleep.  Just got up.  

Bellini - I think I suffered from the same symptoms as you this month.  It is very embarrassing at times.  Happy anniversary!     

Jenny - Sorry to hear it was bfn.  

Specialmum - Hello and welcome  .  One thing you should expect from clomid is that it will regulate your cycles.  Mine used to be all over the place until a few years ago when they settled to 31 - 37 days but every now and then I'd have one that was 23 days or 60 days.  I don't have pcos though which surprises me.  Since taking clomid there has been ovulation on day 16 and AF on day 30 both times.  We have had many successful pregnancies from clomid on this board.  You do have to be patient whilst on it.  I am also going to try and lose some weight.  Good luck with it all.    Oh and ask us anything you like.........

Pod - Blimey what a load of follies.      

LTGL - Ooh let us know if you have tested.    

HELLO to everybody else.  Hope you are all OK.  

J9
x


----------



## rach66

Hi all,
This is my first post on a clomid stream (i've been on the ivf page as i'm awaiting an apt for this).
And i'm sorry that my first post is a bit of a selfish one - but i'm a little concerned and was hoping someone might be able to help me.

I've done 4 full rounds of clomid and i've just finished a (light ish) period. Anyway - for the week before this and through it and now for a couple of days after i have what feels like mild cramping - sometimes getting stronger. I'm worried about what this could be - might it be the cysts that clomid can sometimes bring?? 

Some places monitor you when you're on clomid but where i am they just give you enough for 6 months and ask you to come back after that....doubt GP would be any good with these matters.

Anyway - any thoughts/similar experiences would be very gratefully received.

Hope you're all ok

Rach

xxxxxxx


----------



## clomid user

rach66...hi and welcome to the board...i had a cyst on clomid and i was in alot of pain wear i couldnt walk so i had a scan done....and it confirmed a cyst...if you are worried then you can go a&e at your local hospital they should scan you cos if its a cyst then depending on how big it is you may have to leave a month and let it drain and go down...im sorry i carnt be of any more help...but hope ive helped a bit and good luck..


----------



## bella 64

CU, how are you today? what time is your appt tomorrow hun?
Gosh its horrid out there, the road is flooded, where a i take DD pre school.

Welcome Rach 66, go and get yourself checked, its probably best, just in case its a cyst.
I must say i did have a lot of ovary pain when we were having BMS probably had too much 

J9 sounds like you had a lovely meal last night  whats happened to your pic hun?


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thanks for making me feel welcome...i shall proberely have afew questions a long the way! lol

Firstly i wondered if any of you were/are on metformin? and have pcos?  It would be great to get a regular cycle as mine are all over the place.

hugs


----------



## JW3

Hi Specialmum - I have PCOS but my circumstances are different to most.  I had really short cycles 16 days usually, as soon as I was on clomid its sorted that out though and now each one has been 28-31 days even when I've had a break over Xmas - so it does help with this, although sometimes I think it takes a month or two to get the dose right.


----------



## Bellini

Hi special mum

I remember you from the TTC Naturally thread.

Welcome   and Good Luck.


----------



## clomid user

hi specialmum...i have pcos and am on metformin and letrozole (like clomid)  and i never used to get periods i remember i got 2 in a year   but not now i have them every 28-31 days the meds do regulate you but ive been on meds for 8 months now and no bfp  but i guess it takes time..cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

due to test on the 26th, can you add me again TK

just poping on for a quicky   as stuff to do before dh comes home,

WILL be back later for proper chat

Fo


----------



## rach66

Hi,
Thanks very much for the replies - it's really helpful to share and get ideas. I did ring the clinic - but they told me it was unlikely to be clomid as i've been on it for 4 months without probs before. I'm not 100% convinced of this reply - but i'm due to go back on 24th anyway so will discuss it then (unless it gets worse of course!).

Well - i hope that clomid is working its magic for some of you  

Again - thanks for the messages - i really do appreciate it  

rach xx


----------



## clomid user

rach66...i was on clomid 4for 4 months and i got the cyst on the 4th month....so its possibal and it does happen.hope you are feeling ok tho..xxxcuxx

hi every body how are we all today

bella im going to chris at 11 o clock tommrow...i will be on as soon as i get back...hows you hun  xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hello ladies!!!
hows things? what have i missed, not been on for ages and there seems to be toooo much for me to even start reading it all!!!
whats the gossip??!!
T x


----------



## serenfach

Hi girls 

Just passing through. How are we all?  Bella, CU, Rees, FO, Chrissy, Bellini, J9, Jenny, DK,
Misty, Lentil, JW&M, TK, Floss, Lettsy, Sarah, Shelle.. and anyone else I missed [sorry!]

 to the new ladies.. welcome to the nut house! Nice to meet you 

Do I have any cycle buddies this month??


----------



## FlossyFly

I am a day ahead of you but knowing my cycles you will be ahead of me soon lol


----------



## serenfach

Floss, I might end up a day behind both of us!?    Btw, I didn't notice you're on round 3, too.. 

How's it treating you this cycle so far?? 

I called for an appointment today, at our clinic. April 14th is the nearest thing they have     D'you think my GP
might give me Clomid if I can get the clinic to agree to it, maybe?


----------



## FlossyFly

I don't know about your GP, sorry mate but I suppose it is worth a try  

I have been fine so far. Bit of back/side discomfort, but I seem to get that on and off all the time, on clomid. Have had a couple of hot flushes at work but that might just be the heating.....I dunno......I have lived with so many of these things for sa long now that I dont know what normal is lol

Round 3 - cause my cycles are so long people are catching up and over taking me. I feel like I am in the slow lane lol. I hope this stuff works..... i am so impatient sometimes


----------



## serenfach

Hot flush city central? This way! >>me<<    

Woah, my God I feel like I'm on fire. I've had hot flushes since starting Clomid, but nothing like these babies.. whew!!!!! It started about 10pm and I thought ok, no probs.. it'll wear off soon enough. By 11.00pm, I thought I had raging flu or something I was so hot and sweaty. Went to bed not long after and spent the entire time since, tossing and turning, sweat pumping out of me.

I bathe religiously, so I'm not smelly [just so ya know lol] but I still feel yucky. I've tucked DH right over to the other side of the bed and wrapped him in the quilt. I'm going to have to lay a towel down to sleep on I think. I feel foul. This is horrible.

I can't wait until I never have to take these tabs again. It makes it worse that the majority of se seem to affect me at night time.. I need my sleep


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

Can I have your expert advice Can you look at my chart and tell me if you think I have ovulated, personally I think I did on CD15 but this stupid chart is dectecting it??  

Can someone look and tell me if they agree?

*SF* - poor you having a rough time with sweats, I get that feeling mid cycle, I also have a really restless night sleep at the same time, tell ya womens hormones are powerful things  

*CU* Hurry back from medium, we wanna know all about it  

A huge hello to the new comers !!!

Well I am off out soon to meet up with a friend I haven't seen since the year 2000 !!! I will be back on later!

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## clomid user

hi everyone...well my af's gone it only lasted 1 day does this happen to any one else
thanks sarah...i will be going at 10 gota be there at 11 and should be home bout 1.00...how are you


----------



## sarah30

*CU* - i am ok, got alot of groin pain again today so I am convinced I ovulated days ago but my chart ain't showing it   Oh well we shall see over the coming weeks lol
I am off to meet a friend who I haven't seen since 2000 in a bit really looking forward to it ... oh the wonderful world of **


----------



## dalia2009

Morning girls,

I am new here and really need your advise.


I was prescribed 5 months worth clomid,but no monitoring only one 21 day progesterone test.I had clomid once before,so I know that there may be a problems with lining,size of follicle etc.Also I had 3 miscarriages and 1 ectopic,so I though they will be looking into this more closely.  I really want to ask what you ,girls,do? Are you taking this without any follicle tracking,or you get it elsewhere? I thought about getting whatever possible from NHS and going for fol.tracking to private clinic.I know that it might be expensive but i want to get best out of every cycle.I live in W.London,near Heathrow - would you know any private clinics I could go and register with?

And sorry for my english,its not perfect,but its not my native language. 

xxx


----------



## DK

Hey ladies sorry i have not been on much i have been quite poorly with a bad migrain the last few days, still here now so wont be staying long  normally i hospitalisd with them as i have a rare form of it, but so far im coping with this one!

Thank you all for asking after me and my nan!

*Good news ladies: She got her results yesterday and they managed to get all the cancer out   YAY! They said they were extremly worried as stage 3 and would spred but i has not  and even the tissue around the cancer/tumor was great so they are so pleased and over the moon with her  what a succuess a ladies  really im so over the moon for her, she still has to have chemo and radio but she will be ok and they very hopful        for my nanny! *

Hope everyone is ok! I have not read back as i said my eyes not to good at mo     for everyone!

I have my scan booked for monday 16th will keep you all posted!

bellini hun your dress is stunning  You look lovely! x

Cu im sorry af got you hun i really am i though for you and sf this was your months  So sorry!  Good luck with this month! x

 hi to everyone!  x x x


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone

Hope you all keeping well!!

DK - glad your nan doing ok great news!! Hope your headache better now take care 

Hi Dalia2009 welcome , i on clomid and they not seeing  me till after 6 months only  have day 21 blood tests in between, hope you get sorted out

Sarah30- hope you had nice time with your friend

CU - Hope you ok

Serenfach - hows the flushes nightmare hope you got them under control

Hi Trixxi - welcome back

Flossfly - i feel like that in the slow lane nothing happening!! hope you ok

Fire opal - hi hope you having a good day!!

Bellini - how you doing today?

Specialmum- welcome to this mad site

J9 = glad u had nice meal hope you ok!!

Hi to everyone else might of missed !!

Well off to do some work now catch you all later
Love
chrissy
xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi girls.

Congrats DK - that's fab news.

Sorry I'm not up to things today   hubby's dad was taken very ill yesterday so I didn't have a very nice anniversary. As you can imagine hubs is in bits so no  for us. I honestly think I might have to give up on this month and perhaps as the doc to put things on hold untill we know where we are as hubs is totally not up for  and I can't (obviously) force him.

Sorry. xxx


----------



## bella 64

Hi 

Bellini sorry hun you had an upsetting day yesterday  hope DH dad is well soon.

DK good news about your nan  hope your scan goes well on the 16th.
will be thinking of you 

SF missed you yesterday , never posted much had a busy day.
Hope your ok hun, will pm, you later.

Chrissy how are things with you, and i hope clomid is being good to you.

Im feeling so tired today not too sure why. probably the s/e 
CD17 now i have to think    ive ov.
We should of covered BMS

FF, Jenny, TK, Rees, Misty, and all the newbies.


----------



## chrissy19

Hi 

Bellini - sorry you had sad day yesterday hope your husbands dad is ok and gets well soon
i know its so frustrating as each month feels so important but you just have to try next month we have had few months like that my mum was ill last monthand i was worried sick.  i so impatient but our time has to come !! take care xx

Bella64 - yes clomid ok at mo just tired a lot too must be the tablets
take care xx

love chrissy
xx


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody...

bella.... sarah....im back from my reading and it went really well....the lady said its the best its ever been...   im really happy with wot she said to me....she said i will be moveing but i will be pregnant b4 i move...theres defently a baby 4 me it was on most of my cards   and she said me and df will marry in 2 years but it wont be hear tho it will be somewear hot which we have always said we would get married somewear hot....and she knew df had started his own buisness up and said he will do well....and my kids are very happy 2....plus loads more i was in there 1hr 30min  and im sooooooooo pleased bout the baby bit...

how is everybody


----------



## bella 64

Hi CU

Sounds like you had a very good reading  lets hope it all comes true for you hun.
Did you leave me a tape there? Im going next weds.


----------



## sarah30

*CU* - Sounds like a fab positive reading hun ... glad it went well


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi girls I hope were all well??  

Bellini - I'm sorry to hear about your father in law, I hope he recovers well!!  

I'm currently day 32 with no sign of the   and before you say it, no I'm not PG I did a test yesterday!! I'm sure she's on her way as I've all dried up lol   

Here's to hoping AF shows up soon, so that we can crack on with another month   

Oh and has anyone here seen Colin Fry??


----------



## bunny73

Hey everyone, i hope you are all well.
Aint been on for a few days as been really busy and tired!!
Was guna do personals, but coz i aint been on for few days, there are too many!! so thort i wud just send everyone   and wish u all well  .
Im now on day 30 of cycle and still no period. I rung up for blood test results yesterday and th women didnt make much sense at all  , so iv made an appointment with the docter! But dont think its good news, as said something about low progesterone, which im guessing means i didint ovulate  , hense no period arriving!! Really not sure what this all means, so will feel better once iv seen the doc!!
Something im excited about tho is my friend asked me if i want to go on holiday with her today, so i said yes and jumped at the chance!!   Have decided that i cant keep thinking 'i better not do this incase im pregnant, better not do that incase im pregnant'!!! So bring on a week in the sun!!!
Sorry for waffling on!!  
Speak soon.
Bunny xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

soz i haven't been on much, it makes so much difference not being on clomid for just one month, all the time on clomid i was on the sofa all day feeling sooooooooooo bad, had every SE going, life sort of stood still for 6 months but as not on it as ivf in march, i feel so much better, the odd moment but i'm getting on and doing stuff, keeping busy and not going online as much, 

I feel for all of you going though the clomid SE and wish you all the luck   and   for some BFP for you,

its a bit strange at the mo as still doing my temp but not getting excited at all at it going up, not even thinking about this month as focusing on ivf appointment on the 25th and when we will be able to start,

well got lots to do today, car's got its MOT, got to make some moke up earring to show some one for their wedding, walk the dogs, iron DH work shirts, and really throwing my self into making new meals from my cook books for dh when he gets home, being a real house wifey now i work from home, its great.

so much love to you all and will try and get back on later to catch up

FO


----------



## JW3

Gosh not many posts today,

Well AF is here and its nasty   .  So now I'm on cd2 and guess I'll be testing on 11th March.  Any cycle buddies?

Hi FO - good to hear you are feeling normal, love to see what the earrings are going to look like  

Bunny - great news on your hols with your friend, bit of sun would be great - can I come too? (only joking   )

Hi LTGL - sorry to hear about your bfn, good luck for this month   , hope its a bfp really or if not that AF comes along soon for you so you can try again

CU - great reading    

Misty hun - thinking about you and hoping you are doing well  

Bellini - thinking about you   

DK - great news on your nan 

Hi Bella, Sarah

Love to everyone else,

Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody....wears all the    gone  
no ones been on...
well i hope your all ok anyway  

nwwd to quickly post this so i can see wot day im on..


----------



## clomid user

jennyw..sorry af got you hun    i think im your buddie this month as im due to test bout the 8th 9th march  

has any one had af for 1 day


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls, I'm still lurking  
I really miss my mad Clomid nutters  
Not much to read though, come on ladies get the old     and   going again, it really does work!!!
Jenny -   Thank you so much for asking about me, it means so much to me   So far so good  
FO - Just a snippet I read in one of Zita West's books... she says that pregnancy occurs twice as often in women having IFV treatment if they have the combined oral contraceptive pill beforehand.  I know it's a bummer, because the last thing you want to take when ttc is the pill, but it could be worth asking your consultant about?  
Love to everybody xxx


----------



## FlossyFly

Where is everyone? Theres an echo in here.....hello....................hello  lol

Ok so far no SE's this cycle? did i forget to take my pills.....(runs off to count them).....no, I definately took them. 

Love to everyone......


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Sorry no personals ...!!

Could somebody look at my chart and tell me why it isn't showing that I have ovulated? I am sure I did a few days ago, what do you think??

Sorry for me me me post  

Sarah x


----------



## FlossyFly

sarah30 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry no personals ...!!
> 
> Could somebody look at my chart and tell me why it isn't showing that I have ovulated? I am sure I did a few days ago, what do you think??
> 
> Sorry for me me me post
> 
> Sarah x


Not sure maybe its the irratic temps before the rise. Try discarding a couple or changing the CM between the 2 E's see if it changes........works sometimes.


----------



## RKR

Hi All,

new person here! I'm due to start taking clomid next cycle, approx 1st March, and wondered if anyone had any advice? I've been reading up and have my cough medicine ready for improving cm! Any other hints about what to expect etc would be great. 

Thanks all, good luck to everyone who's due to test, fingers, and everything else, crossed!

RKR
x


----------



## sarah30

*Flossyfly* tried that and that dont seem to work .... oh well lol


----------



## FlossyFly

Oh, ok then, well isn't it 3 temps above the coverline? Do you know you have ov'd?

I dont know that much about it  sorry



sarah30 said:


> *Flossyfly* tried that and that dont seem to work .... oh well lol


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi girlies  

Ok, I'm actually going mad  I posted wrong yesterday it turns out, I was actually day 33 so that means I'm heading into day 35 tomorrow and still no sign of the   I keep feeling like she's on her way so I'm popping pain killers before she kicks in fully, for her to not show   Yesterday my CM had completly gone, and now its back slightly. The only other thing I've had is the most unbelievable heartburn, I've felt like I'm dying most of the evening  I'm thinking if I've not come on by Monday morning I'll test again!!

Gads I hate this game, can I get off yet


----------



## Fire Opal

wow its really quiet today,

hope ya all ok, so who's about ?

had to drop dh's car off for MOT so took the dogs and had a good long walk, so their happy and asleep and feel like i need a sleep, eyes really tried, had a glass of red wine when we went oput last night and i'm sure its made me feel crap today, after stopping drinking for months really noitice who crap it makes me feel  

any way much love to all  

Fo


----------



## bubkin

hey ladies how are we all, its a bit quiet in here?  

how my FO?   anyone seen TK?


----------



## clomid user

omg...wot on earths happend on hear...wears all the     gone.. 

i hope everyones ok and your not all down...sending everyone lots of                      and hopeing we all get back to normal


----------



## Fire Opal

whats going on ? where are you all

Fo


----------



## PoDdy

WOW Bubs - I've not seen you in ages  Look at that lovely bump!!
 so happy for you, a perfect example of clomid at it's best.

LtgL - Really hoping it's a BFP on Monday sweety  

Hi FO  what did they think of the earrings?

HI CU 

I think Fridays are pretty quiet.


RKR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> new person here! I'm due to start taking clomid next cycle, approx 1st March, and wondered if anyone had any advice? I've been reading up and have my cough medicine ready for improving cm! Any other hints about what to expect etc would be great.
> 
> Thanks all, good luck to everyone who's due to test, fingers, and everything else, crossed!
> 
> RKR
> x


Hi RKR, the main thing to look out for are the mood altering side effects. Clomid can make you feel pretty low, but just remember it's the drug, not you going mad  . Also, I took my clomid overnight and found fewer physical side effects. I tried the cough syrup idea, but it gave me headaches, so keep an eye on that.

Also, a lot of the ladies like to chart, as you can see from their tickers. If you want to do this, then I would recommend 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler - a fab book all round. However, don't do it if you are likely to get obsessed by it and more stressed 

Good luck!

PoDdy
P.S. My egg collection is on Moday     todays scan revealed 20 follicles!!!!
PoDdy


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girlies

Sorry ive not been on very much last couple days, been quite busy out & about.
Trying to keep my mind of ttc, its difficult, but have to keep strong 

How are you all? there has not been much  it must be the weather 

sending you all a big and


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello!

I'm here  .  Yes it has been very quiet.  I'm feeling on form again.  opk + (I think) last night and ewcm today (I think).  Yay!
Our company did go into full admin today however, they could still have some plans to keep it going and we might keep our jobs.   We just don't know right now  

Thanks to everyone for their lovely messages. 

Pod - Good luck girly.   

Hope everyone is OK and has a great weekend.


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all

PoD Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 20   thats fab,   best wishes for Monday, is it exciting ? how ya ov's hurt ?

who's about ?

Fo


----------



## serenfach

Hiya girls 

How are we all?? 

Great reading, CU.. glad it was what you wanted to hear 

PoD.. 20 follies! That's great!  Good luck!!!! Xx

FO  Good to hear the month off is going well. Are you excited fir IVF to start?? I'll be off the demon pills for a month, probably more, unless I can get a cancellation  I cannot for the life of me get an appointment with the clinic before April 14th?! IVF due to start June, so I won't be prescribed Clomid for May.. April 14th will be too late for that cycle, so I may never take have to take Clomid again [hopefully!!!!!] 

LTGL.. Any sign of af?? Hope not!!  

Floss  So pleased for you, having no se this month. Fingers crossed you'll have none at all and NO AF, either! 

RKR.. About to join the Clomid Nutters Club, eh? It affects everyone differently, babe. Some have no se, while others have them all.. and some have a few one month, none the next month etc. Have a look at some of the posts around the board.. you'll read lots of stories about se, good and bad. Good luck on your journey  

J9..  Got everything crossed for you right now, sweetie. Let's hope they have some surprises up their sleeves. You don't need that worry right now, I know. Good news about your +opk, though! Get bms'ing! 

Bella..  I replied to your PM you the other day, babe.. don't know if you got it or not?? Keep working at keeping busy, Bell.. it's the best thing to keep that  flowing

Sarah  How are you?? My chart didn't detect ov, but I don't know why either. Sorry 

DK, Bellini, Bubkin, JW&M, Chrissy, Jenny, Misty, Lentil, Lettsy, Rees and anyone/everyone else I missed [sorry girls, can't read back that far] hope you're all doing ok and you're all safe and well!    

Over the mnoths, we've been careful with this and careful with that and watching what we eat/drink etc etc but tonight and tomorrow, we RELAX! We eat well and drink merrily! DH and I are having our Valentine's Night tonight [we're off out for the Rugby tomorrow - lonnnngggg day] we have champers.. good food.. candles.. and lotsa lovin 

Take care all.. speak soon. Good luck to anyone testing, be it for a bfp or ov


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - Wow - Sounds brilliant.  Hope you have a lovely evening together.  DH has just surprised me with a lovely card, gorgeous red rose and Lindt Lindor!  

Hi FO - Hope you are feeling better now.   

Happy valentines day ladies!

  

x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Ser  i'm feeling a bit unsure and excited at the mo about ivf, once we find out the start date it will feel more real, as for you not being on clomid, it stays in ya system for up to 60 days so will still have a chance, you will feel reborn when you get off it, i have   

Hello J9 hows you hun,

fo


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi FO - I'm fine thank you  .  Had a headache a bit ago but it has gone now and I'm just about to curl up and watch a film with lovely DH.  I'd be excited about starting ivf too.  Hope you find out when it is very soon. 

x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies how are we all?

Pod thats fantastic 20 follies good luck with monday hun! 

I have my scan monday   bit nervous!

Im in a lot of pain...  Going to ring nhs direct and see what they say! x x


----------



## sarah30

Evening Ladies

How are we all ... sorry not been around have been on 2 13 hour shifts at work!!

I am so peeved that my chart aint showing ovulated !!! Oh well I might add it myself soon ...... *Could somone look at my chart and help me find the coverline?*

So whats the Goss??

Sarah x


----------



## serenfach

Sarah.. I added my own coverline a day after my ov pains began. DH calculated my average temp up to that point - from that day, my temp stayed elevated [it fluctuated, but remained above the c/line until the day af arrived] .. so the calculation was right. I couldn't pinpoint the _exact_ day, but I could tell from the chart, plus my ov pains, that it was somewhere between CD14-CD16 << as my chart didn't automatically give me a c/line, the one DH calculated was better than nothing!


----------



## JW3

Poddy - good luck and loads of positive thinking for Monday for you     , wow 20 follicles that's great, thinking positive for you getting some top notch embies    

RKR - welcom to this thread   , loads of advice on here.  I would recommend drinking lots of water.  Will you be getting scans and blood tests?

Bubs - great to see your bumb, and to hear from you  

Hi Serenfach, Sarah, Dk, J9, FO, Bella, LTGL, Flossy everyone else that I missed.

Been really busy so sorry bout not posting for a while

Well started the clomid and going in for a scan on Friday,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls

Jenny good liuck on friday with your scan, do let us know how it goes.

SF have pm you, hope your ok.

CU how are you hun? where are you 

Poddy sounds very good news about your follicles 

DH brought me some flowers and chocs that i will scoff down tonight 
then we are having an Indian yum yum.

Hello FO, Bubbs, FF, DK, TK, Misty, chrissy, Bunny, TGL, and any ive missed.


----------



## serenfach

Replied to you, Bell 

Gee, it's incredibly quiet here  Well today, I'm [officially] having a personal rebellion  
DH and I intended getting drunk last night. It didn't happen.. I felt too guilty. We've worked so hard at eating healthily and avoiding the drink etc. DH drank more champers than I did, but we were both stone cold sober. So, today, I'm taking a day off. A whole day of indulgence in the drink and some good old fashioned fat fuelled pub curry and chips 

I've had enough of worrying. I've had enough of constantly thinking and pondering re ttc. I've had enough of feeling tired and withdrawn and not being bothered to do anything apart from work. I've just had enough of it all!! I need to let my hair down properly, so I'm donning my rugby shirt and joining the lads in the pub. My 2 bm's are heavily pg, so they can't come. My other friend hasn't long had another baby and has no babysitter. My other friend found God [long story] - needless to say she isn't coming and the girls at work are all down in Cardiff for the match - I declined the offer to go with them originally [another ttc moment of guilt] so it's me and a bunch of blokes hitting the town. Woohoo! [ Lord help me!  ]

Have a good weekend all.. keep safe Xx Stay


----------



## Bellini

Hi all. Sorry I've not been on. Unfortunately FIL passed away suddenly so TTCing is the furthest thing on our minds atm.

Funny thing though - I just entered my stats onto FF chart and it says I ov'd on day 8 :wtf:  

Is that even possible? Seeing as I was still spotting until day 6?

We  on day 6 and not again until day 11 so I hope we haven't completed effed it up.  Either way, as you can imagine we're not "trying" as such now this month. Far too much going on.  I haven't even started POAS yet as I think I ov'd on day 17 last month.

I was wondering - do you think given the circumstances I should hold off taking cycle 3's clomid next month until things have settled down or will that send my body haywire?  I just don't want to "waste" the pills if (as is understandable) neither of us are overly in the mood for baby making.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

Bellini I am so sorry to hear about your FIL,   I think I would be tempted to have a month of the clomid, in those circumstances.  
I wouldn't want to 'waste' a month either I will be doing the same in a couple of months if I am not pg by then as I would be 'wasting' a month.


----------



## Fire Opal

OOooooooooooooooooooo Ooooooooooooooooooo whats going on  HELPPPPPPPPPPPpppp

TMI warning, at about 2 i went to the loo and i wiped i had pink blood on the tissue, like when af starts, we've been out for food so wore a s towel and theres a strip of red brown blood, also this am i noticed that i had cm marks in my nickers that was yellow and crumbly   

I've NEVER ever bleed this early,   could this be implantation   haven't told dh about it, 

i'll read back the pther pages and come back, 

fo


----------



## JW3

FO - I am so hoping for you this is an implantation bleed        

Bellini - sorry to hear about your FIL    

Serenfach -  have fun tonight  

Hi RJ, Bella


----------



## sarah30

*FO* - Fingers crossed its implantation bleed for you    ..... hope your temp stays above cover line tomorrow hun xxx

*Jenny* - Hi hun how are you?

*SF* - have a fab night tonight hun, hope the rugby is as good as you are expecting and dont let you down !!!

*raspberryjam* - how are you my lovely, whats the goss??

*Bellini* - so sorry to hear about your FIL .... dont blame you forgetting about TTC for the time being xx


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers Jen and Sarah   for my last chance before ivf

Bel soz to here about ya FIL  

R jam hi ya hun,

Ser you go girl, eat drink and be merry,  

we're staying in and having fish and chip take away and a bottle of bubbly yum yum

fo


----------



## chrissy19

Hi All
Happy Valentines Day
Hope you all got some lovely gifts off your lovely Darling men

Not been on for few days been really busy and goosed when got in

Hope you all keeping well

Bellini sorry about your sad news love to you and your hubby

Serenfach you have a fab night with the boys we need to chill and let our hair down sometimes 
i went out for breakfast with my hibby this morning and we both worked this afternoon so i gonna cook us a nice romatic meal tonight i have set the table "all hearts" tablecloth all hearts on it heart candles and heart lights and heart shaped serving dishes, heart chocs and heart wine glasses i sad arent i !!!
but lookin forward to nice meal and bottle rose!!

Hi Fire opal  enjoy your fish and chips

Hi Sarah30 jennyw raspberryjam  and j9

Dk - hope monday goes ok

Happy Loving tonight

love chrissy
xx

Bella64 enjoy your indian!!


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - I just wrote a HUGE post and my laptop crashed!

Bellini - I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL.  I don't think anyone has mentioned it but I have had a look at your chart and I don't get why it had you ovving on day 8.  I can't see the signs on the chart.  I don't blame you for needing a break.  Look after each other.  

Sarah - I have had a look at your chart and think maybe it is getting confused with you have ewcm after the day you ovved but I'm no expert.  Hope you are having a lovely weekend.   

Chrissy -          Have a great time!  

Bella - Hope you have a nice curry - yummy!

FO - Ooh - I am   this is implantation for you.  fish and chips - one of my faves.  Lucky you!

Jenny - Hiya.  Good luck for this cycle and I'll see you soon!

RJ - Hope the clomid SE's have died down now and that you are doing well.

SF - Go for it!  you deserve a break.  

HELLO to everybody.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

I feel all lonely in here.  Are you all partying on another thread?


----------



## living-the-good-life

Heeeeeellllllllllooooooooooooooooo     lol x x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello anyone online

hope ya all doing ok  

what a busy day, lovely dh made me breakfast in bed, then we sorted out stuff to take to the tip,
garden is looking fab, had chickens out scratching about in my veg garden, really enjoy owning then.

oh yer and have a v sore finger, got my Degu's out of their cage so i could clean them out and one of the ones i rescued before xmas, who still not sure of me, BIT me really hard on my index finger, hole top and bottom, swollen up and is throbbing like hell    only the second time i've been bitten in 5 years so not to bad,

as for ttc no more spotting, so who knows what that was yesturday  

fo


----------



## chrissy19

Hi J9 - yes had good night hope you did too

Hi Fire Opal - hope your finger ok

Hi Livingthe goodlife - hope you had good valentines night all over for another year

I been busy doing house work and paper work and only lost half pound today at WW must of been the food and booze last night!!!
Lookin after my parents 2 dalmations for few days so lots of walking at mo keep me fit 

take care
love chrissy
xx

Hi to anyone else i missed tonight hope rest of you ok


----------



## bella 64

Evening all 

FO hope it is implantion for you 

SF It sounds like you had a good weekend    good on you 

 Chrissy, Jenny, FF, Bubbs, Misty, LTGL,J9,

Im of tomorrow to get my bloods so    they are good.

Have a good evening girls


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hey everyone, I hope we all had fun last night!!   I'm on day 37 and the  still hasn't shown, I've no idea what’s going on its so frustrating. I tested yesterday morning, it was a  booo!! My breasts are killing me, well actually my armpits are lol, so something has got to give soon!! Have any of you had totally random cycles with Clomid?? 

chrissy19 - I had a lovely evening thankyou  

bella 64 - I've blown you some bubbles! I hope your bloods turn out well!!    

FO - How exciting,    That finger sounds painful  

SF - Sounds like you had fun, good on you  

J9 - Well done on the   lets hope the little   make it  


 to all  x x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies hope everyone is well x x


----------



## serenfach

LTGL  I had sore armpits last cycle, too.. well it was my babooshkas that hurt, but the pain seemed to be a lot on the sides, so I couldn't tell if it was all boob or all armpit or both lol. Hope it settles down for you, chick 

Bellini.. sad news, babe. Hope you and DH can take strength from each other and heal quickly 

FO.. I      that the streaking was what I think it was. Sounds VERY promising!!!!!  << [edited! Sorry, I thought I read this from J9.. oops. Apologies!]

Really soz no more personals, I really can't manage to read back any further. I'm incredibly hungover [still] - was sick as a dog this morning and nothing but nothing is shifting this damned headache  Must say though, it's all worth it, I had a fab time  
The atmosphere is always brilliant for the 6 Nations down our way and yesterday was no different.. it was just one big party!

DK, CU, Bubkin, JW&M, Chrissy, Jenny, Bella, Sarah, Floss, FO, PoD, Misty, Lentil, Lettsy, Rees and anyone I may have missed, I hope you're all safe and well and looking forward to a productive week


----------



## JamesBrown

Good morning

Just zipping in to say good luck to Pod for her EC today.    

Hope everyone is OK and has a good week.  Must go get ready for work.  I've been up since 5am - think I'm feeling a bit stressed as usual.  Busy busy day/week ahead of me - argh.

J9
x


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all??

What we all up to?

Well yesterday went without a hitch and she loved it(my mums surprise 50th birthday party)...Hated me for planning it lol but it was lovely! Had a lil bit to much to drink  but hey who cares im not worrying about it any more!  

Good luck pod today with the EC let us no how it goes huni!     from me and jack! x x

I got my scan today at midday! Not looking forward to it as was bit disapointment last time but who nos a!??

Its half term this week so jackis off all week fun!!!!!! lol, he was a good boy last night and slept in his bed all night, good boy!   x


----------



## bella 64

Hi 

LTGL, thanks for the bubbles, hope they bring me good luck 
Sorry hun you got BFN 

Jenny hope you had a good weekend, and plenty of   

Chrissy have a good day 

SF how are you?thanks for your pm.

Pod good luck today with EC,  

HELLO FO, FF, J9, Misty.


----------



## DK

Good morning bella you ok? x


----------



## JW3

Hello girls  

Well did I make a big boob on Friday night or what?  Went out straight from work after taking clomid, no food and lots of booze - been feeling really ill all weekend - must never do this again.

Hi Dk - sounds like a fab party, good luck for the scan  

Hi Bella  

Serenfach - good to hear you had a fun time

J9 - snap I am well stressed as well after all the press this weekend - hope work is going ok today   

LTGL  

Hi Chrissy, FO & everyone else

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bella 64

Hi DK

Sorry i had to go out and do a few things.

Hey glad you all had a good time at your mums party 

Hope your scan goes well, let us know when you get back.

Went of this morning had bloods done, well it took the nurse twice to find my vein. ouch 
Get the results thurs


----------



## JW3

Bella - good luck - hope your bloods result is good   not too long until testing


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Well hello ladies,

I guess i have been avoiding things for a few months  and seem's i have missed so much omg how many chlomid babies have i missed.

Thanks jen for ur pm hun it cheered me up today so much.
even though i have read it so late hahahah.

So im back for a while so what other things have i missed, im on my last 2 cycles of chlomid b4 i move to the iui stuff.
Im kinda hoping now is my time and we dont need to go that far.

So my news im a week late and unusualy i dont need to call the pee stick police i dont wanna test i dont wanna know.
Does that make sence cause hell yeah my blonde brain is confusing me atm. im on day 41 and have never goneover day 35 b4. 
Back in the summer when i had the chemical i was day 35 when i did a pee stick so i know things are looking good but im so scared.

As hubby working away all week i think i might get mum to hide my final pee stick so i cant tortue myself and test the wkend if the witch hasnt come by then.

God my head is full a mush right now i been looking at buggies decided on names its driving me mad.

ok nuff bout me hows all u ladies doing
hello to the ones that dont know me hahahaah ur so lucky and hugs to all who do.

all keep smiling for me 

catch u later

lubs ya


----------



## JW3

Nicola-Kate - how lovely to hear from you   .  I am praying for you that it is a bfp   I can understand not testing, you get to that point where you don't want to be disappointed.  Good luck for testing at the weekend     really hoping this is your month.

I'm finding things hard going at the moment so hoping this clomid works out soon for me.  The thing is there's lots of stress about with worrying about whether me & DH still have jobs and I just can't block out all the stress.  At least if I got a bfp that would be one less worry - they won't make you redundant if you are pregnant here.

Still doing my best to think real positive and hope things work out soon.  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi Nicola-Kate, I know just how your feeling!! I've already picked out prams names etc!! I often qusetion my sanity  I hope you get that   

DK - I hope the scan goes well    

Jenny - Fingers crossed for Thursday   

SF- Thanks Hun, me too!!

I hope the rest of you are OK?? 

I just spoke to the clinic and I'm booked in on Thursday for scan to see whats going on!! You watch af will show now lol

Gem x x


----------



## bella 64

Hi Jenny
I know this is silly but im not even late yet, and i have just tested, not sure why 
Well i promise i will leave them alone girls. I brought a big bach of them so just being naughty really.
Hopefully im going to be late  and then i will test at the weekend.
DH would go mad if he Knew  Thats our secret.

Hi Nicola-Kate Im fairly a newbie, but becoming oldie now  i really hope thats a big fat positve for you  
How have you left not testing? im terrible


----------



## knikki

Just a quickie to say hello and I hope you are all doing ok.

Fo - it's sounding good for you hun.  I am keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed that this month is for you!

Pod - hope it all went well today and you are recovering at home by now.

Jenny - hope you are well hun.

DK -hope you are still keeping your chin up!

Harmony - not heard from you for ages, but if you are still reading from afar, I hope you are doing okay.

Clomid user, Sarah, Seren, Bella and everyone I will no doubt miss...sorry!! hope you are all okay.

N x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies just to let you no the scan went terrible really bad 

Got go back on wed for anohter scan and if still bad have hcg trigger injection        

Just going to bed now, need to have         

Nik thanks for asking me hun, hope you and bubs are well x 

Love and   to everyone! x


----------



## JW3

DK    

Hi Knikki - wow very nearly 12 weeks already   great to hear from you

Bella -      hide that big batch of tests.

Well I have great news I have just become a real aunt for the first time my sister has just had a baby girl called Charlotte


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Strangers  

Sorry havent been on much the last couple of days! 

Jenny ~ Congrats on ur lil neice hun   

FO ~ how r u doing stranger?! hope ur alright x  

Dk ~ sorry to hear ur scan didnt go 2 well hun! hope its better on weds  

PoDsY  how r u getting on hun?! x 

 to everyone ive missed... just a flying visit   x


----------



## bella 64

Hey Auntie Jenny

Thats great news, i bet you will be spoiling her 
Yes Jenny ive put the pee sticks far away.

DK i did ask about you. i had to pop out this morning.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody..
hope your all ok  
well i havent been on much im trying to keep myself busy so i dont keep thinking bout ttc all the fricken time 
if you no wot i mean 
i hope everybodys ok anyway and bella good luck for thursday hun with chris


----------



## bella 64

Hi CU
I had a few days off FF, i needed some time out like you. Just been busy it does work.
Im not going to chris had to cancell  something came up that i have to go to.
I will try and re book. anything happened yet what she said to you?


----------



## serenfach

I'm coming down with something   Not got the energy to do personals, sorry.

Just a fly through..   There seems to be a very mixed bag of emotions in here, what with stress,
good news, bad news, positivity, negativity.. it's all going on here 

I'm sending out a big warm  and LOTS of   to those of you who need it and a  and a  to those of you
who are feeling good Xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi all

Sorry, I am reading but not posting too much. Still all up in the air here.  My groin pains are back - presumably ovulating.  I don't have much hope this month though due to what's going on.  We did BD on Sunday and I'll try my best to jump on hubby tomorrow night but he's very low and I don't want to pressurise him.  My free FF membership expired so no more online charting... I just feel like giving up.

Not sure what to do about next cycle.  Maybe I need to call the consultant tomorrow and ask for advice.

Sorry girls, I'm not much support to you all, but I am thinking, hoping and praying for your BFP's.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## serenfach

Bellini.. I think I can safely speak for everyone here, when I say you have no need to apologise, babe. You need to focus ALL of your thoughts and attention on DH and yourself and MIL  

I wish I could offer you a little more support right now, and I would if it were not for the fact it's 2.50am and my head, nose and throat are as stuffed as a packet of Bombay Mix   I feel bloody awful.  I'll PM you tomorrow Xx I hope you're at least getting some decent sleep right now


----------



## JW3

Bellini -     


Hi Serenfach, TK, CU  

Come on girls where's those BFPs to get us motivated


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya

no one online, gone v quiet on here  

well we had our HIV and hep blood test this am and poor dh also had to go to the clinic and make his deposit, bless him  , so all ready for next wednesday to find out start date for ivf 

I do hope ya all ok and give you all a   and   for some BFP soon.

much love to all

Fo


----------



## Bellini

Good luck FO - hope this works out for you.

xxx

Thanks Serenfach - that means a lot. xxx  

Well my temps dropped right down. God knows what that means.  I got 2 lines on an OPK last night and this morning (faint so not quite positive) so I am going to jump hubby tonight if he's up for it.  Please God  

Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## DK

Hey ladies how are we all

Bellini huni im so so so sorry        about your FIL Love to you and your husband!   from me,     from jack x x 

Fo your chart is looking good hun   this is it for you  if not good luck with the ivf, keep in touch yh x x

Thank you all for asking after me, i will tel you all what happened in a few days im still very raw and upset with it all and dont want to start     again, let me get tomorow over and done with and il be ok, back to my normal chatty self    x x


----------



## Bellini

2 lines on an opk... please God let hubs want to


----------



## bella 64

Hi girls
Just wanted to pop in and say to you all.
Not really up for talking much.Feeling down in the dumps at the mo  Wanted you all to know im still here and reading your posts.

Hopefully there will be some


----------



## JW3

Bellini - good luck hun


----------



## DK

Bellini huni have fun        

Bella hey  x x 

Jenny hi hun  x x


----------



## sarah30

Evening Guys

Just a quick post to say I am around but been busy at work for the last few days .... will do PMs tomorrow on my day off !!

Hope we are all well !!

Sarah x


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

Well where are we all  

Sarah x x


----------



## DK

Good morning sarah, how are you??

I agree its very quiet in here! 

 to all the other lovely ladies! x x


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody...
how are we all...?
hi sarah and dk   dk..hun how did the scan go

hi sarah how are you i agree it is very quiet in hear i think everyone goes through stages one min there on the next there not. 

hi to every body else whos about


----------



## bella 64

CU, SF, DK, Jenny, sarah, Bellini, FO, FF, Bubbs, Chriisy, and anyone else ive missed.

Just got back my bloods back and it was 24  this month.
Do any of you know if this # is ok? have i ov,d.

Hope your all having a good day.


----------



## clomid user

bella..hi hun hope your ok...someone correct me if im wrong but i think anything above 30 is a sign of ovulation but as yours was 24 i still think you did ovulate...wot was they last month


----------



## DK

Hey bella and cu how are you both?

Cu you are right in a way, but as you no everyone hears or gets told different things!

bella i got told anything over 20 indicates likely to ovulate and anything over 30 shows u dev have ovulated, so at 24 would show that you likely to have ovd but not 100% garanteed! So hope and   you did and you had lots of ...

Cu scan today went lil better  still bit upset about it all though! x x


----------



## bella 64

CU last month my result was 4  so im happier thats it gone up 

Dk yes your right about it being over 20, as i have had a look at the results on google. 
We did do a lot of  so i will just have to  that i did ov.
Thanks girls for your help  

Dk what happened hun at your scan, is there good signs there 

   to you all


----------



## Fire Opal

Alright, CU, DK, Bell, sarah

how is everyone, I tell ya what since not being on clomid makes me realise how it messes wiv ya heeeeeeeed

all the time i was on it i had SE and then on my 2 ww i had loads of pg signs, every month i drove my self mad thinking i was utd and came crashing down when af came along, 

I really feel for you all still on it as this month   , i have no feeling that i'm pg and in a way it's easier

I wish you all the luck in the world and   clomid works for you all

fo


----------



## sarah30

7 MORE SLEEPS TO GO


----------



## DK

7more sleeps til wat sarahtesting day??

Hey fo hun your chart is looking good 

Lets keep everything crossed for you Bella and hope this is your month! x x


----------



## sarah30

nope till i go to washington for free on a wark conference lol


----------



## DK

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO very nice sarah! Have fun hun! x


----------



## sarah30

Oh I will     infact this time next week I will be in the air mid atlantic lol


----------



## clomid user

hi fo..glad your feeling better off clomid 
hi dk..glad the scan went better wot was your follie size and lineing hun
hi bella i think its likely you did ovulate  
sarah..hope you have a nice time...wish i was comeing wid ya 
whos about


----------



## sarah30

I am about but playing poker at the same time xxx


----------



## DK

Cu my scan went better but its still terrible and thank but at the mo i cant talk about it as im little uspet still   x x


----------



## clomid user

sarah...poker    my brother plays that all the time

dk..i understand hun...    to you.. 
clomid sometimes works for us and sometimes it dont but each and every month is differant one month i ovulated on 100mg and the next i didnt..i just hope this letrozole works for me i have ovulated every month but ive only been on it for 3 months and this is my 3rd month..if you wana chat hun you no wear i am


----------



## sarah30

DK - i agree with CU some months I ovulate with and others i dont xx


----------



## DK

I will ovulate as i have 2eggs and i had the pregnyl injection today a little sore and feeling a little weird but have bad lining  but i think thats cause i had VERY good last month and had an EXtremly heavy bleed last month! 

Cu can i ask you, why jemma changed you to letrozole from clomid? was you poorly?? x x

Thanks sarah hun x x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

hey girlies,

Well still not done a pee stick and still no sign of the wicked witch of the west.
Im feeling a tadge sick today too, i want to do the stick so bad but want hubby to be here when i do it and since he aint home till fri ooooooooooooooo tis killing me.

So how u ladies doing. Gawd i wish i was going on a plane next week its the best part of a holiday for me mind u i would go on one if i could to work too but dont they would fly me for the 4 miles i drive hahahahahahahah.

hugs all and catch u real soon


----------



## DK

Hi nic what cd you on now?? How many dpo?

You must do a test hun, if your not preg you can go to docs to get help with something to start af off so u can get on with next months clomid! If you are preg you need to see midwife/doc etc! x x


----------



## JW3

Wow Nicola-Kate you are being so good not to test.  I am really hoping this is it this month for you      Good signs there     Look after yourself

DK -   , hoping things work out for you  

Sarah - have a great time in Washington, sounds really good

Hi CU


----------



## clomid user

dk..hun you probley had bad lineing cos of the mc last month and you had a heavy bleed...but next month it should be ok by then...gemma changed me over because i was feeling rougth on it and i had really bad pains but really im surprised she has not changed you...you seem to have had more problems than i did and they wouldnt let me take it anymore...i had bleeding follicals and they saw something that they had never seen before they thought i had an eptopic but it turned out to be blood in the cervix...not sure why it happend and my eggs were over maturing and i would ovulate as early as day 10 also i had a cp on my last month of clomid...i never had problems with lineing tho onece it was 12.6 thats the higest its ever been...are you feeling ill then


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hi ya dk,

Well im day 43 today i have never gone over day 35 b4 at the very longest which was really only twice. My shortest cycle was 28 days.

I know i have to test but i want hubby with me when i do it i guess after the chemical last summer im also a bit scared incase its a bfn yet again. Im just so confuddled i feel funny or do i am i talking myself into the early signs if there are any.

My fertility nurse knows what day im at she was just speaking to me on fbk, she did say the wkend would be fine to test.
In the summer i tested and got a bfn on a pee stick yet on a pogesterone and hcg had ok results.

U know i thought i had sorted my head out over all this since xmas but now im sat thinking about it im not so sure i have ggggggggrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls
Hope you all keeping well  
Hi to Nicola Kate, CU, jenny w, DK, sarah30, bella 64, fireopal
big hug to you all  

We need lots of   this month we need some BFP!!!!

I off for some more accupuncture on saturday 

My fertility diet book arrived today so got lots of reading to do next few weeks
Take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

I am on a long shift tomorrow so wont be around, can you all look at my chart cos I think it is looking really positive this month !!!

Take Care all and have a good day xx

Sarah x


----------



## JW3

Nicola-Kate   its no wonder that your head is all over the place, sounds like there is a really good chance you are pregnant, anyone would be the same   let us know about the test results  

Chrissy - yes where have all those bfps gone - lets have some more soon


----------



## DK

Morning ladies! How are we all?

My goodness sarah your chart is looking all most perfect  fingers crossed for you for testing!

My chart on the other hand is loooking terrible!  I woke with a fever  Think ovulation will be tomorow temp not dropped yet  x x


----------



## Fire Opal

whats going on  

HI ladies, i know i'm not on clomid this month but no one else to talk to,

my temp has dropped and had pink on the tissue first thing,    how can it be over this soon, AF not due til sunday, monday,  

don't have any tummy pain yet, did have really bad pain low down just above my pelvic bone about 7 last night

was so   this month but looks like its over 

soz no personals not read other posts yet,
thanks for being here

FO


----------



## DK

Good morning fo,

O dear im so sorry to read that, i was   it was your month and it looked so   to, lets just   its a blip and it will go back up tomorow and the pink spotting is some more inplantion spotting  x x 

Jenny i agree hun, nicola-kate ur dev preg hun  do a test, everything seems so          for you!


----------



## Fire Opal

hi Dk  

thanks hun, had spotting last saturday but only for the day, wasn't sure what to put for temp as did i at 6am and it was 36.5 then did it again at 7 and it was 36.7   

so tired today just want to go back to bed, feeling a bit guted at the mo, looks like it will be IVF  

fo


----------



## DK

Fo hun if you normally do temp at 6 then put 6 one if normally 7 then must do the 7 one! It can change alot but you have to do it around same time roughly!
Im   it normally 7 and then wont be to bad  But if af has or does arrive im so so so sorry huni i really am     things were looking so good for you! x x


----------



## Fire Opal

Dk      

fo


----------



## knikki

Fo,  I think you should do a test hun.  I know it's a bit early, but something different is going on with your body and it could well be pregnancy.  Lots of women bleed through pregnancy.  I think it is odder for you to have such a short unusual cycle.  

Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Morning DK.  Keep smiling!

Hi everyone else!

N x


----------



## DK

Fo i agree with nik do a test hun, there no harm in it, if its  dont be to disheartened though as it could be to early, but nik is right lots of women bleed through preg, i did every 6weeks up til i had jack so u never no, if its only pink and only a lil its not over hun!       

Hey nik how are you?  bump coming along nicley i see  whens your next scan, im ok thanks hun  x x


----------



## knikki

next scan is today DK - this afternoon!  I am currently crapping myself!


----------



## DK

Lol nik dont be silly hun it will all be ok!!!!   its nice and big and healthy for you hun!

Let us no how u get on wont you! Send me pic to plz  or add it on ere   x x


----------



## Topkat08

Gooooooooooooooooood Morning girlie's,

How is everyone?! 

Dk ~ sorry to hear ur feeling a lil down hun   i know its hard but try to stay positive x 

FO ~ long time no speak girlie   strange u had some spotting last Sat, could of been implantation   really hope this month is a positive month for u hun x x

Knik ~ got luck with ur scan, hope urs is more photogenic then mine was lol x make sure u report back x 

 to everyone else! x


----------



## JW3

Knikki - good luck for you scan  

FO -   am still hoping this is your month


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers for all ya positive words,  
soz no reply, i went up stairs for a lie day as my eyes were tried, woke up 2 hrs later  

it is very strange this and not like me at all, shortest cycle i've had was 16 days but normal being about 18/19

best go walk these dogs now, and   for no more spotting,

bummer i missed ya all, Tk, Nik, Jen

fo


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all having a good day.

Im now on tender hooks waiting for a any lil sign of  so im doing the knicker watch.(wonderful) 
CD 25, is it 13 DPO you should get the pee sticks out? if i can hold out that long  

Taken DD to her Nanas at the seaside for a few days, she does enjoy it over there. so ready to catch up with some extra zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bella 64

Where have you all gone


----------



## chrissy19

Hi 
Bella 64 
im here hope you ok
hope you chillin and get that extra sleep!!!

I find this clomid stuff makes you tired !!

Been a long day at work today glad its over my DH gonn take me out for my tea at pub in bit bless him
xx


----------



## bella 64

Hi Chrissy

Clomid does have that effect of making us tired 
Have a nice eve, and enjoy not cooking


----------



## trixxi

hello peeps!!
boy this is a quiet place today!
Where is everyone?


----------



## Fire Opal

hello all,

who's about,

not had much more spotting since lunch time, tmi coming after going to the loo, when i wiped it was EW cm ?

feel v bloated but no pain yet, just a matter of time,

Has anyone heard from PoDy she had EC on monday, hope ya ok hun

fo


----------



## DK

Hey ladies im here now  had my dinner yummy 

Where i had my injection its gone very red and swollen and huge lump come up is that normal?

Fo glad to hear no more spotting   it was just lil blip 

 Crissy

 trixi, 

 bella,

 Jenny

 To everyone else reading!

Cu where are you goood luck tomorow hun! x x


----------



## Fire Opal

god i hope so Dk

hope the lump goes down

fo


----------



## Topkat08

I Cant believe how quite its gone in here!   whats going on?! x 

DK not sure about the jab hun but dont think ur suppose to get a lump   hope the pain & lump passes soon! Ring ur clinic tomoz just to tell them x

FO ~ have u done a test hun?!  sounds promising   x

Bella ~ Bet its nice to have lil break now n again x enjoy lol x

Trixxi ~ hope ur alright hun x


----------



## Fire Opal

TK  

how's it going, feel utd yet ?

not tested yet, don't see the point, have test so if still no proper af i'll do one saturday, when dh is at home.

fo


----------



## bella 64

DK i have had a pregnal injecton before, what i remember it did sting when i did it.
Dont think i got a lump come up though. maybe see how it is over night..

TK Yep very nice to have a lil break 
FO hope your feeling better, 
SF hope your ok hun 
CU, FF, Poddy, Trixi, Jenny,and every one i have missed.


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya Bell  

fo


----------



## serenfach

FO..  Been following your story.. hope it isn't af and just a glitch in the Matrix!  

Thanks for the shout out, Bella  How's things with you??

Sarah.. chart is looking pretty fantastic so far   temps go sky high.

TK..  How be you and bubs?

DK.. I wouldn't let that lump go without being looked at. Last time I had an injection and had a lump, it was due to an infection. It was nothing major.. just a little infection under the skin, but still.. best get it looked at 

CU.. How's things with you, sweetie?? 

Chrissy..  I found that a half pint of OJ / half pint GJ and a banana every day, helps keep the tiredness at bay!

Knikki.. Trixxi.. hiya girls 

I've got a raging sore throat, cough and aches .. I can't read back through all the news here, soz. Hope everyone else is ok though  

Tmi [and a seemingly ridiculous thing to celebrate lol] but I have normal cm for the first time in 3 months! YaY!  I also have nasty pulling/twingey/sharp pains all across my pubic area and lower abdomen - plus some nasty moodswings last day or so [oops] which is all sounding very much live ov is on it's way for me  I'm just hoping on DH's selenium/zinc/vit C fuelled spermies can do a good job now


----------



## Fire Opal

hay Ser   long time no speak

sounds like ya about to ov  , are you still on clomid ?

fo


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

Just popping to say hello. 



 to you all.  Come on you bfp's!    

J9
x


----------



## clomid user

Hi everyone...
well its quiet on hear    ive been reading up but am trying to have a break and not think of ttc all the time...

im starting to get pains on the left side and all my left leg hurts aswell i think im getting ready to ovulate   well hope so anyway...i will no for sure tommrow when i have my scan at 8.00am    boy its an early 1 for me and gotta take kids aswell so gota be up early    hope your all ok anyway... i will update you on my scan tommrow...im off to bedfordshire now nite nite..xxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

CU - Hope your scan goes really well hun.


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, CU Xx 

Hiya J9  

Hey FO..   I took my last Clomid last week    Don't know what happens next. No chance I can have anymore, well, not unless I get a cancellation at the clinic.. which is looking unlikely.  I'm ok with it though really. Tbh, it'll be nice to be free of drugs for a couple months before IVF starts  

Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month, babe


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

temp gone back up and no spotting this am,       tis not over yet

on the sofa feeling like i haven't slept for a week,
last night i couldn't get to sleep as was really itchy all over, to hot, so went in spare room, thinner covers, woke up at 6am and felt so hungry got up with dh and had some toast, might go back to bed in a bit,

so how is everyone today ?

fo


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Fo yay        So glad your temp gone back up and above the cover line  look good hun looking good  its 14dpo now you can test lol, 

Sf nice to hear from you hun its been a while, we are not far between each other in days which is nice  Sounds like your ovulating 

J9 hi,  hows u.. x

Cu i have pmd u hun, good luck today! x x  

 to everyone, tk, jenny, reese, bella, bellini, trixi, crissy, kniki, and all the other lovely ladies! x x


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers dk

 its a good sign, will test tmw am when dh is here, i do have a long LP though so can be from 16 to 21 dpo  

feeling a bit ropey at the mo, lack of proper sleep me thinks, 

find out our hiv, hep, and my thyriod results later  

hope ya doing ok today

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Ooooooooo just been to the loo and first wipe TMI loads of watery pink cm  

 don't know whats going on

feel like i have a hangover at the mo  

fo


----------



## DK

Fo are you on **

O dear about the pink watery cm what is going on in your body, wish we had a window in our belly so we could see  Your temp going up and above the ocver line is good thing though hun!! Keep           and       it was just a lil blip again! x x


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone. FO - pink watery CM sounds like implantation to me       

DK - hope you're ok chicken.  I'm a little ahead of you now - day 18.  My temps are starting to rise now so I am hoping and praying FIL is sending us a baby.      

Where are all these BFP's?

Bellini xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

oh my god WHY can't people do their job properly  

had bloods done on tues for hiv and hep as we are sorting out ivf on this coming tues,

just rang doctors for results, a bit nervous only to be told that they didn't have enough blood to test, jsu the one sample to test my thyriod and dh's kidneys but not the others,

the bloody nurse should have taken 3 tubes of blood, i'm so angry and upset,  was  on the phone
dh can't get a test done now before tues and i've got to go in at 11.30 today

I asked to speak to the practice manager and made a complaint about the nurse
shes now ringing the clinic to see if they can to the test there on tues but still won't have results,

 feel like its such a big deal for us but other people just don't give a toss

soz for rant but feeling really emotional today,

fo


----------



## DK

Hey bellini huni wondered where you had gone! Yh your a day ahead of me so we are cycle buddies  not sure if i have ovulated as i have a fever and my temps abit everywhere at the mo but it dipped today so maybe its happening  Had pregnyl injection on wed and gemma our nurse said it should be fri or sat so maybe its today  we had  yest and will again today, 

Lets    your FIL does grace you with a baby that will be so great  Not sure if i said but i was sad and sorry to hear of his death!      .


Fo hows the cm now x x   My god thats terrible about your bloods hun i would most certianly complain!  bloody women


----------



## Fire Opal

dk cheers hun, fummy asking how someones cm is  

just rang fert clinic and they said they will take the blood when we go in on wed, so nothing can go wrong,

just burst into tears on phone to dh, i think this is really hitting home whats going to happen now,  

i think i need to go to bed  

fo


----------



## knikki

Fo - tears, heightened emotions and possible implantation bleeding?!  Sounding more and more positive to me hun.  Please, please let your test be positive tomorrow.


Hi everyone else, DK, TK etc,

Scan was fine yesterday, all well, but I have started to be sick this week which is frustrating!  seems like a waste of money to keep chucking everything up...  i couldn't be bulimic!

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

hi nik

glad scan went ok, bummer that ya being sick.  

TMI warning, just went to the loo and used a tampon to see what was up there, seems redder up there, not holding out hope, 

fo


----------



## chrissy19

Hi everyone

Just some big hugs for you all      

Get lots of sleep this clomid stuff does make you tired and emotional 

Its so hard for us all but we have to be positive as stress and worry doesnt help it can make it worse i keep trying to be positive and keep looking forward 

keep smiling girls we will get there soon we will get those BFP Soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love chrissy
xx


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

Mad week but just thought would update you from my scan today.

Well the PCOS is there again and there could be many follicles although the biggest was 12mm.  This means I might ov as early as day 14 which I've never had before.  Been told no BMS until I've been on Sunday for another scan to check whether over-stimmed.  If over-stimmed I will have to stop clomid and try another thing which is probably some sort of injection.  Am ok with this at the moment, just see what happens on Sunday.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Jenny - Hello - I am     your scan goes perfect on Sunday and that you get on with it this month.  

Hey Chrissie -   to you too. Yeah come on those bfp's.

FO - Oh no, I really hope that AF didn't get you.  Bah to your doctors.  They make me so mad!  

Hey Knikki - Super that the scan went well but boo to being sick.  

DK - Long time no speak.  I'm so glad your nan is on the mend.  Please don't be sad about your scan.  Fingers crossed for you.  Good luck with the BMS.    I'm no bad thanks.  I've been stressed about the prospect of losing my job but it looks like it might be safe for now.  I'm just about to ov too.  A little late on around day 24/25 but at least it is something.  Going up to 100mg next month.  

Bellini - Hope you and hubbie are taking care of each other.  Brill that you have ovulated.    Looks like there will be a few of us who have ov'd quite near each other this month as I'm not far off now.  

SF -   right back atcha!  Hope you are feeling better.  I agree with you, I think it will be nice to have some drug free months - enjoy it to the max.

CU - How did your scan go today?

Hello to everybody!

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## JW3

J9 - good news that your consultant has agreed to up the dose - lets hope you don't need it next month


----------



## Fire Opal

evening all

j9 glad ya job is safe

Jen good luck with sunday

been asleep since 4 as had a good cry after reading all the ivf forms,

i can feel its only time for af to show her face, have back ache at the mo 

 to Dk, Chris, Bell, Cu, Knik, PoD and Tk Bud

fo


----------



## JW3

FO - I am really praying for you that the IVF works first time     , you are a fab fertility friend buddy and you deserve this


----------



## bella 64

Hi

J9 how are you? hope your staying  

Jenny yes fingers crossed for you sunday.

CU how are you hun? and i hope your scan went well today

SF thanks for you pm 

Hello TK, chrissy,FO, Miisty hope your ok hun if your reading


----------



## Fire Opal

thank you Jen,  

really sinking in that ivf is our only chance to have a baby, and to have just one go is not fair,

couldn't have coped with all this with out you lovely ladies

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girls,

Don't know whats going on in here... for one its no where near a busy as it use to be and 2 everyone seems to have lost there positive vibes. I know 2 well how hard it is to keep positive month after month when all we get is a slap in the face from the wicked   but we still have to try n stay positive. Think negative and negative things will happen   I honestly believe that u'll all get there... some sooner than others but when u want something as much as we all want our lil bundle of joys then we'll do whatever it takes! 

FO ~ im sorry to hear about ur spotting hun   i really thought things were sounding positive! R u on a full bleed yet?! if not dont give up hope. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for ya   IF by chance af does come and its IVF then remember one thing...IVF has a higher success rate than clomid so that one try might be the one to bring ya dream to life! 

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear the PCOS is back again but good news that u might ov early! hope everything goes well on Sun and be sure to let us know how u get on   x 

SF ~ ya mad hatter where ya hiding?! x 

Bellini ~ Sorry to hear about ur FIL hun   

DK ~ long time so type hope ur alright hun  

CU, J9, Shelle, Chrissy & everyone else ive missed


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Tk

soz for being a bit    what happened with the doc's has just got to me, 

was just   for BFP this month, but not to be, will kick my self up the   once she'd here

fo


----------



## mrstrellis

I haven't posted on here for a long time but I do periodically check in to see how people are doing and how many BFPs we've had.

I was about to start my Clomid for the first cycle of NHS funded IUI and I was getting annoyed because my period was about a week late.  I'd tested on Monday and chucked the stick away, only (as you do) to fish it out of the bin a day later and see what I naturally assumed was an evaporation line.

I mentioned that to DH this evening and he suggested I test again for a laugh. 

So... I'd like to add another   to the list for me!  

I know it's early days yet and I'm not exactly redecorating the nursery or choosing names or anything, but I was absolutely astonished.  I'd pretty much given up - but it seems that when people say "it can work" they really do mean it.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## mrstrellis

Oh, yes, and I had been finding all those stories about people who found out they were pg just before starting IVF or whatever very annoying and I refused to believe them, so there's me told.


----------



## DK

Hey tk yes long time no speak huni hows u and bump?u going to add some pics Would love to see it 

Hey fo hows the cm?spotting? what u up to this evening?

Jenny good luck with the scan on sunday, dont worry about the injection i had it on wed and its not as bad as i though no where near! Think im ovulating today so fingers crossed for us and u...

And everyone on ere!!!!! x x 

Mrs T thats brill news hun congrats! Bet your over the moon! x 

Bella hi  hows u this evening?

J9 Thank you for commenting on my nan hun means alot, she is ok at the mo her radio and chemo starts soon though  It does not matter how late you ov hun as long as you do  just means your cycle will be bit longer thats all, Fingers crossed for you hun! Whats ur plans this evening?

Chrissy, rees, misty, kniki, Bellini, pod, cu, FF, and anyone else i have  hey! x x


----------



## guider

I have just found this thread and assume that this is where people taking clomid chat away to each other,  Friday evening and I have worked that out for myself!

I have taken my first course of clomid this month
had 3 scans , last one 1 week ago 
and blood test for progesterone yesterday.
So I guess that now I just wait

Good luck to all of you going through the various stages 
can't wait to get to know you all

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85] [/move]


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Congrats to you Mrstrellis.  Wow, what a surprise for you.  

DK - Thanks for your message.  Got real bad O pains now (but I'm not complaining)  .  DH has just gone out to get us a nice curry.  We are both relaxing tonight.  I don't think I've had much more than 3 hours sleep each night for the last week so need to wind down.  But you know what happens in the morning.....ATTACK!        Hope the BMS is well underway for you too!   to your nan.

TK - Hiya - Hope you are well. We will try and get more upbeat.  Oh I'll need to change my test date soon but I'll let you know.  

FO - I am   ivf works first go for you lovely.  We all are.      

Jenny - thanks buddy.  Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend.    

Hiya Bella.     

Guider we posted at the same time. Welcome! Good luck with the results.  

J9
x


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Dk, only a little pink at lunch time, 
just eated a curry made by dh , he makes a mean curry from scratch, yum
now cuddled up on the sofa with the dogs, 

  hello G welcome to the crazy gals,
i'm not on clomid this month but was on it for 6 months so know a bit about it,
i stick around as everyone is so lovely on here

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO ~ dont be sorry for feeling a bit low hun   we've all been there! Bummer about the nurse not taking enough blood   but atleast u can have it done when ur at the clinic. Wish there was something i could say to make u feel better but all i can do is send ya a BIG cyber   x 

Mrstrellis ~ Congrats on the bfp hun!   make sure u keep us informed   and here's to a happy & healthy 9 months  

DK ~ me n bump r good thanks hun! but upset coz my lil kitty isnt v well    anyway how r u?! has the jab lump gone down now?! x I'll send u a pic of the scan in a pm if u want  so i dont upset anyone by putting it up in here 

Guider ~ Welcome to the nut house hun   u've found a great bunch of girls here who r really supportive (and a  bit   but blame the clomid lol) if u have any Q's fire away... not on clomid now but know all the joys of it   x 

J9 ~ ive come to give u all a kick up the  lol just let me know n i'll update the list x


----------



## JamesBrown

But Mrs TopKat - We have been positive, honest.  Just check out the Good Vibes board.


----------



## serenfach

Hey TK  I'm here. I lurk more often than read.. I get a bit peeved when sometimes I've taken ages to read all the way back, find who said what, what news there is and then offer my support, only to have no reply from people  BUT PLEASE no one post in reply to this lol - I'm NOT having a go at anyone in particular! I don't want to wind myself up by wasting my own time [I'm knackered after work every day and it's hard going trying to keep up in here sometimes] so I simply don't write in here so often anymore. Hope that makes sense and no one takes offence! 

Anyhoo.. how's things with you, sweetie? You ok? Bubs ok?

[ps - The above really ISN'T meant to offend!]


----------



## DK

Hey tk wow is all i can say hun give me 5mins and il reply to your pm, at the mo i feeling rather weird and my temp has rocketed and my face is so hot and burning it stings  

Sf hey hun sorry to hear you had a bad day at work. Cuddle up with dh and have glass of wine and lots of                   

J9 lol you are always                            I can back you up on that one! Tk really she is   Thank you again for her   il pass them on! (now she not radioactive i can go near her lol) dh keeps winding her up calling her the bionic women lol    

Fo what a relieve hun so glad the spotting is stopping il keep       for you!

Went and got jacks hair cut earlier god he looks cute such a handsom dude  il add more pics tomorow of him  He going for a photo shoot tomorow with my mum(i brought it for one of her 50th bday presents  )

xxxx


----------



## guider

Thanks for all the welcomes



Topkat08 said:


> Guider ~ Welcome to the nut house hun  u've found a great bunch of girls here who r really supportive (and a bit  but blame the clomid lol) if u have any Q's fire away...


I have so many questions
why did it take over a week to get my phone line working again?
why is the sky blue?
why does the cat keep trying to trip me up?

I could go on and on!!!

    

sorry did you mean in relation to clomid?

I seem to be getting really hot in the evenings, I am now sat here in a vest with thin straps and wishing I had more layers to take off!
is this just some random thing?
does it have any links to the clomid? not taken any in weeks


----------



## serenfach

Hi Guider 

why did it take over a week to get my phone line working again? *BT.. they're wubbish!*
why is the sky blue? *It's called Reflectory or maybe Refractory?? Something like that, anyway lol*
why does the cat keep trying to trip me up? *Have you wronged him in any way? THAT is the question. We serve them, not the other way around, remember *

Now.. hot flushes.. one of the more annoying se I've had on Clomid. I've found drinking a pint of water helps a little


----------



## MistyW

Cats are funny    
Just logging on because I'm sure there are a couple of testers this morning?
J9 - I'm so pleased that your job situation has settled down  
Jenny - Good luck tomorrow  
Well, I've had a horrible week... been in a lot of pain and bleeding   I booked a private scan yesterday because I was driving myself   and saw the little beanie complete with heartbeat.  What a relief, I'm still bleeding but I'm trying to stay   
Love to everybody, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all, and I'm saying an extra little prayer for FO


----------



## strawberryjam

Misty am sending you lots and lots of positive vibes    I know how scared you must be feeling right now but keep strong and positive. 

Sorry I haven't been around much have had a very busy week. Not even has time to read back through the pages. I am off now for the weekend my lovely H is taking me away for the evening. 

be back soon
x


----------



## sarah30

Morning Girls

Sorry not been on for a while I have been so busy at work !!

I haven't time to read back so sorry for no personals, I will be around for most of today but on and off as need to wash and pack for wednesday.

I was feeling really positive this month about things but on Thursday at work i stole a pg test and tested and it was   I was expecting anything any different really and I know it was early as I was on CD 25 but you would have thought somthing would have shown up. Oh well hey ho !!!

Will catch up with you laters

Sarah x x


----------



## sarah30

Oh PS : Misty and glad you scan went ok xxx


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies..hope your all ok...soz i didnt update you all yesturday on scan as laptops playing up...   i only have half a screen at the mo   the scan went ok i had 2 follies 1 at 19mm and 1 at 14mm lineing 9mm doc said i may ovulate them at differant times..


ladies i have to ask you all a question about my m8 shes on clomid and has a blooked right tube...she had a scan and all her good follies were on her right tube...but her doc told her they would make there way to the left tube as her right 1 is blooked...well i was like     ive never heard of this before   
so she had another scan and she told me they were all on her left side now...have any of you heard of this happening


----------



## JW3

CU - yes other tube can pick up the eggs, I was told this by my clinic, but they did say it was quite rare.

Love to everyone - seems like most of us are busy busy this week.  Am thinking about you all, especially you Misty


----------



## guider

why did it take over a week to get my phone line working again? *BT.. they're wubbish!*
sorry not BT's fault, we're with tiscalli and there excuse was that they hadn't been providing a phone line since last July, well who had then?
why is the sky blue? *It's called Reflectory or maybe Refractory?? Something like that, anyway lol*
why does the cat keep trying to trip me up? *Have you wronged him in any way? THAT is the question. We serve them, not the other way around, remember *proabably just wants either food or attention, have just discovered that she doesn't like the bag of dazzles (chocolate buttons with coloured tiny balls on) we bought earlier even though she begged to be allowed to try some

Now.. hot flushes.. one of the more annoying se I've had on Clomid. I've found drinking a pint of water helps a little  any idea how long they last, this is the 19th day I haven't taken clomid, and the hot flushes only started part way through this week, can't remember when as I just remember thinking that i was hot last night as well, then the same the next day and can't remember when the first night was


----------



## guider

MistyW sending you lots of   hope you are managing to keep the   flowing
glad to hear the scan went ok

Sarah sorry to hear about the  , It's years since I have 'borrowed' a test from work, decided they were giving bad results and haven't had the need to test in quite some time, hopefully it will be different this time.

CU, good to hear you have some good follicles developing, as to your M8 - my simple knowledge of these things, I thought there were 2 tubes linked separately 2 the 2 ovaries and that they weren't linked, must have been wrong there! well you learn something new everyday

  
to all of you.

Think of me tomorrow when I will be looking after 25 of other peoples little darlings for the afternoon


----------



## Shellebell

Guider ~ Think of you.... as in Thinking Day    


Love n hugs to all

Xxx


----------



## guider

Shellebell said:


> Guider ~ Think of you.... as in Thinking Day
> 
> Xxx


it was just ashame that I didn't *think* about it earlier, 
you know how sometimes you are sure that something is ages away, well last week I still seemed to think there were another few months until the end of feb!


----------



## bella 64

Hi Misty 

Hope your scan goes well, stay  everything will just be fine hun.

Im one of those testers CD 27 13DPO and tested this morning 
AF has not yet turned up as of yet  been getting niggle pains like the wicked witch is going to be there soon.  

Keep rested, and look after that lil bean


----------



## guider

Bella sorry to hear about  
keep positive, thinking of you


----------



## bella 64

Thanks guider, if AF has not shown i will re test in few days


----------



## sarah30

*Bella64* ... sorry about your  if its any consellation I tested on Thursday and got a  and I was convenced my chart looked good xx


----------



## Fire Opal

well sadly ladies its a   for us  

tested this am, only had small red spotting yesturday, really only when i wiped, today is just brown on a towel,
so she hasn't hit me yet, the  is building up to a big one  

well i feel ok at the mo, just had a glass of dh's grandads carrot wine and its cheered me up no end, we're off to the village panto later, always a great laugh as know lots of the cast,

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo we got our first egg today, feel so proud, good little chicken, 

soz no personals carrot wine gone to my head and now need food,
love you all

Fo


----------



## bella 64

Sarah sorry you got BFN, will you re test in few days?

FO, yes there are a few of us with BFN, lets stay    there is still a chance 
Enjoy your Wine and panto, chill out hun.


----------



## Topkat08

Just doing my daily check up 

Guider ~ think ur Q's have been answered lol if u have any Q's re: Clomid just ask  With re: to the tropical moments blame the clomid. Im afraid that's just one of the many ''pleasant'' side effects x Good luck tomorrow with the little monkeys oops meant darlings 

SF ~ Hope ur alright ya crazy chick, sorry to hear that ur feeling a lil low with offering support n not getting any replies (hope im not included ) make sure u start posting again  i do read in on ya all so will be looking out for some posts from u missy 

RJ ~ Long time no speak!  How r u?! hope ur having a good evening x

DK ~ how r u me darlin?! im glad to hear ur nans on the mend  whys ur face stinging?! hope it clears soon x
Misty ~ Sorry to hear u've had a  week hun but glad u had a scan done and all is well 

Sarah ~ Im sorry to hear about ur bfn hun 

CU ~ hope ur alright hun  sorry cant help about ur friend... never heard what the cons said before 

Jenny ~ hope ur alright and not working urself into the ground to much hun 

Bella ~ *tuts* testing early  sorry to hear it was a bfn hun  keeping my fingers, toes & eyes crossed (not a pretty look ) that af stays away x

FO ~ Me chum  sorry u got a bfn hun  glad ur had a nice glass of carrot wine ( ) that lifted ur spirits a bit & i hope ur having a good laugh at the panto!  Well done to ur lil chicky on popping her first egg... bet it made a nice egg sandwich  x

Off to update the list!

Take care girlies


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning ladies

Jenny - Good luck with the scan today.  

FO - Sorry it was a bfn.    Carrot wine sounds lovely.  Hope you had fun last night.

Sarah / Bella - Sorry you got a bfn but it aint over yet.      

DK - I'm afraid I don't even know what the pregnyl injection is so can't help.  Hope you have ov'ed now and got lots of BMS.  

TK - Hello Could you please update the list as I think I will be testing on March 8th.  Cheers ma dear.  

Misty Moo - Hope you are doing good.  

CU - Looks like this month it is the green light for you.  

SF / DK - You both ov'd yet?  I am 99% sure that mine will be today.  

Hello to everybody else.     

Happy Sunday everyone.  We are going for a walk and then going to cook a roast.  

J9
x


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

J9 has done a grand job of personals, i second all she wrote,   to all

we had a fab time at the panto, Alice in wonderland, v v funny, 
3 hrs sitting on hard chairs, not kind in the  

TMI warning - had no red blood yest, a small brown mark on tampon  
nothing this am either, will go check again in a bit, sure it won't be long,
feeling v hormonal these last few days, keep dropping things and bumping into stuff,  

well hope you all have a good sunday (thinking day) back later to see who's about

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

oh have changed my temp chart as had put it as light but hasn't really come to any thing so charged the days to only spotting as haven't had proper bleed at all, only brown mark on towel all day yest    

16days + is a normal cycle so any day me thinks

fo


----------



## clomid user

morning ladies how are we all today
well i got my pee sticks and ovulation tests off e-bay...and ive been doing the ovulation tests and ive compared the last 3 days worth well today ive started to get ovulation pains and i think the ov test is positive(well its the darkest its been)(the line) ive never used them before...the line is quiet dark as the control line does it have to be the same colour  its just a weeney bit lighter...but the darkest its been in 3 days.......so if im ovulating then how long from now will it be  thanks for your help ladies and i promise i will start to do personals soon i just needed a break from all the ttc


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

Just got back from my scan and two follicles there so very happy with that, just got to drink lots of water, eat my brazil nuts and have lots of BMS.  I really hope it works this month   

CU - I think you should ov in about 24-36 hours?  something like that - get with the BMS now!  CU   hope it works this time for you then you won't have to think about ttc anymore  

FO -   

Hi J9 - hope the walk is good, nice weather here 2day, being a bit lazy myself after having spent most of the morning in the hospital waiting room.  Hope you are getting busy with the BMS then   

Hi TK    

Hi Bella, Sarah, Guider & everyone else

Have a lovely sunday

Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user

hi jennyw..hi how are you thats good bout your follicals...wot day are you on i eat brazil nuts and i found they didnt work for me but maybe they will for you...wot size were they


----------



## mrstrellis

Topkat08 said:


> why is the sky blue?


Because air is blue. It absorbs all the other colours of light and reflects blue.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

Jenny that is superb news.  You must be so pleased.  Fingers crossed for you.    

CU - The test line has to be the same darkness as the control line or darker.  You do usually ovulate the next day or the day after.  

FO - What a confusing cycle you have had.  Hope you get some answers to it all soon.

Well, yet again I am totally confused.  I got a def pos on the opk on Friday and Saturday and.......... today!!!!!  I'm sick of it.  For the week before it was almost pos every day!  I looked this up in the fertility bible and it makes references to a condition called luteinized unruptured follicle syndrome.  This is where you produce eggs but the ovary has trouble letting it go which could explain a lot of things for me on this cycle.  It says that often an hcg shot helps but I've never heard of them.  I was going to make an appointment with my GP who is brilliant but she has changed to a different practise.    We have been keeping on with the BMS.  It has been over 10 days now!!! so I'll just see how the temps go.  No matter what happens I'm going to have to let my consultant know about all this and I am def going to up my clomid to 100mg.  I just wish wish wish my body would ovulate this month so I can move on from it.  

Well todays plans changed.  Just after my post earlier by brother, his girlfriend, my mum and my one year old nephew visited us up here.  I still find it a bit hard to cope with but I'm OK.  I need to visit home more so my nephew knows who I am I think.  

How are well all today?

x


----------



## sarah30

I thought the sky was blue because of the high percentage of the earth being made up of water making the reflection off the gases being blue !!


----------



## FlossyFly

sarah30 said:


> I thought the sky was blue because of the high percentage of the earth being made up of water making the reflection off the gases being blue !!


The sky is blue because our atmosphere filters out all the other colours in the light spectrum so we only see the blue light.

The colour of the oceans is determined by the colour of the sky, hence on a grey day the sea looks darker than on a bright day.

http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/sky_blue.html

/links


----------



## sarah30

OK what do I know lol


----------



## clomid user

j9...oh right well the colour has faded now...and i have ov pain but i normally get it for 3 days...so its possibal im getting ready to ov...

ladies do you think that cos i have pcos that the ovulation tests may not work  thanks


----------



## Shellebell

CU ~ I have PCOS and find that I get positive OPK's all the time, which is something that is a known issue. I have bought some OPK's that are not as sensitive because PCOS nearly always gives you a higher strength of hormones and OPK's won't work


----------



## bunny73

hey everyone. hope ur all well, i havent been on for ages, but have had a read back. just wanted to say a little hello and let u all know that i didnt ovulate at all and so have started clomid agen and am now on day 8. how is everyone? sending lots of  .
bunny xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello Girls

Thought it was about time I said Hello, do pop in and catch up now and then! Spend alot of time in trimester rooms but to be honest only read and dont really post!

Been thinking about my old clomid buddies lately and great to see so many of you still around and staying positive. 

I am keeping well and all is going great, appreciating every second xxxxx

 FO,CU,JENNY,TK UN ALL THOSE WHO REMEMBER ME XX

Dilly xxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Just to add to the discussion, I have pcos and used OPK'S for many months and never got any positive line until the month I ovulated and concieved. A friend of mine who has no know fertility problems has started using OPK's and she gets a faint positive line all month but a much darker line when she is about to ovulate so it seems it very individual xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Well night night gals

oh and at last AF turned up tonight, about bloody time, new it was coming so i'm ok with it really,  

sleep well  

fo


----------



## mrstrellis

clomid user said:


> j9...oh right well the colour has faded now...and i have ov pain but i normally get it for 3 days...so its possibal im getting ready to ov...
> 
> ladies do you think that cos i have pcos that the ovulation tests may not work thanks


I found the manual sticks are a bit unreliable but I have used a digital monitor which was a lot more accurate.


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning ladies

 There is something not right with me at all this month.  Have a look at my chart.  CD 26, no ovulation yet, pains in the left and a strong positive opk for the last 3 days.  Just about to email my consultant as I'm very worried now.  Sorry for the me post.  Hope you all have a good day.

J9
x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls  

J9 - hope you get this sorted with your consultant, thinking about you   .  Maybe if you push him he will arrange for a scan on the NHS to see what is happening.

FO -   have my fingers crossed for your IVF, really hope it works for you  

Hi Dilly - really good to hear from you glad you are doing well  

Hi Bunny - sorry to hear you didn't ovulate are you trying 50mg again or more?  Good luck for next cycle  

CU - I have PCOS but do find ov tests do work for me.  I am going for the smiley faces ones though becuse working out whether the line is darker or lighter really does my head in and I never know for sure, the smiley faces ones work a treat but they are more expensive

Serenfach - hope you are doing ok & had a good weekend  

Hi Mrstrellis, shellebell, Sarah, DK, J&WM, TK, Bubs, RJ, Misty and everyone else

Back in for another scan tomorrow thinking really positive that the womb lining is good and this month it is going to work.  Staying relaxed, drinking lots of water and have reflexology and acupuncture this week - all this has got to work please  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

J9   soz to hear ya not feeling good, ya chart up and down like a fidlers elbow, hope you get some answers  

hi ya Jen, good luck with scan  

well AF has hint big time this am,   

we filling out are legal forms tonight for ivf tonight, clinic 3.30 wednesday, not sure what will be said so a bit nervous, weird for someone else to tell you when you will be pg  

fo


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

Well AF still not showed yet, done another HPT BFN, just want AF to show now.

FO  Good luck with statring with IVF, you wiil be fine 
Jenny  hope your scan goes well.
SF Hello hun hope your having a good morning 
CU, J9, Bunny, Chrissy,TK, Bubbs,


----------



## JW3

Hiya Bella - good luck for this next cycle   

FO - good luck for wednesday


----------



## clomid user

hi jennyw..how are you hun hope the follies are growing nicely 

bella..hi hun dont you just hate it when waiting for af...well im in the 2ww wait now but just no its not going to work but im happy as i no i can go a step further in april as i have an appointmant with my cons and they have changed there law and i will be getting funded for iui soon...ROLL ON as i no it will work 1 day but i wanted my baby for christmas 

hi every1 whos about


----------



## bella 64

Hi CU

Yes im getting really frustrated now    has not showed.
Im never normally late, but hey ho what can you do but wait.
Booked appt for doc tomorrow see if they can do HCG, then that will put my mind to rest.

Good luck on your


----------



## JW3

Hi CU - great news on the funding for IUI, hope that appt comes round quickly for you  

Bella - hope the appt goes well for you then  

I'm good thanks although drinking loads of water and then having to toddle off to the ladies all the time


----------



## bella 64

Thanks Jenny
Im hoping AF will come over night, so i can start my next cycle.
Why does this happen its like your body is playing darm tricks on you


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone

Hope you all ok

I had my blood test toady day 28 to see if ovulating or not


Hi Bella 64 - hope you ok

Hi Jennyw - Yes the water drinking is a pain sends me to the loo every ten mins nightmare!!

Hi J9, fireopal 
And anyone else on 
take care
love 
chrissy


----------



## JW3

Hi Chrissy - how long do you have to wait for your test results?  Hope they are ok, are you starting again on 100mg or waiting to see on the results?


----------



## bella 64

Hi Chrissy

Hope you get good results. 

Me im ok, just a lil fed up, but trying to stay


----------



## sarah30

Evening guys

TWO MORE SLEEPS TO GO !!!!!

Well no sign on AF   Now I know I got a BFN I want it to start before getting on my plane on Wednesday, bet it wont lol!!

How is everyone?

Sarah x


----------



## serenfach

Bella, TK, Sarah, Jenny, Floss, J9.. and everyone else 

Sorry to read af got some of you and poor follies for others  Don't give up! Keep your  going that your Day is looming! You just never know what's around the next corner. Look at the heartache Misty went through.. only to be blessed again so soon after 
[ Hope you're both well, Misty  ]

Hope you and bubs are good, TK? Xx

Bella, thanks for your PM babe.. I'll reply a little later Xx

Lentil, babe.. if you're reading.. >>  <<

Oh and good luck, Chrissy!


----------



## guider

JennyW - hope the scan went well and that your lining is good a thick, can I come to the reflexology with you, could really do with someone doing something about my neck.

FO - hope there aren't to many forms to fill out,  and that they aren't too repetitive, good luck on Wednesday 

CU - glad to hear you'll get funding soon,  must go and get the piece of paper with the phone number I need to ring to find out how our funding is going, meant to take it to work with me today.

Bella - good luck for tomorrow, hope the appointment goes well 

Chrissy - I had my blood test last week, hope yours went ok, I haven't heard anything about mine yet, so am assuming that it is all ok at the moment.

Sarah30 - where you off to, anywhere exciting?  will the weather be better than here.

[fly]           [/fly]
This is my first cycle on clomid so it is all new to me, my cycle has always been irregular from 28 to 40 so have never really know when to expect AF. 
my normal ovulation days are between 20 and 23 on the cycles that I actually ovulated, some months I think it was just too much effort.
this month while taking clomid I ovulated on day 16 and am now 11DPO, 
AF used to come from 10 to 13 days after ovulation

so if my cycle was usually so erratic 
am I still looking at the 2WW past ovulation, or could I already be there as sometimes AF arrives on day 10, or is this just me being hopeful?

feeling generally confused at the moment and fed up with looking at charts and trying to make them say something that don't think is really there!


----------



## sarah30

*Guider* - I am off to Washignton DC for a work conference (hard life !)   So I guess the weather will be cold


----------



## Topkat08

Good Evening girls,

Just thought i'd pop in n see whats been happening... not a lot by the look of things 

Got to read back so sorry in advance if i miss anyone!

J9 ~ Hope ur alright hun. list updated  Sorry to hear of that syndrome u may have  Cant u make an appointment with ur cons?!  I bet it was nice to have ur family visit (after the initial upset, i know how that feels coz i live 100 odd miles from mine ) where is it u call home?! x

FO ~ glad u had a ball at the panto hun  sounds like it done ya good (apart from ya sore ) Sorry to hear af got ya. I was really hoping this was ur month. I know it must be daunting having accept that ur going for IVF but remember IVF has a higher success rate than clomid and it might just be what u need to bring ya dream to life and if it does that then im sure it will be worth it  

CU ~ Sorry hun cant really help ya with the OPK sticks, never really used them but i _think_ i've read somewhere that if u get a +'ve on those then u can expect to ov 24/48 hours later so.... the best advice i can offer is just start the ''Bonkathon'' NOW!!! lol Good luck for this cycle! x

Jenny ~ Glad ur scan went well hun! Lets hope one of those follies turns into a lil beanie  get eating those brazil nuts, drink ya water and then do the fun part...  lol x Good luck with ur scan tomoz  x

Mrstrellis ~ think it was Guider who asked why the sky was blue! but thanks for that anyway lol. Hope ur alright hun & enjoying all ur symptoms (if u have any yet ) x

Sarah ~ Not long to go now b4 ya hols. Can tell ya cant wait! think id be the same ya lucky  make sure ya have a good time (although im sure ya will) and dont work ''2 hard'' 

Bunny ~ Sorry to hear u didn't ovulate hun  what dose of clomid _were_ u on and what r u on now?! x Sending ya loads of positive vibes hun x

Dilly ~  blooming hell thought i was seeing things with seeing ur post! where ta been hiding stranger?! glad everything's going well for ya and bet ya getting an impressive  Don't keep it so long next time or else.... 

Bella ~ Sorry to hear af is still keeping ya waiting!  when she does that! Remember tho clomid can lengthen ur cycles as well as shorten them & make them lighter/ heavier etc but im glad ur having a hcg done b/c there's always that possibility that u r actually pg but its not being detected on the pee sticks yet 

SF ~ How r u doing hun?! Nice to hear ur a bit positive (well towards others but im hoping ur feeling positive in urself as well)  hope ur not working to hard! u know what they say... ''All work n no play...'' lol x Oh and im not leaving ya till last on purpose ... opened up another tab so i can read n then reply  and ur near the bottom  sending loads n loads of  ur way! 

Guider ~ Hope ur alright hun n not suffering 2 much with the clomid  Just been reading ur last post about not sure when u ovulate etc... have u thought about charting ur temp?! I know it all might sound a bit mind boggling but once u get use to it, it's a doddle. It will tell ya if n when u ovulated and then hopefully help ya know when af is on her way. I found that after a couple of months on clomid, it regulated my cycles so im hoping it does the same for u! Good luck hun & if u have any questions (re: clomid ) feel free to ask or pm me if u want and i'll get back to ya! x Now to answer u question... if ur 11dpo and af comes any day between 10-13dpo id say ur already in ur 2ww! so..... Good luck   

Dk ~ where r u hiding hun?! Really hope ur alright! Sending ya a BIG  x

Phew!!! Think ive replied to everyone but 2 anyone that ive forgotten...


----------



## guider

Thanks Topkat
That is what I had been thinking
I have been recording my temps now for 9 cycles, 4 of those didn't show any signs of ovulation, the ones that did vary from day 16 - this cycle with clomid to day 23.

So I am just waiting to work through a cycle with clomid to see what happends


----------



## bunny73

Hey guys, hope all is well.  

Clomis user - hope your ok,good news on funding for iui.

J9 -   hope your consultant gets back to you asap.

Jenny w and topkat - hey guys, thanx for the hugs and positive vibes! Im on 2nd round of 100mg of the clomid! On day 9 now, and dont know when i ovulate, so just making sure we have regular !! Hope you guys are well.

Hello to dilly, fo, bella, chrissy, sarah30, clomid user and anybody else iv missed!

Sending everbody   and  

Bunny xxx


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

Well showed up this morning, so i now can start my next cycle 

TK, thanks for the info on the length of cyles what clomid does. thats good to know.  

Sarah enjoy your break in washington DC sounds very nice, you sure your be working 

CU how are you today, hope you keeping    

SF hello have sent you pm hun 

Bunny, Jenny, chrissy, Misty,Guider,and every one ive missed


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been MIA, FIL's funeral was yesterday and it was quite hardcore.  Hubs is in a million bits but he carried the coffin and did his dad proud.

Unfortunately I spent the entire funeral fielding questions as to how our baby making plans were coming (hubby's family don't know our IF problems) so I had to tell some of them that it's not for want of trying.  It's so hard cos hubs comes from a huge family and so after 2 years of marriage I think they expected us to be pregnant by now.

No news this end. Had my progesterone test yesterday although I noticed on my FF chart that we missed the vital days when I ovulated. - GREAT.  

How long does sperm stay viable for? Is it really up to 5 days inside you?

Sorry for the BFN to FO and Bella and anyone else I missed - sorry I am all over the place atm.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Not got much time to post but just thought I'd let you know the amazing news from my scan.  My womb lining is 10mm - woohoo its never been this good before     (best its been is 7.5)

Well here's what I've been doing to help,
- drinking loads of water probably 3-4 litres a day
- spoke to my boss and said I can't do any extra hours at the moment and must leave work on time
- relaxing and staying calm and doing my meditation cd
- acupuncture - only had 1 session so far
- 4 brazil nuts 3 times a day (probably overdosed on selenimum now but its done the job)
- trying not to worry about my job because if I get made redundant there's not much I can do about it anyway

Not so good there is only 1 follicle now on my bad side but just praying its a super duper one and it'll somehow find its way down my part-blocked tube    

Promise will do some personals later in the week   

Bellini - thinking about you sounds like you had a really tough day

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## bella 64

Bell  hope things get better for you soon 
Sperm can live up to 3-5 days i think.[quote me if im wrong girls]
Hope you get good test results back.

Jenny WOW your lining is good,  that you get a nice juicy follicle.


----------



## guider

Hope you are all doing ok
just a quick message as I have only just got in tonight, but thought I would let you know the latest

phoned the funding lady today
she said that we had the ok (did wonder why we hadn't just been told this when it happened?)

we have our first appointment for ICSI on Tuesday 14th Aprill, just after Easter


----------



## guider

Bunny73 hope you are enjoying the regular  

Bella good luck with your next cycle   

Bellini hope you hubs is holing up ok, these things can be so hard and there is nothing that anyone can say or do to make you feel better, it must have felt insensitive people asking about your baby-making plans when your hubby had just lost his dad  

Jennyw great to hear about your lining and praying for your follicle 

feeling sorry for myself this morning
I've had to phone in to work to say I won't make it (only 2nd time in 11 years)
have managed to get an appointment with teh Dr as I can't move my neck at all today - needed help getting my socks on!


----------



## JW3

Guider   , hope you are feeling better soon, not too long until that ICSI appt, good luck    .  My PCT did the same thing, did not tell us we'd got to the top of the IVF list - rubbish aren't they?

Hi Bella - how are you?


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies, how are we all

Jenny thats good news about your lining hun      this is your month! X


----------



## bella 64

Morning 

Guider thats great news about your appt, not too long to wait.

Jenny Im feeling more on top of things today,[ no not DH just yet  ]
Thought i would give him a break for lil while.

3rd round of clomid      

sending you


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all, hope ya all doing ok  

been feeling really nervous about ivf appointment today  
still got really bad af tummy pain, all the pineapple J and brazil nuts must have made my lining thinker, 

well i'll be back later to let ya all know what the clinic say 

fo


----------



## Bellini

Jenny - that's great news well done you!!!!  

DK - how are you?  

Guider - thanks for your kind words - let's pray for a little Easter Bunny for you  

FO - good luck with the clinic. I hope it all goes well.  

Bella - Hello - they say 3rd time lucky  

I'm doing good.  Got some slight pains in my belly but I'm really constipated (sorry!!)   I am guessing yet another lovely clomid side affect. 

Well my chart is going up again.  I really, really hope and pray this month because myself and hubs desperately need this month to end on a high after starting so rubbish. 

Love to all


----------



## Bellini

*[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]DAY 21 PROGESTERONE JUST CAME BACK -

92 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/move]*


----------



## JW3

Bellini - fab result   

Hi DK   , what you been up to?

FO - good luck hope it goes well for you


----------



## bella 64

Bell thats brilliant news  
Yes i hope it will be 3rd time lucky  

FO hope your appt goes well hun 

Jenny what you up to today, are you working or off?


----------



## DK

Fo good luck hun let us all no how you get on 

Belini woo ho  thats a great result,  higher the better so lets   this is your month, your not that far in front of me so we cycle buddies 

Bella hi hun you ok  

Jenny hi hows you? Your scan result was good and great lining a  x x 

 hi to everyone else looking and reading in! x x


----------



## bella 64

DK how are things with you?

Guider hope your feeling better now 

Bell thats a def ov,d hun, hope you can get to


----------



## JW3

Bella - I am always working this is my major problem, only 2.5 weeks to hols though counting down


----------



## bella 64

Jenny you have not gone long now to go, before you go to Ireland 
You and DH can have a good old rest, that you both need 

Remember you know what can happen on Hols  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Fire Opal

OMG we have dates and drugs  

I start nasal sprays on the 2nd day of my next period, so about 24th March
Ov scan 14 April and 24th  
Egg collection week starting 27th April  

so just a waiting game now til then, may be a chance at a natural pg before then  

I will keep up on you guys and   for you ALL to get utd

fo


----------



## MistyW

FO - That's brilliant news


----------



## guider

I managed to get a Dr appointment this morning and even made it into work by 9.30.
I had had to call my boss and make him come in on his day off and he had to do the blood tests at work this morning as I couldn’t – I don’t think he is used to working so hard.
I am rubbing deep heat in regularly and taking diclofenac – which isn’t ideal while I wait to see if AF arrives, but I couldn’t wait a to see if it arrived as even taking it I am struggling to move. So currently feeling guilty incase AF doesn’t show and shouldn’t be taking.

FO – good luck with the treatment, and for a natural pregnancy first    

Bellina – no need to apologise for telling us you’re constipated,  not as bad as my boss telling me earlier!  
Hope your chart keeps moving in the right direction
Congratulations on the progesterone result – I’m new to this bit, so I have assumed congratulations as other people we saying well done, can anyone tell me what sort of level I should be hoping for when I get mine?

for all of you reading out there


----------



## guider

some advice needed

this is the first cycle I have had in years that looks vaguely good
any suggestions how long I wait to see if AF arrives or try a preg test?
when is took early and will just show a false negative anyway?

I took clomid on day 2-6
ovulated on day 16
and am now on day 30
no signs of AF yet, thought I had AF symptons at the beginning of last week but that would have been early anyway!

the longest my cycle has ever been is 37 but this is the first cycle on clomid so don't know what that will do to my cycle.

so any thought would be great, am trying not to ruch out and test incase I just get a negative by testing too early, but I have read in different places that you can get good results from DPO12 but somewhere else said it wasn't wort doing until DPO18 - so as usual the more I read the more confused I become.


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Guider hi hun not sure we spoken if we have sorry im a bit all over atm! 12dpo might show something but it is a little early, some clinic says 14dpo r even 16dpo but most 14dpo, the 18dpo you are refering to is the temps high above the cover line, Clomid is different for everyone, some it shortens there cycle, some it lenghtens theres, some it makes there af heavier, some shorter you see, give it til 18dpo regardless of how many cds you are, if no af by 18dpo then i would go see your clinic,! 

My clinic says as i have cd28-29 every month since i been on clomid if i get to cd33 then to go in but thats cause im regular on cd28-29, its up to you though hun test now if you like just dont be to disheartened if its   as that could be wrong! Hope i been some help! x x  

Hi  to everyone....... Jenny, bellini, bella, cu, fo, tk, rees, misty, j9, ff, sf, bubs,  and anyone else i missed! x x      

Not alot going on with me, on cd23, 6dpo, got bad cramps  and backache though so pleased headache gone! Very TMI constipated  Temp been rising nicly last few days and now took a good rise this am up in the 37s now!  Not getting to excited though! 5Days til testing, but will only be 11dpo but i only normally get a lutal stage of 11-13dpo, so i will test on the 3rd and see...


----------



## knikki

Fo - that's fantastic news.  Fingers crossed you have a flukey pregnancy like me, but even if you don't, you are one step further down the road hopefully.

Morning Jenny, DK, TK, and anyone else I have missed.  Hope you are all well.

N x


----------



## JW3

FO - good luck, keep us up to date with how you are doing, really want to see you getting that bfp  

Hi Misty - hope you are doing ok  

Hi Knikki - I'm good thanks, wow that ticker is coming along for you  

Guider - I think best rule is to test at least 14 days after ov, otherwise you can drive yourself mad with early tests.  

Hi DK   , praying for you 

Hi Bella  

We need some more BFPs on here please     

Got to go real busy at work

Jenny
xx


----------



## hami

I'm quite new to the board so thought i should say  

I am waiting to start my 2nd month of Clomid, on CD 19 of 1st cycle but no  as too many folicles.  Down to 25mg next month, soo hopefully i won't get as many side effects - the last 10 days have been shocking!  

So just waiting patiently for AF to arrive, never had any knid of regular cycle so not sure when it will come but nurse at clinic reckons it will be a normal cycle 28-32 days so just have to wait and see.

well,    and   to you all 

Hami x


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone

Hope you all ok

I just started my 100mg clomid today its my fourth month now so hope it works being a higher dose this month. fingers crossed for this month

Been busy so not been on for rew days so gonna have to read back to catch up 

take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Hami - hope AF comes round quickly for you then.  My cycles were not normal at all before but as soon as I started clomid they have changed to 29-31 days so hope same for you  


Hi Chrissy - seems like a lot of us are on the 4th month now - hoping number 4 is really lucky for us all


----------



## DK

Hi kniki hun sorry to hear your poorly but as you said it will all be worth it in the end     x x Other than that though u excited, brought anything x x

Hami hi and welcome! good luck in your treatment hun! x x  

Chrissy, Hi  hows you?? good luck with the hoger dose! Hope it does the trick for you!!! x

Jenny hi  yep i agree it seems like alot of us are on cycle 4 as im also coming to the end of cycle 4, been a terrible month for me but hey, onwards and upwards, still on 125mg though when she comes! Not long til testing now! x

How is everyone this afternoon Me and jack are maing flapjacks later  yummy! Jack loves cooking! x x


----------



## bunny73

Hey guys. Hope your all well and staying positive.
Im ina **** mood today   . 
For last week iv had really bad neck and head pains, got sent home from work today and went docs, who sed its prob side effect of clomid!!!!! He has precscribed me some strong pain killers, so now guna curl up on the sofa with my doggies!! 

Bellini - sending u   and wishing u luck.xx

Jenny w - congratulations on the news from your scan, will keep my fingers crossed for you, good luck.

Guider - sorry to hear that uv not been feeling great. Hope ur feeling better now and have been resting as much as you can!

DK - hope your well. Flapjacks sound yummy, have fun!

FO - gud luck with everything, keeping my fingers crossed for u.

Hami - hope you are well, keep us posted with everything.

Chrissy - will   for you.

Bye for now, bunny xxx


----------



## bella 64

Afternoon all 

Just got back from a shopping morn,had a lovely lunch AROMA yummy 

Feeling really tired now and want to sleep but carnt, as i know DD will wake up soon as i shut eye.

CHRISSY, FO, DK, SF, BUNNY, JENNY,CU, BUBBS, TK {WHERE ARE YOU?) GUIDER, HAMI, BELL,


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon girlies,

Just thought id pop in quickly to see whats new...

FO ~  Great news about starting IVF hun, bet ya must be excited, nervous, scared & all those other funny feelings and who knows.... u might even got a Knik & pull out a bfp before then   how r u anyway?! x

Bellini ~ Sorry to hear that people were being insensitive at ur FIL's funeral hun   u'd think i'd know the right time n place to ask certain questions. Hope ur and DH r alright! As far as i know sperm can survive 3-5 days so try not to worry if u missed ''the day''   Good news about ur results as well so try n stay  

Jenny ~  Woohoo great news about ur scan hun! Really hope this is ur month   Keeping everything crossed for ya   Not long before ur trip 2 Ireland x 

Guider ~ Good news about ur appointment hun! The time will fly by   Hope ya necks feeling a lil better  

Knik & Misty ~ hope ur both alright n looking after urselves  

Hami ~ Welcome to the nut house hun. Sorry to hear u had to have a month off! Really hope next month is a better month for ya   x 

DK ~ how r u stranger?! Mmm flapjacks sound nice. So far so good with ya chart   x

SF ~ where r ya hiding?! hope ur alright! x 

Bella ~  BOO!! lol how r u hun?! Bummer about not being able to have a quick shut eye! Joys of having a LO i suppose   

Chrissy, Shelle & anyone else ive missed


----------



## DK

Bunny i see your another essex girl  lol welcome  Not sure we spoke before if we have sorry my mind is all over the place atm!

Bella yummy chinesse i love it there cheap i think to do you?? Did you have nice time??

Tk my lovely long time no speak thank you for the pic its so cute  keep looking at it and saying to daz thats tk baby lol sad aint i!!! See i managed to sort my chart ut noe its in celcius when you click on it no need to click anywhere else  Clever me lol! I thought its looking terrible but thanks  its taken a nice rise today  Hows u and bubs? 14weeks where the time go??

 to everyone! x x


----------



## guider

got my ticker working at last, only taken a few weeks at trying - kept getting fed up and giving up with it.

feeling much better today, still on the antiinflamatory tablets and taking things easy

now I just want to post repeatedly so that I can see my little frog appear again!


----------



## Bellini

guider said:


> got my ticker working at last, only taken a few weeks at trying - kept getting fed up and giving up with it.
> 
> feeling much better today, still on the antiinflamatory tablets and taking things easy
> 
> now I just want to post repeatedly so that I can see my little frog appear again!


OMG guider - are you testing soon


----------



## guider

Bellini said:


> OMG guider - are you testing soon


feeling nervous about testing as this is the first cycle that has looked positive in 6 years.
thinking of popping out tomorrow lunchtime and picking up a test for saturday


----------



## guider

guider said:


> thinking of popping out tomorrow lunchtime and picking up a test for saturday


now that just sounds stupid as I work in a pharmacy but I can't buy one at work as I haven't told anyone and don't particularly want to yet, seems daft to waste my lunchbreak going out to get something I could get at work!


----------



## DK

Guider say there for a friend and you said you would pick one up for her at work  just try not to act nervous lol!

14Dpo you should start testing  x x

Bellini hello my love you ok?? x


----------



## bella 64

Glider, just borrow one from work  dont think there notice 
I was a nightmare when i worked for the hospital, i think i borrowed a few!!
Good luck hun for sat  

Hey TK how are you and bubs hoping your keeping well 
No chance of sleep with DD, yep your right that is all the fun part 
You wait and your see.

DK yes its very cheap, eat as much as you like.I did go up a few times.
I think you need to get your moneys worth 
Had a fab time thanks.

SF Hope your having a good day, and got shot of that cough 
Hope s/e are keeping a bay.

FO good luck hun with IVF  

Chrissy   you get good results


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody...how are we all  i have been reading up and im sending you all lots of       
i tested 1dpo and bfn     its my new pee sticks     
been a bit down latley my brother in law has been haveing trouble with his girlfriend....shes been cheating on him so he kicked her door down to catch her and she got him nicked by police and he went court today....they sent him to prision im soooooooo gutted and feel sooooooooo sorry for him...as if she aint hurt him enougth   

other than that im feeling fine roll on iui in april time...cu xxx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies...

How are we all 

What we all up to today

I been a busy bunny this morning and did all the house out and changed it around i get board lol!
well i gave in and did a test sill me and it was  of course, very very faint line but its dev a neg! To early i no     
Temp dropped today to and very bad cramps and AF pains so guess she on her way     
Kinda knew this month was doomed from the start! x


----------



## JW3

DK   and      less of this testing early

Hi CU - sory to hear what is happening with your BIL   

Hi TK, Bella, Bunny, Bellini, Guider - thanks for all the positive thinking


----------



## bella 64

Hi girls

DK yes way too early  give it time.

Jenny how are you today still staying  i hope.

Well just give you update from docs, well he said with progesterone there is no magic number as such for ovulation, it can just happen even with a low number    

With regards of clomid his not going to up my dose, i will need to be refered to cons.

oh well just going to   that it does happen 

Have a good day, going to pick DD from pre-school. Then play in the garden.
Its quite a nice day out there


----------



## bella 64

Where is every one  
Very qiute on here today.


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girlies,

Sorry couldnt face posting this week too much so left it.

I got my bpf last week and just felt funny but wasnt sure if that was down to thisflamin throat infection or what so re tested 4 days later to get a bfn.

Seems the hospital say could be another chemical, gutted to be honest if i hadnt had the 1st chemicallast summer i would be due about now. Oh well on ward and up ward i guess be possitive and one day ile be a mummy.

Got 2 months ofmy nasty pills left then we have to see whats what i guess and go back to the consultant.

Glad to see youladies are all doing ok ish.
Just on way out for a weekend with in laws which will be such a joy (they dont know and hubby wants to keep it like that) so haveto sit listening to her goingon about her grandkids all weekend. On a passitive note i can drink yay voddie here i come.

Have a wicked wkend girls and see you next week

mwah mwah xxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hey Nicola-Kate   , yes have a few drinks that's what I'm doing too   .  Really sorry to hear that you may have had another chemical, really hoping you get a bfp soon and it sticks   

Bella - positive thinking for you to ov    

Come on girls here's some babydust to get us all going (especially for those of us on round 4)                      

I know there has to be a bfp round the corner for one of us soon, do we need an updated testers list so we can work out the stats


----------



## guider

just a quick one before I go to bed
bought test today and will be testing in the morning, fingers crossed!


----------



## DK

Good moning ladies!.

How are we all

NK i understand how you fill hun, i had one last month and its heartbreaking  My clinic advised me to take a month off the pills but i didnt listen and went and took the clomid anyway now this month is complete failure, i would advise you dev to have month off and let your body recover!       for you!

Guider hey huni you tested yet? oooo                     for you!

Jenny good morning, hope your ok!!!! x x  

Me well         tested early again well i due to test on tues so i used a CBD which can be used up to 4days early and it was NOT PREGNANT     So i guess the pregnyl injection is wellnd truely out my body  but still upset   Good way to start the weekend! x


----------



## guider

still 


tested this morning and  

so just playing the waiting game again!


----------



## JamesBrown

Good morning

DK -                 You have been told.  Only kidding.  8dpo is really too early to test though.  I know it is hard to resist but please do keep on trying to be  .

Guider - It aint over yet.        

Nicola-Kate - Sorry to hear your news.  Good luck for the next cycle oh and I'm with you on the drinks!  

Yo Jenny - Hope you have a nice chilled weekend.  I'll reply to your PM today.  This week has been crazy!  See you soon.   

Hello to everybody else.    to those that need it and   to us all.

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Is it something I said?


----------



## serenfach

lol J9   

Good luck to everyone testing!    .. I hear we've had a chem preg   to you, sweetheart. Don't give up!

Hey Bella   Thanks for your PM, babe.. hope you have a great weekend, too. I'll reply tomorrow Xx

Misty.. TK.. Lentil.. hope you're all fit, well and healthy    

Hi to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## DK

Good evening j9 huni, dont be silly cause not im here now 

How is everyone

Had a good day? i have and have not  Spent the morning crying and started in the chemist and then this afternoon me and jack made yummy cupcakes and i added white choc chips in it yum with white, red and blue icing 

Sf hun how are you?? You have had a chem preg o love big     xx 

thanks for the telling off J9 i needed it! Very naughty for testing  but least i no the pregnyl injection is out of my system and i will get true readings  Sad though its  my chart looking terrible to!            x x x


----------



## serenfach

Hey DK..  No, not me babe [chem preg].. I was referring to NK.

Hope you're ok, sweetie.. chin up. Keep going! >>  <<


----------



## DK

O right   yes sad for nk i said to her i understand as i had one last month if she needed to talk, its so hard this TTc aint it hun! 

How are you we both on 8DPO  x x How u feeling? x x


----------



## JamesBrown

Yay!  Hi girlie's  

DK / SF - Blimey O'Reilly - your charts both look real positive!

DK - I know it is hard pip but you have to try and not to upset yourself so much.  Gotta keep positive for your future bambino.  

Well, as you can see from my chart I FINALLY ovulated on Monday.  Got more clomid from my GP so up to 100mg next month.  My consultant did not explain why he thought this month went a bit funny.  My boobs stopped hurting today so it is a no go as I expected but I'm not downhearted about it.  Roll on 100mg!  I have had a very stressful and upsetting week at work what with the work load and redundancies (not me).  Really need a holiday.

I'm having some red wine tonight as I will be at work all day tomorrow and I need to chill out.  My word I have missed wine.........

Hope you are all having a good weekend and Misty we are all   you are OK.  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi girls

Im just popping in to say hello...i do read up on ur progress and how clomid is treating you all as we will be trying it in july.

Can i ask what you mean by your charts?  are they open to us all to peek??  im currently ttc natuallly with aid of metformin and my temps havent gone down yet but not been doing this long.  is this what u mean by ur charts?

thanks xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey there specialmum

You see in my signature the yellow box, if you click on that it will take you to the fertilityfriend site.  We use the charts to record our temperatures etc every day to try and see when ovulation has occurred mainly.  It is a really useful way of seeing what is happening in your cycle and when  and it can even give you any signs of a pregnancy by the elevated temperatures.  If you go onto the fertility friend web site you can swat up on it all.  Sorry if you knew all that - I wasn't sure?

J9
x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thanks hun... i did sign up to something like that but never got to filling it out.  



xx

Ps Just had a look at ur chart hun...my temps were 36.6 then increased to 36.7 36.8. So simuliar to u.  xxx


----------



## FlossyFly

Specialmum, yours temps go up after ovulation and stay elevated until your AF arrives, unless you are pregnant and then they keep going up for a while. Think there should be a difference of about 0.4 degrees in pre and post ov temps. If you use FF then it will automatically detect ov but unfortunately it doesn't do this until ov has been and gone so you need to make sure you know what your looking for while you chart your BBT. Good Luck


----------



## FairyDust2012

oh right...thanks flossyfly.  Takes abit of getting use too doesnt it lol  Where abouts in wgc are u hun?? i use to live there...my parents still do.  

We've only just started checking cervix positions and watching cm lol  and the temps!  My tempy thingy only jumps from 36.6 to 36.7 nothing smaller...might have to change that then.  im on metformin at the moment and begin clomid in july.
xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Ello ello - what is going on?

I've been at work all day . Just got back all excited to read what the clomid chicks have been up to and nothing. 

I've been in touch with a lady near me who specialises in fertility and accupunture. I think I'll give it a go next cycle.

All by myself...... don't wanna be......... all by myself......... anymore.......... <sniff>



J9
x


----------



## guider

dk - hope you're feeling happier, can I have a cupcake?

specialmum - I use fertilityfriend as well to chart my temps, it makes my life a lot easier as my temps were so irregular that the Dr and website can't work them out every month, hoping since being on clomid it will be more easier to work out

still  

trying to be good and wait a few more days before I test again,   otherwise I might just start testing every morning and going loopy!

hope you've all had a great weekend


----------



## bella 64

Hi 

J9  how you doing? hope you had a good day at work.
Let us know how it goes if you go for accupunture, never had that done.

Guider Testing can do your head in. I found that last month, started going of the rails


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies...hope you all had a good weekend....theres not much going on hear anymore 

dk...yum yum cakes hope they were nice....my nephew made thomas cakes and he ate all the iceing and thomas sticker things off the top ....     so we didnt get 1 in the end....anyway how are you keeping fine i hope 

sf...hi hun hope your keeping up the good vibes your always so positive     how you doing anyway 

j9...ello ello..   i did accupuntre a little while ago and it works wonders...its worth a shot i really do recomend it....how was work 

guider...i hope your being good and not testing early...i will be sending the     after you  if not...   
then you can send em back to me as i tested at 1dpo...wot a nutter...and the mad thing was i was waiting to see wot it said               hows you 

bella...hi hun we have not spoke for a while....hope your ok did you re-book your reading 

bellini...hope you and dh are ok sorry bout fil xxxxx 

tk...hope you and bump are ok are you getting a belly yet 

mistyw...congratulations onece again...hope your takeing it easy  

jennyw...wot was your follie size in the end sorry i have not been on and carnt remember if i read it or not 

fo...hi chick i see your ready for ivf good luck...i might even see if my hospital will fund me for it rarther than go for iui as i dont think it has a great sucesse rate 

hi to every body else ive missed,sorry but theres soooooooooo meny of us now..xxxxcuxxxx


----------



## Bellini

Hi girls

Well, we had a great break in Rome this weekend but disaster on Saturday as my temp crashed and AF arrive out of the blue CD26/9dpo - esp after my chart looking so amazing.

So now I'm convinced my luteal phase needs sorting out.  I am guessing more drugs!!!   

Oh well, I took pill 1 of my 3rd and final clomid cycle.  I prayed and prayed in Rome for a miracle so I am trying to keep positive.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## guider

Bellini glad to hear you had a great weekend in Rome, sorry to hear about the temp crash.
I haven't had a sudden crash, but definately seem to be on a downward spiral of temps

18DPO and still


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies...how are we all?
wear is everybody   
i thought i would look and see if we have any  bfp's and to my surprise i only see 2 posts   

well i hope your all sooooooooo busy you just dont have time to post 
ive got real bad af pains but not due af for over a week yet  i guess thats wot the tab's do to us...well its a lovly day out hear wear i live...ive got the washing out on the line and the birds are singing...and thats cheered me up 4 today 

bellini...glad you had a good time in rome ive always wanted to go there....not sure bout your charts and af being early...but i hope it resolves itself 

guider...hope af stays away and you get your bfp....do you no if you ovulated this month


----------



## bella 64

Hey CU 
How are you? i never re booked to have my reading done. Been so busy not sure if i will bother now.
Hope the pain gets better  and AF stays away.

SF hiya hope your ok hun? not working to hard i hope.

Guider   for BFP hun 

Jenny, FO, TK, J9, Chrissy(hope your feeling better)


----------



## serenfach

Hey CU  Hope your pains ease up, sweetheart.. I'm having them, myself. A right royal pain in the ****

Bella  Unfortunately, my job has me working like a dog at the moment. I work, eat and sleep << that's pretty much the extent of my life right now 

You mentioned positivity, CU.... I almost lost the lot this morning. I woke up in a bizzare mood.. didn't know what day it was, dizzy, headache and just plain wanted to be left alone. I don't know why, it was so wierd. I felt sickly going to work in the car, but after a few hours it all passed and I was myself again. It's hard work staying  on such a constant basis, but as I just said to someone in PM.. without, one may as well give up completely. I'm not the type to do that, no way  and I don't think there are many [if any??] here who are, either 

Guider.. I am crossing all my crossables [lol] for you, sweetheart! Here's hoping the wicked witch stays away because a beanie has arrived and booted her out of a job  

J9..  I don't know what the hell my chart is doing  I think it's indicative of someone who has control of her body lol 

GOOD LUCK to all the testers.. GOOD LUCK  to all those starting treatments.. HUGS to those who have missed out this cycle Xx and  to everyone!


----------



## guider

well to look on the positive side
i've saved money on not needing to use another preg test!
spotting began this afternoon, so I assume that by tomorrow AF will be here, so start next cycle of clomid on wednesday.

Keeping positive as I knew it was unlikely to work, as will be going to clinic about ICSI part way through next cycle, so see what they have to say then.

hope some of you have had  this cycle and if not    for us all next cycle


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

Just checking in quickly,

CU - you are so good with the personals   , my folly was 17.5mm, so was happy with that, only thing is I'm not sure I ov'd because I didn't get the pain I usually do but I am staying positive and thinking the acupuncture is really clearing my tubes like the woman said it would    . Back at the clinic on wed (cd22) to get a scan & blood test to confirm ov'd.  Hope your pain goes away soon  

Guider - cheers for the babydust and sorry to hear about AF - hope you get lucky this cycle  

Hi Serenfach  

J9   am thinking about you  

Bellini - Rome sounds fab good to hear you had a fab time

Hi Bella  

Hi Specialmum, Flossyfly  

Quite busy at the moment so not posting much, off down to London tomorrow with work and won't be able to post   , have worked out how to read on my phone though but its hard going as only has a tiny screen.

Lets have some more babydust then, seems ages since we had a bfp on here.


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies how are we all

What a lovely day its been here in sunny basildon  for a change 

Jenny your follie was a good size hun and your lining was fab so lets   and keep   A 

Guider hi hun, have you tested yet i see you say your temp is on its way down  Lets   its just a lil blip!  

Bella hey  hun, How are you  

Sf: Hey hun not long to go til testing hope your keeping   and i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and   

Cu ello my essex buddy how you doingNot to long to go til testing? you feeling ok Nice day today was in it  that cheers me up 

Bellini im very sorry that your AF come and that you only had a 9day lutal, i would remend you seek help in regards to the lutal stage your right as i have a lutal stage of between 10-14days mainly 10 and 11days and been told 10 days is just acceptable and anything less might need help, but every clinic is different hun as i say ask them!   Glad you had a nice time in rome though 

J9 hows you Hows the chart and temp coming along? How you feeling??

Specialmum hi  dont think we spoken before! x

FF hi, Nice to hear from you again! hope your well x  

Hi to all thats reading or looking in, misty, bubs, tk, rees, cat, pod, harm, and anyone else i missed! x x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello lovely ladies

just want to pop in and say hello and wish you all the luck in the world  

much love

Fire Opal


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Just popping in quickly really.  I noticed a few of you have asked how things are going.  Temps are quite low really but this cycle has been a funny one. I just want to get onto round 4 now.  I'm full of cold at the moment.  Haven't had a cold in the last year I don't think.  I'm sorry I can't post much at the moment.  There is a real lot going on at work and I've been doing a lot of overtime and will be doing for the next few weeks.  I'm not even going to be able to start my acupuncture until things settle.    

I do log on still on the evenings to have a nosy.

Hey FO - hello to you to.  Have you started on the ivf stuff now?   to you.

DK - hiya - Today was a nice day up north too.  How are things with you?  Are you positive this month?  Thank you so much for the message you sent me in my profile bit.  I've never had one of those before.  Really lovely.  

Jenny - Replied to your PM lovely.  As I said please let me know how things are going and safe trip to London.

Guider - I hope you are OK.  

SF!  Hello there.  You been having a funny old month again?  I'm the same as you at the moment.  Life is hectic.  

Bella  

CU Jimmy - AF pains eh?  Too early for AF though eh?   these are signs hun.

Bellini - Glad you had a good break.  Hope you are DH are OK.  Sorry to hear about your AF getting to you quicker than expected.  Hope you get the answers you are searching for,  

Hello to everybody else.  I'm really sorry if I missed anything else.

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bella 64

Jenny have a good day in London today hun. safe trip 

J9 hope you are ok? and staying  

SF not long now to testing    
Have a good day 

CU hope your pain has gone 

Hi, FO, specialmum, chrissy, TK , FF, Bell, and to everyone ive missed.


----------



## DK

Me you missed me AGAIN LOL!

Good morning ladies, how are we all today?x


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Everyone
Another new day  

I just finished month 4's clomid tablets so got everything crossed this month again  

Hi Bella64 - yes i feeling lot better now trying to be positive again emotions are everywhere 
at times   
Hope you are keeping well and things ok with you

Hi DK - good afternoon hope things ok with you

J9 - take care dont work too hard you must relax too

Fireopal - thanks for your kind wishes to us all

Jennyw - hope london ok and you not working too hard 

Guider - good luck on the clomid i just finished month 4's

serenfach - hope you ok heres to lots of positive    thinking and some BFP

Hi bellini - glad you had good time in rome hope things ok with you 

Hi Clomiduser - take care keep  

Hi Specialmum - hope things ok

Hi Flossfly - hi hope things ok with you too

Take care
And Hi to anyone else i have missed 
love 
chrissy


----------



## bella 64

DK oops forgot you, not done on purpose, hope your ok.

Hey chrissy good to hear you feeling lil better 
Good luck for this month 

Im ok, just trying to stay     which some days are harder than others.


----------



## sarah30

Hi Hunni's

I am home, and absolutely exhausted !!!

I am not taking climid this month as going away for a drunken weekend at end of March so didn't wanna risk pregnancy !!

Will read back and catch up over next few days !

Sarah xx


----------



## Shellebell

sarah30 said:


> didn't wanna risk pregnancy !!


You know what will happen now don't you


----------



## sarah30

Shellebell - yep murphy's law is I will do it all by myself this month


----------



## serenfach

Ooooh, I'll just pencil in that BFP for you right now then, Sar!? 

Hope everyone had a good day!?  I hit 10st today    Had the girls in work moaning at me because they think I am still thin and shouldn't moan about a 'little excess weight'. Hmm.. thing is, if I were 15 stone and over just 3 months, jumped to 16 and a half.. I would still moan.. it makes no difference the weight you rise from imo.  Fact is, ALL of my clothes are tight on me and my trousers/skirts are giving me a bad tummy from digging into my bloated, fat tummy every day. DH reckons it's 'good practise' to get used to the extra weight for when beanie comes, bless him Xx  

Any news from anyone?  

Hiya Jenny.. DK.. Chrissy.. Bella.. CU.. and everyone else   

 and  to all!


----------



## FlossyFly

serenfach said:


> Fact is, ALL of my clothes are tight on me and my trousers/skirts are giving me a bad tummy from digging into my bloated, fat tummy every day


Elasticated waists or dresses will solve that lol


----------



## bunny73

Hey girlies. 
Sorry havent been on for while, not been feeling very well and been in a bad mood recently!! But im bit happier now. 
How is everyone?! Any gossip?!
Who is due to test soon?!
We need some good positive news on here!!
Sending you all   and  ..
Stay   and .
Bunny xxx


----------



## DK

Good Morning ladies how are we all this am

Any news?

Well me AGAIN its a     tested yesterday but didnt want to say as i was lil upset   then wake up this am to a pool of blood i no she was due to no temp drops so though maybe a few more days! But no she caught me out this morning       

Choices to make now if i ring up and get my scan and i carry on on the dreaded clomid or if i give it a rest! x x 

Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies how are we all today
dk...sorry af got you hun     i think shes on her way to me aswell....well i just no she is...    wot you going to do now thenwas you going to have a break or ask to try something else  did you ask gemma bout letrozole


----------



## DK

Hey CU yh bit of a bummer but sort of knew it anyway from the start 
I tried ringing gemma up as i needed to speak with her about something and she is off til the 17th! So i ring up for my follie scan and they are not doing any scans this month as gemma is off and mr halloob off til end of the month to  so no scans in march  So not sure now if not to take it and have month off like we said or to take it and prey its working? maybe look into having private scan? not sure! What u think?x


----------



## JW3

warning - quick me post coming up,

Just been for appt but now at work so not much time to post.

Well at the clinic today it seems it is my last month on clomid because there is something funny going on with my womb lining.  I now have to take 1 month off anyway because of my hols and then I am starting menopur injections.  Although my womb lining had been 10 on cd14 it is now 5.1?

I think I'll probably have a rant on the offload board later, for 2 reasons.  1st I feel so hopeless against pcos, I'm already really healthy how can I do anything to make it improve?  2nd how do I make the following decision - we are at the top of the IVF list, do we try Menopur and if so how long before IVF  (the clinic said maybe 2-3 months menopur but could do up to 12 but is our decision)  What about the effect on the rest of my life?

It seems maybe that if I was in another part of the country I would maybe not get menopur because its only because my clinic has the facilities to keep monitoring.

Was feeling so positive this month and now    

Back later after work probably,

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi girls!

Sorry DK and Jenny. Sending you  

***tmi alert***

I am having the WORST AF ever.  It's been 3 days of really heavy and lots of small clots.  This morning I stood up and it literally poured out of me.

Do you think it's this heavy because of the short luteal phase this month?

Do you think I should ring my doctor or is this normal on clomid (last 2 months were much more "normal")?

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## clomid user

hi dk...i knew haloob was off but didnt no gemma was     they make you laugh why carnt the other doctor do the scans then i dont no wot to say to you....maybe you should have a month off and that should sort the lineing out for next month. 

bellini...i had that trouble aswell when on clomid...i think most people do...hope your ok tho hun

gotta dash as df wants laptop but will be back in a mo


----------



## FairyDust2012

Sorry girls having a horrid day, got results of day 21 result and its an awful 0.4!!!  I just feel so down and lost....a real emptyness!

xx


----------



## JW3

Oh no seems like there are a few of us having a hard time at the moment

Specialmum -   sorry to hear about your results

Bellini - hoep that nasty AF gets better soon  

Hi CU  

DK - rubbish news about the scans  

Well I am having a good laugh now about having to inject myself with someone elses urine - the things we will do to get pregnant eh

Best wishes to everyone else, lets have some more positive news/thinking   

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bella 64

girls

Jenny i used Menopur last year, for 5 cycles, along with pregnal. good luck  

Special mum sorry you got bad result  i got one that low. But you see it will jump up another month 

Bell hope AF gets better for you 

Dk sorry  got you, try and stay  its such a 
[DIDNT FORGET YOU]

SF hope your ok? and keeping the PMA 

Bunny  hope you feel lil better

Hello TK, FF, Chrissy,CU, and everyone else i forgot!


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Everyone,
Just a quickie - Specialmum, was your CD21 prog test 7 dpo?  I ovulate on around day 16-18, so sometimes my prog levels are excellent and other times they tell me I didn't ov    In the end, I coupled OPK's with temping and checking CM and then went for blood tests 7dpo and got good numbers every time.

PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Poddy    sorry to read that you over stimmed, thinking about you and praying you get better news soon


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Blimey, what a bad time everyone is having.  

I'll have post a proper message later on when I get home.

I think AF has started for me today as TMI but this afternoon I got this weird sticky brown bleed.  Not in full flow yet.  I must have miscalculated when I ovulated I think.  What a funny old month!


----------



## JW3

J9 - hoping it is an implantation bleed for you     

Come on where are those BFPs?


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello again

Hey Jenny - I'll reply to your PM later .  

Cannot be implantation bleed I'm afraid.  My boobs stopped hurting days ago and my temp has dropped below the cover line.  How I wish though.  

I feel like death warmed so up I'm off home! I'm past caring.  No-one else is here and my  head is pounding.

Catch you all later after.

J9
x


----------



## sarah30

*PoDdy* - o know you don't know me but I just wanted to say... with my first cycle of IVF I over stimmed and they went ahead and put the embies back. I became very ill when the embryo's implanted as the rising HCG levels make OHSS worse !!. I was pg with twins so was even worse than that, unfortunately I m/c andI really am still not sure how much the OHSS impacted on that. I just wanted to say that going ahead with freezing and doing FET in a couple of months is so the right thing to do


----------



## serenfach

I swear what I write here is invisible to some   

Hey Bella  Yep, definitely keeping the PMA where I am, babe!   The more 'down' ya get, the more it affects me physically, so I don't have a choice but to stay tip top 

J9.. yeah, same as me sweetheart - a funny old month, indeed!  

Bad news about af, DK.. but as you say, you were prepared for it. It still hurts though, I know    Up on and on, kiddo! Up and on!


----------



## sarah30

SF - you not invisible hun


----------



## serenfach

lol Sarah.. with the size of my big fat bloated tum, I shouldn't think I would be!


----------



## serenfach

Floss.. hey chicken, how are you?   lol at the elastic waistbands.. if only.. can't trust my hubby or my friend in work, the sods. Them skirts'd be round my ankles before I could say boobahbing!


----------



## sarah30

SF - I am so bored tonight .. nothing on telly, DH playing on computer and generally bored bored bored lol


----------



## serenfach

You could always have a game of poker, Sar?? 

I'm cream crackered - and staaaaarving, now. I have a yummy low fat shake to look forward to. Oh joy  lol 

How was your trip??


----------



## sarah30

Yes it was fab ta .. hard work cos of all the conference days we had to attend and the jet lag, but recommend DC as a city to visit most definately11


----------



## guider

started on my 2nd cycle of clomid today,
popped to tesco on way home as was low on tampons, must be having a mad moment as since on clomid need higher absorbancy ones, only to get home and when DH unpacked shopping and even put them away for me, he asked why I had bought another box of regular size, looks like I'm going back again tomorrow to try and get the ones I am running out of 

Bunny73, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better  

DK sorry to hear about the  let us know whether you decide to have another month of clomid or take a break, I’ve taken the 1st tablet of my 2nd cycle today.

JennyW hope you managed to get plenty of work done! Sorry to hear that thinks aren’t going too well. It seems we have to spend too much time trying to make life changing decisions during all this, good luck with whatever you decide.

Bell sorry I can’t be much help, all I know what that last month (my first month on clomid) my AF was much heavier than normal. This month it seemed to get heavier quicker but seems to have slowed right down very early.

Special mum   do you know what the next step is? Will you be increasing dose or something different?

J9 hope you are feeling better now you have got home.

   that we all have a more positive day tomorrow.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Well, I've been asleep most of the night.  Still feel rubbish mind.  

DK - Oh I am sorry to hear that AF got you.  Hope you are OK.  I know it is hard.   

SF - Hope you are working less  hours and getting more rest nowadays.  Are you on the cambridge diet then?  I started the F2 fibre diet this week and did really well on day one and two but today I've hardly eaten a thing so I need to get back on in a few days when I'm better.  Good luck with the diet. 

Hey Guider - Good luck with round 2 hun.  Fingers crossed for you this month you crazy tampon buyer.      Funny how clomid affects us so differently.  

Hey Sarah - Glad you had a good trip.  Life is always more boring when you've been away.  

Pod - I'm so sorry to hear about your ivf cycle.  

Ladies, if you get a light bleed, do you still class that as cd1?  I am fully expecting AF to hit me tomorrow and I'm not sure whether or not to start my clomid then or the day after.

I'm really sorry I have not mentioned everyone.  I really need to go to bed as my eyes are stinging.  

Looks like everyone needs a big   at the moment.

Night everyone.

xxxxx


----------



## guider

J9 sorry to hear you're still feeling rubbish , hoe you are feeling better soon

can't help with the when to start clomid question as this is something that confuses me as well.
I know that day one is first day of full bleed and not spotting, but like you said if the flow is very light then where does this fall?

seems I spend half my life confused at the moment and the other half not knowing what is going on  

hope we all start having a better day today


----------



## Bellini

Morning ladies

As I understand it your day 1 should be the first day of full bleeding (rather than spotting), but on clomid my consultant said count day 1 as any sign of bleeding/spotting.

I don't think it's an exact science!

I am feeling much better today.  After having horrendous AF yesterday, it stopped dead around 7pm and since then all I've got is spotting thank God.

This does mean that I need to get BDing soon.  Unfortunately hubs is having other ideas.  I think the death of his dad has started to hit him good and proper and he's really gone into himself drinking and chain smoking so I am going to try my best but I think it's going to be a miracle this month.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Thanks ladies.  I've decided that I'm going to class yesterday as day 1 and today I'll start my 100mg of clomid!  It is all so confusing but I did bleed very lightly yesterday evening so in my book that is AF.  Is it weird of me to be excited about upping my dose?  

Guider - Hello, how you doing today?  Ooh, we are cycle buddies almost.

Bellini - Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about DH.  I hope his bender does not last long.  It must be so hard for you both. Glad your AF has eased off.  

Yep, I also hope everyone is having a better day than yesterday.  

J9
x


----------



## bella 64

Afternoon All

Hope your having a good day.  Not much happening with me, coming up to ov and plenty of BMS 
Just  i get good results next week.


Sending you


----------



## guider

J9 - I've never had a cycle buddy before, 

so many small things to excite and amuse me?


----------



## serenfach

Bellini.. I was told to class my first full flow day as CD1.. clinics/docs seem to make this up as they go along methinks! Mind you, it would make sense.. many women spot around the time of af when they are preg, so perhaps it's more a 'just to be safe' thing??

Good luck this cycle, J9   RE diet question: No babe, I'm not on any particular diet. I'm eating 1000 cals a day and no more. It's not all that difficult to stick to and it comes off a little quicker than an average bog standard diet. I'm making sure I get my 5 a day, so I'm not denying myself anything healthy  1 sugar in decaff, as opoosed to 2 [in what used to be full caff] 'Nimble' bread [as opposed to normal white bread, which is 92 cals per slice! Couldn't believe my eyes when I read that.. but even worse, most brown breads are just as bad] No crisps, biscuits, pastries etc. I truly am a bona fide chocaholic, so there is no way I can cut that out completely.. got myself some Slimfast Peanut bars - very nice and only 99 cals each  Lots of salad, fish, fat free yoghurts, white meat, peppers, seeds etc.. all good 

Bella.. lots of  coming up for you, girly.. go get him, tiger! 

Jenny.. Floss.. [sorry, can't recall if anyone else here as PCO/S] .. I read a fascinating article in New Scientist, with regards. Apparently, they've concluded through several studies that PCOS in older women [older than 25] actually increases chances of pregnancy, due to the amount of follies.. and together to the age factor, the follies don't die off so quickly and get to mature enough to release the eggies. Some positive news for PCOS sufferers, that's for sure! 

Quick Q: Anyone have any cravings whilst on Clomid?? I have an insatiable urge for popcorn last few days.. 

I test on Saturday.. wish me luck!   No sign of af, my temp is still good and I'm feeling tip top!  

 to everyone I haven't mentioned Xx


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Girls,

I haven't been on for a while I know . .work etc . . . yawn.
Hello to the newbies, well you're not so new now actually.  

Serenfach - interesting news re PCOS, how are you hunny? Good luck for testing.

Bella - good luck with your BMS ing  

Bellini - I know each clinic differs but I was told that if your AF arrives after midday then day 1 will be the next day. (day 1 starts on a full day of AF) if that makes sense. Like I say different clinics say diffrent things.

Hello to DK, Floss, Jenny, J9, Sarah, CU, Poddy, Chrissy, TK, Bubs and everyone else . .sorry too many for my feeble memory to remember 

Well I have some news.
Yesterday (day 26) I had AF pains and . . . .tmi  . . . . .a thickish brown discharge. I assumed it was day one so I did a preg test just to make sure before starting next round of Clomid and there was a faint second line. It was 5am so I thought I was seeing things. Anyway, the bleeding/discharge and cramps was on and off during the day so this morning I did a digital test and it said 'pregnant'. I nearly fell off the toilet!

It hasn't sunk in yet but yep it's a    

I rang the hosp today as I really do have bad cramps and still some spotting and they have said all I can do is take it easy and re test in one week. I'm trying not to get my hopes up just yet as i'm really concerned that it may be more than implantation bleeding/pains but i'm crossing finger/toes and everything else just in case! 


Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Yayyyyyyyy - I am the first.

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LOVELY LETTSY!

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Woweeeeeeeeeeee!!  Boy am I glad to see you back on here and with good news too - yippee!

        

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah30

Lettsy -  Fab news hun .... evertime I have been pg I have had bad period cramps at the start, especially when pg with twins !!!! I am so  so pleased for you ((hugs))


----------



## Fire Opal

Lettsy thats fab news, so happy for you  

love to all my old clomid chums

Fire opal x


----------



## serenfach

Aah, Lettsy.. well done, you!    I can almost see your smiles through your words, babe  

Great news.. I'll keep everything crossed for you, too


----------



## guider

Sf - good luck with the testing on Saturday will be  and sending you loads of 

Lettsy 
[fly]*congratulations congratulations congratulations  *  [/fly] 
on the  hope that the pains easy up and that everything is going ok for you


----------



## JW3

Wow Lettsy that is fabulous news       

So pleased for you and hope the next 9 months are fabulous for you   


So who is going to be next then?

Serenfach - thanks for the info on PCOS - I am trying to find out all I can.    Will take a look at that article & will let you know how I get on with the menopur in April

J9, Guider - good luck for this cycle


----------



## DK

Hey ladies good morning!

Sorry i have not posted much last few days, been trying to make a few choices! 

Lettsy wow Hun huge congrats!                     YAY! x x

 to everyone! x

How is everyone? x


----------



## JW3

SF - did you notice the info about this free lecture on PCOS? Pity I can't go and its in London as well so a bit far to go.

http://www.rcog.org.uk/events/living-pcos-rcog-consumers-forum-public-lecture

/links


----------



## bella 64

Lettsy thats wonderful news.
Hope you have a good 9 mths.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Lettsy,
Stick vibes sweety!  Put your feet up and rest, i think it is important that you feel you have done everything you can, so get a few DVD's together and snuggle up on the sofa  

I love it when someone gets a BFP    makes it all feel worthwhile 

 to all.

PoD
P.S. DK, what choices have you been making


----------



## *nicnic2311*

hey every1 sorry ive not been on for a while


well ive started my 2nd lot of clomid 2 day now on 100mg a day 

didnt work last time only had 1 folicle and it only measured in at 6mm  
im really struggling to stay posotive about it tho i just think its not going 2 work ive got a horrible headache which has come on about an hour ago last month i suffered with bad headaches and some pretty crapy mood swings (which my poor hubbie took the brunt of  )

anyways hope evry1s doin ok


----------



## knikki

Dear all,

Just a quickie to say hello.  Hope you are all ok.

Lettsy - massive congrats!

Fo - how exciting!  not long to go until you start...

Pods - sorry to hear you overstimmed, but hopefully you've got some good snowbabies waiting to come home.

DK, Jenny, Serenfach, TK, Sarah and anyone else I have missed, hope you are ok.  

N x


----------



## JW3

Nicnic - good luck - lots of girls on here have had more luck with the 100mg so praying it works for you      I know when I frst started I had a few months where things didn't go right and then sometimes your body surprises you and works ok.  Drinking lots of water has made a massive difference to me - oops must go get another herbal tea now.  Positive thinking for you hun    

Hi Knikki  - good to hear from you, hope its all going well   .


----------



## knikki

Hi jenny,

I think everything is going well so far.  Still keeping my fingers crossed though!

N x


----------



## JW3

Sounds like everything is going fab - is so lovely to hear about success stories


----------



## chrissy19

Good Afternoon everyone

Lettsy - Congratulations well done       BFP we need some of those 

Everyone else 
hope you all ok 
Have a good weekend
I off for my accupuncture tomorrow morning my hour of chilling out 

take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## clomid user

evening ladies...
congrats lettsey                    i do love a bfp it makes me soooooo happy...i just think to myself there is hope for us allllllllllllll.xxxx

well how is everyone
dk...wot did you decide

well im thinking i might scrap iui and just go for ivf as the sucesse rates are much higher....not sure tho as i feel scared....but would love twins


----------



## trixxi

hello ladies!!

Finally got my clomid prescribed 
So i will officially join this crazy gang!! 

Hope everyones doing ok
T x


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Knikki 

Jenny.. yep, I'll take a look at that link.. thanks Xx

Guider.. thanks for the good luck! 

I have a Q or 2, if anyone has a moment to answer..  I'm 15dpo. No sign of af yet. I was going to test today, but I'm going to wait until tomorrow or even Monday. Nowadays, it's much less heartache to wait for af to be honest, as I have seen that lonely one line on a test strip THAT many times  Plus, my temp has gone up, which has confused the bebuggery out of me.  

So anyway.. does anyone have ov symps at af time? My chin has erupted in painful spots and I'm clumsy, tired, tearful and restless - all typical ov symps. I don't understand?? I know I ov'd weeks ago, so..??  
Do things change for you month on month? I'm wondering if it's all just 'how it it goes' and maybe I'm over analyzing..

Anyhoo, hope everyone has a good weekend.. wherever you are!


----------



## JW3

SF - good luck for testing     

Hi Trixxi - when do you take your first clomid then?


----------



## guider

clomid user said:


> congrats lettsey                   i do love a bfp it makes me soooooo happy...i just think to myself there is hope for us allllllllllllll.xxxx


I work somewhere that we give out the morning after pill to school girls, and see a lot of pregnant people who wouldn't have choosen to be if they could have helped it, we do also get those who it was all planned and they are very happy.
but it had started to get to the stage when I was hearing someone was pregnant, I knew how to make all the right sounds - congrats etc, but I was just feeling annoyed that they had got pregnant by accident and didn't really want the baby. It was even making it hard when people who had planned their pregnancies told me.

yesterday I saw my first  on this thread since I have been activitly taking part in it.
in the morning I said my congratulations in a rush as I ran out the door to work (nothing new, always a rush!)
by the time I got out the door and into the car I had a warm fuzzy feeling.

It feels so good to hear one of us getting somewhere and seeing that ^BDP^

Thank You so much all of you on here for reminding me what it is all about and giving me that warm fuzzy feeling I was starting to feel I had lost


----------



## trixxi

hi jenny,  
Just have to wait for af, will be a while yet as my cycle varies from 28 day to 48 day.  I am hoping the clomid will help regulate me a bit, then at least i will have a clue as to when im ovulating!

Guider wanted to say Hi and stay   

T x


----------



## serenfach

Anyone? 

[Thanks for the good luck, Jen]


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya SF

hope ya doing ok,   for a BFP for you, i'd say if ya temp goes up tmw its a v good sign,
sadly i have to say that i have gone up to 21 dpo and had loads of pg signs but lets hope ya utd

It may sound strange but i miss being on clomid a bit just cause we all had the same feelings, feeling a bit in no mans land at the mo and to top it all off i'm getting strong ov pain on my right side and dh is away on a stag do    we had bms on thurs am but he went about on fri so unless his little men and clunge on in there looks like no chance now before ivf, ho hum bad timing

any way, hope ya all doing ok on satan's smarties (clomid) and wish you all the luck in the world  

Much love 

Fo


----------



## trixxi

hey SF
I have lots of symptoms at different times, I now try not to look into it too much as it just messes with my head!! 
I'm a simplton at heart!!

Thought you could do with a   and some    
                                                                          
                                                                      vibes to cheer u up
                      
        T xx


----------



## serenfach

I'm useless  I must have missed loads of posts along the way, somewhere.. had no idea you were going for IVF so soon, FO. Good luck to you, babe.. Ill be thinking of you 

Trixxi  Thanks for the hugs. God knows I could do with them today.. I'm feeling pathetic.. really down in the dumps and playing a waiting game with re to af is horrible. I just wish the old cow would turn up and get on with it  However, if my temp is still up tomorrow, I'll test and who knows.. I may have my very first BFP   That seems like such a 'miracle' to me right now, it just feels a million miles away from reality. I don't think I would believe it if it happened. 
As for se, yeah me too.. all sorts of strange se at all times of the month. My boobs being heavy/sore, very very tearful and the eruption of zits on my chin are classic ov symps for me [except maybe for the heavy boobs] as opposed to af symps which sees me moody [bad moods] cramping in both my tummy and back and sleeping loads.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh I could screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam  This just isn't me. Sure, I have 'of' days on this drug [even without it, around af time I have off days] but this is ridiculous. I think I'll go flush my diet down the pan and start my way through the giant Galaxy I have hidden in our bookcase..

Sorry for the negative post. Like I said, this just isn't like me. I know my  is still with me, but where the hell it's gone today, I just don't know 

Ok.. me me me post over. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## guider

I did days 2-6, I had assumed everyone did the same, seems I'm always learning new things!

good luck when you start


----------



## serenfach

Well it's a BFN. Having af cramps etc now, but I was yesterday.. she's still not shown up though  My temp hasn't dropped the way it did previously [still above coverline] so when the old witch will show is anyone's guess 

If still no show tomorrow, I think I'll go to the docs.

Hope everyone here is ok


----------



## JW3

SF -     

Hi Trixxi - hope that the clomid makes your cycle more regular then    , worked very well for me & now ovulate day 14,15 every time, whereas before was all over the place

Hi Guider  

Hi FO - missing the horrible clomid SE surely not?  

Hi everyone else out there,

Misty - how are you doing?

Hi Poddy, DK, J&WM, J9, CU, TK, Knikki, Lettsy, Chrissy, Nicnic, Bella - I know I'll have forgotton someone - sorry

Being us some more BFPs please      

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## FlossyFly

SF   there is still hope. 

My chart hasn't even shown ov yet!  

Congrats to Lettsy  

Stay   everyone


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

How is everyone, sorry i haven't posted for a while but I have been so so busy in the chat room as been made a chat room host. Some of you guys should come in, would anyone be interested in a Clomid Girls get together one night, I could host it 

Take Care all

sarah x


----------



## bella 64

SF- Good luck testing tomorrow   

FO hope everything goes well with IVF 

Jenny How are you, hope your staying  

Trixxi Hope clomid is good to you    

DK, J9, Chrissy, Poddy, FF, Misty ,Tk [hope you both are ok] Lessty. and everyone reading.

Come on lets have some BFP BFP BFP BFP


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Bella 

I had a little pink in my cm earlier [lots of cm at the moment.. not normally this much!] but nothing since  and someting really wierd.. my left leg is aching like hell. No idea why.

I have a lot of pain now, which isn't unusual, but this type of pain normally comes with full flow af. So I;m still lost as to what on earth is going on and if I cry anymore [don't know why I keep crying] I won't have any tears left! 

I just don't know how my DH has put up with all this so well this weekend, bless him 

Did you get lots of bms done, Bella??


----------



## bella 64

Hey SF

Getting plenty of    
Got one in this morning before DD woke up 

The last week or so i have felt so tired, and drained not to sure why.
Had the hump all day yesterday, your right our poor DH do take a lot of [email protected]

Feeling a lil better today,just had a long hot soak in the tub.

Hang in there SF,it could still be good news.


----------



## Shellebell

Sarah ~ Congrats on the new status  I have tried to do a Clomid girls chat but no-one turned up  
SF ~ Huge  


Loads and Loads of   to all for those BFP's 

As for me, had the end of my Clomid and this was 1st month clomid free. CD 24 today of usual av 33 day cycle and I have spotting  Oooo the joys of this crazy drug, even when you don't take it  

xxx


----------



## sarah30

Shellebell - How very frustrating lol and ty am a bit phased by it all at the moment !!


----------



## Shellebell

You will be fine hun   just think it's like what you do normally but you get to see the other side


----------



## sarah30

LOL I will do !!!!


----------



## guider

Sf sorry to hear about the  sometimes don't you just hate waiting for AF to show, when you know it is out there somewhere, although there may still be hope for a 
Hope your feeling more  sending loads of 

FF - your chart look as confusing as mine used to, looks like you normally have a long cycle, do you normally ovulate regularly? I've been known to forget to do this little ovulating thing, might explain the 

Sarah - would love a clomid girls get together in the chat room, but don't hold your breath that I would make it as things seem to be so hectic, and I am already starting to think about skipping April and moving straight to May from the looks of my calendar.

Bella - hope you're enjoying the 

Shellebell - hope your cycle starts to work itself out again, the one positive to me about being on clomid is that maybe I'll know what my cycle is doing as it has always been random

hope everyone out there has had a great weekend, DH thinks he is coming down with a cold, must be nice to him all week in preparation for  next weekend

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry i not been on in few days!

How is everyone?

SF sorry to hear of your  hun i hope in a few days it will change for you!    i can fill it     

Sarah congrats on the promo lol, your'l be a good chat host! How are you? 

Guider, shelle, jenny, FF, Fo, bella, bellini, trix, Chrissy, CU, And everyone else  ^WAVE^ 

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

SF - Sorry to hear about the bfn. Hope AF stays away for you.  

DK - Hope you are OK.  Hey guess what, we are cycle buddies to the day as I am on cd 5 also - yay!

Guider - Oh no, hope it isn't man flu.  Fuel him with hot curries, hot lemon drinks and medicine!  You need that man back on top form by next weekend.  

Shelle - Hope you aren't having a bonkers cycle and that the spotting is a good sign.   

Bella -   you have got the BMS in  .  Glad you are feeling better.  

Sarah - Hope the chat room stuff is going good.  

Flossy Fly - Oh no re your chart.  Hope things pick up for you soon.  

Jenny - I'm so jealous of you going away this week.  Hope you have a great time and a natural bfp of course.    Also hope you had a good time on Friday night.  

Misty - you lurking?  Saw your scan went well.  Great news.  Take it easy girlie.  

I'm on day 4 of my 100mg.  So far not bad.  The crazy dreams have started though.  Last nights one was something about going to the moon and unleashing an ancient demon which could potentially swoop down on the earth and cause mayhem and I felt guilty about it. The next minute I was a guest on that programme, come dine with me at this gay mans massive scary house with bats swooping everywhere. Don't worry though it actually was quite a creative and exciting dream.    
My cold has gone now but still have lots of work to do.  
Oh yeah!  I begin my acupunture on March 19th which should  be around ovulation at a clinic right near my house and she is Zita West trained! Yay!

Have a good week ahead girls.

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Eek!  I've been caught lurking again  
J9 - I just had to swoop in when I read your post... those dreams sound fabulous, I love batty bats, but most of all... WOW, acupuncture with Zita West trained person, that is just brilliant!!!!!!
Love and     to everybody, especially SF for tomorrow


----------



## strawberryjam

Misty   fab news about your scan still sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## FlossyFly

Guider - I didn't ov till day 33 last cycle so there is time yet. I am going to assume that this is what I do cause my cycle are nearly always 6 weeks or there abouts anyway. Just feels like I wait ages for ov and by time mine has come everyone else is on anpther cycle   Oh well nothing in my life is straight forward lol.


----------



## JamesBrown

HA!  Misty I knew you were there stalking us all.  Hope you are well.    

Hey RJ - How are things with you?  

J9
x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi I am ok fed up first month of clomid since m/c and I haven't ovulated at all so am hacked off with it all at the moment.


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls
Hows things??
I had my accupuncture yesterday was lovely felt all relaxed then my DH took me for a run out and some  lunch in Richmond was a pleasant afternoon.

I have just finished month 4 100mg of clomid on day 10 today so everything crossed this month i want a BFP 

Hi Raspberryjam - keep positive have a good week 

Hi J9 - hope you ok good luck with your accupuncture i love it it is so relaxing just hope it gonna work for us both BFP this month 

Hi Bella64 - i have had lots of tired and drained days these clomid tablets do us no favours that way just hope they work for us, yes our poor darling men do take some stick but its all got to be worth it in the end have a good week x

Hi DK, Guider, flossfly, mistyw, sarah30, shellebell, serenfach, trixxi, jennyw, fireopal

Take care
Have a good week come on girls lets get some BFP this month !!!     
Love
chrissy
xx


----------



## JW3

RJ -      hope you feel cheerier soon  

J9 - hope the acupuncture goes well  

Chrissy - good luck for this month    

Hi Flossyfly


----------



## serenfach

Hiya girls. In too much pain and too tearful to read back, sorry.. hope everyone is doing ok 

I'm done with the Clomid by the looks of things. I'm going to try the doc one more time later, to see if they can prescribe me some more pills for March/April, but it's unlikely. I had decided to not try again with the Clomid, as IVF due in June.. and I've had a barmy time on Clomid  But without it, or something similar, I feel like we're taking a step backwards - and after almost 6 years ttc, it's not a good feeling 

This af is bizzare. Started having pains on Saturday and was convinced flow had started, but nothing happened until last night and even then, it was so so light - not normal for me at all. This morning [tmi sorry] I've had 2 clots and the pain is immense. I have zits all over my chin, veiny and heavy boobs, I'm ridiculously tearful/weepy and I could eat for my country. All strange things for me at af time [apart from the emotional part, maybe]

Anyways, I'll pop in to see how you all are. I may even have some more Clomid, who knows..??

L Xx


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls 

SF- hope you have got good news for us   

DK- hun hope you had a good weekend.

Jenny- not long now and your be off on your hols, how nice that will be for the both of you. 

Chrissy- your DH sounds lovely,wine and dining you with lunch, sounds like you had a good time.

Misty- good to hear from you hope you and lil beanie are ok 

j9-Glad your cold has gone and your a lil better.

Hello TK, FO, FF, Sarah, Bell, RJ, and all ive missed  

Lets get some BFP


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Well, no news from me. Just   ing for England!

Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## bella 64

Hey where is everyone 

Ive had a busy day.Been decorating the lounge so i have had a mega big spurge on cleaning 
Keep my mind of ttc,  so it does help.

Hope your all having a good day what ever your doing.


----------



## JW3

Bellini - good luck with this cycle then    

Bella - decorating the lounge - sounds good


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello girls.
SF - hope you feel better soon  

I have been to the hospital today and have basically been told that the clomid isn't working and that they can do nothing else for me. I have to be refered to a specialist clinic to start IVF procedure but I have to lose over 3 stone to get my BMI to 30 or less. I have 2 more cycles of clomid that I can take if I want so I have decided I might as well and my GP will be getting a letter to get me help with weight loss. OH well, going to dig out my navy knickers and my swimming cap then pump up my bike tyres before I chuck every scrap of delicious food out of the house.......


----------



## serenfach

Floss   thanks for your post, sweetheart.. not good to hear your news, so a  for you, too. But hey.. all is not lost for either of us, really  It just means a different course of events comes next   Hope you're ok Xx 

Thanks for the PM, Bella.. I appreciate the support   I'll reply asap. Glad the spring clean took your mind off things!


----------



## Lettsy

Hi girls
Quick update from me . . 
basically for the last six days I have been having period pains and a brown discharge. Rang the doc's this am who saw me straight away and they referred me to the early pregnancy unit at my hosp. This also happens to be the same unit where I have been having my consults and Clomid treatment.

I had an external and internal exam, and I have fresh blood on my cervix although it's closed. They took bloods and I have to go back on wed. to repeat them. The doc said they can't rule out an ectopic pregnancy but can't do a scan yet as i'm only 4 and a bit weeks. 
So i'm keeping everything crossed and trying to stay calm (yeah right  )  

Floss- sorry to hear the Clomid isn't working for you, good luck with the weight loss   . . .oh and um are you going swimming in just a pair of navy knickers or are you cycling in just knickers and a swimming cap? lol  

SF -   I'm so sorry hunny. Have you got any fresh blood, the reason I ask is because I passed clots and had a lot of pain last week and still had a bfp. Thinking of you x

I'll keep you girls updated,

Much love to all and sending ya loads of baby dust

     

Sx


----------



## serenfach

Lettsy  I have everything crossed for you, sweetie.. sending you a million  and  I know it's difficult, but try to stay as calm as you possibly can Xx
[ It's definitely a bfn for me, but thanks anyway  ]


----------



## FlossyFly

Hi girls, I am ok just the dredded weight loss to do now. I am crap at dieting and exercising. I have been trying, what feels like most of my adult life, to lose weight and I got myself to a place were I accept myself and now I have to faff about with food and exercise blah blah blah. Oh and they also mentioned that the met is probably doing nothing for me either....

I hope everything is ok wih you lettsy


----------



## trixxi

Evening ladies,

My days been pretty sh*** too
Sounds like everyones having a wobble at same time just now?
I have a thought.........................
group hugs.............   
                                

Stay     


  
T xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Oh Flossy - I'm so sorry to hear about the clomid not working.  It is hard losing weight.  I've done the whole yo-yo dieting for years now and it is so hard to get into but once you do it gets easier.  I'm currently on a diet and have been naughty at work today.  Back on it again tomorrow!  Good luck with it all and I hope your specialist can offer you some other treatment soon.   

SF - Sorry to hear about the bfn and the weird AF.  I guess either you'll have to pester your GP for more clomid as much as you can or just enjoy the break for a while (which I know is hard).   

Lettsy -   all is OK with you.   

Jenny - Hiya - just about to reply to your PM.

Bellini - Nice to hear you are getting on with the BMS.  Hope DH is OK.

Chrissy - Ooh yeah!  I can't wait to start acupuncture.  You seem to love it.  Your weekend sounds fab.

Bella - Feel free to decorate my house when you are done with yours................... 

RJ -   about not ovulating.  Hope the next cycle is the one.   

Hey Trixxi - We posted the same time.  Sorry to hear of your rubbish day.  Hope tomorrow is a brighter one.  

Hello to everybody else.

J9
x


----------



## trixxi

On a more serious note, 

flossy -  ive had probs losing weight cos my thyroid is underactive and had an operation which makes it harder to lose weight so cons prescribed xenical? it has worked for me maybe doc would give you it, worth asking maybe?

J9 - thxs been really down but will be back on track 2moro my sis gone into labour 2nite, hows u?


T xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey Trixxi

I'm really well thank you and really excited about going up to 100mg clomid  .  At the boring stage of the cycle now though.  I wanna get on with it.      Work is still really busy but I feel happier there now certain people have left.  

Hope your sisters labour goes OK.  How are you feeling about it?

xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Can I re-join the Clomid board? I was lucky as I got a BFP off my 1st round of Clomid but miscarried both at 8 weeks. I have to wait 6 weeks before I can re-start Clomid but need somewhere to lurk whilst I wait to get started again. 

Come on ladies, I need some BFP's to help me feel positive about it all

Clare


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Clare - I'm sorry to hear your news.  I hope you are OK.     and of course you can join us.  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies...hope your all ok...im still about im just lurking at the mo but reading up on you all..  
clare...sending you lots of     hope your ok hun...


----------



## clomid user

ive just noticed im due af today...boy thats came around quick...its amazing i have not even thought about it this month at all  
gunna do a test in the morning...not that its worth it cos i no its a bfn...but im not to worried ttc is just a part of life these days its like the norm to me...and i no you all probley feel the same...
                                       ROLL ON NEXT LOT OF TREATMENT    

    to everyone..cu xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Has anyone just watched that programme about surrogacy?  I did and was fine until the end when I seemed to have this emotional outburst.  So so so so so so broody.   

Good luck for testing CU.


----------



## bella 64

Morning girls

CU- was thinking about you  goodluck with testing 

J9- That programe was a bit    never watched all of it.

Clare welcome sorry to hear about you m/c.

SF thanks for pm, hope you still stay around 

Jenny How are you getting on with Menopur?


DK, FO, BELL, FF, MISTY, CHRISSY, BUNNY, SPECIALMUM, hope you all ok and staying


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all today?(i have not read back only the page we on sorry)

J9 my lil cycle buddy how you feeling hun?xx

CU good luck with testing today,       for your  ...Your scan was good so fingers crossed!! x x 

Clare sorry for your news hun     

SF sorry AF got you, i was so   for you this month! I see on your ticker no more clomid?x x 

Letsy good luck with the bloods hun, i no its hard but try and relax and do nothing,            for you! Keep us posted!

Trix, Chrissy, bella, bellini, ff, Jenny, Rj, Rees, smum, bunny, TK, Kniki, And everyone else i may have missed!  hi! x x x


----------



## JW3

Hello DK  

Hi Clare - welcome, hope you get lucky this next time   

Lettsy     praying for you that your beanie sticks   

Bella - haven't started the menopur yet have to wait til I get back from my hols and then for AF so will be about 4 weeks  

Hi J9 - no didn't see that programme   , hope you get lucky with the 100mg   

Hi CU  

Flossyfly   its so difficult losing weight isn't it, as if we didn't all have enough to deal with, just keep thinking of that end goal and your baby whose going to be needing lots of healthy fruit & veg.  I can't see why the met isn't helping there seem to be loads of success stories with met.

Hi Trixxi, SF, Chrissy

Off out for the day with my sister, niece and my cousin - woohoo yes I actually have a day off work  

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies...well an update from me...its a bfn    af showed this morning and ive been soooooo horrid to df this morning...i threw the hairdryer at him and the blind   well its made me feel better   and a good old   doesnt hurt em... 
i do feel bad really but in a way i feel in a better mood  
how are we all today


----------



## DK

Good morning Jenny! Day out sounds nice where you off to? its not to bad weather here, had lil drizzal earlier but brightnening up now  x

Cu so sorry hun   that af turned up,       her! LOL for throwing things at DF, bless him!   Do you or your DF work hun Be nice to catch up seeing as we are sooooooooooo close!! Have you called up and booked your scan, youl get one as gemma will be back by then! x 

Where is everyonex x


----------



## bella 64

Hey CU thats wicked throwing the hairdryer  you must of been  
Sorry AF showed her ugly mug.

DK hope your ok


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Strangers!!!  

Gawd cant believe ive missed 10 pages  cant be a***d to read back that far so will go back to where we had a long awaited BFP!

Lettsy ~ Congrats hun  I read about the pains u've been having and i really hope everything works out for u! make sure u let us know how u get on on Weds! but for now try n keep ya feet up as much as u can, i would say relax but i know that's not going to happen so look after urself! x

SF ~ How r u stranger?! just seen ur lil ( ) post but dont know what u want feedback on so cant help  but hope someone has helped ya already  Oh and what good is hiding chocolate when on a diet if u know where it is?! I'd of eaten it by now  x Hope u've got ur positive mojo back now hun  x Oh and remember just b/c ur not taking clomid doesn't mean its out of ur system so u could still get that magical bfp  x

Trixxi ~ Welcome to the Nut house hun! im sure u'll fit right in once u start those special little magic pills or Satan's smarties as SF calls them  if u have any Q's re: ttc/clomid just fire away im sure one of us will be able to help 

Guider ~ Hope ur alright hun! I read ur post about giving the MAP to school girls and i can totally understand that it gets to u some times! i'd feel and still do feel upset when u hear about people falling pg when ''they weren't trying'' or ''don't want to baby'' but i admire u for holding urself together n helping the young ones  It sill be u soon sharing ur good news... Just believe it hun! x

FO ~ me girlie whats going on?! long time no type and ive missed so much!!! Didn't realise u start IVF so soon!  bet ya must be all excited, nervous, scared, worried, happy and all those other strange feelings we get! Make sure u let us know how u get on! Are u on the drugs already?!  Sending ya a BIG cyber  x

Sarah ~  Congrats on the new status hun and im glad u enjoyed ur lil hols! hope ur alright.

Bella ~ how r u doing hun?! glad to read ur making the most of dh ( ) tell him to make the most of it coz when u do get ur long awaited bfp.... things will soon change with ur sex drive and he'll be moaning he ain't getting none  x

DK ~ how r u?! all good i hope. Have u decided what ur gonna do yet?! x

J9 ~ Hope ur alright hun! i remember the crazy dreams on the 100mg and they only get weirder  wait till the hot flushes start lol but like i said before if it works u'll soon get over the hot flushes  so sending ya a truck load of sticky vibes & 

Oi Oi Misty Moo ~ how r u & beanie?! glad everything went well @ the scan  hope ur taking it easy & getting dh use to treating ya like a queen  x

RJ ~ how r u darlin?! Sorry to hear u haven't ov'd yet hun 

FF ~ Sorry to hear u've been told clomid isn't workin n that u've got to lose some weight especially after taking clomid which has a horrible s.e of making u gain weight  good luck with it & hopefully it wont be long before ur on the road to ivf.

Clare ~ Sorry to hear bout ur m/c hun 

CU ~ ya crazy bird have ya been keeping?! any news on the wedding front yet?! x Would say don't feel bad about throwing the hairdryer at ur df but.... U BLOOMING WELL SHOULD  Just kidding! keeps em in line i think and makes us feel better so good on ya  just don't make it a regular thing  Sorry to hear af got ya 

Jenny ~  blooming hell nearly fell off my chair when i read u had a day off! hope ur having a nice day out with ya sis! x

 PoDsY ~ hope ur alright hun  

Shelle, Chrissy, Bellini, Knik, Specialmum & everyone else ive missed...


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks for your kind words girls  

I have 3 stone to lose  

Advantages of losing weight....apart from the obvious health issues....I can get a whole new wardrobe   and if I really go for it I will be able to shop in shops never shopped in before lol

I haven't actually put weight on with the clomid, probably because it ain't working and I have actually lost a bit recently. Have been for a little walk at lunchtime today and been out on my bike this evening so thats an hour exercise today   Oh yeah i am going for it. If i lose 2 pounds a week I will reach my goal by the end of july and will be on the phone as quick as i can for my refferal. That is if I don't get pg in the meantime cause of the weight lose easing the PCOS. Either way I am on the right path.

I still have clomid to take just in case it suddenly works so will be hanging around for a couple of months at least.

Thanks again and have some of this...

                                                                                                                                             

and some of this...


----------



## bella 64

Tk good to hear from you  how are you and lil beanie.
Hope your taking things easy hun 

We are having plenty of   

Last night had a good drink [naughty i know] but sometimes you have to live on the edge


----------



## guider

Chrissy – hope you are still feeling relaxed after the acupuncture

SF sorry to hear you are having a tough time at the moment, hope things start to improve soon

Belline – enjoy the 

Bella – if you run out of things to spring clean you can come around here!

FF good luck with the weight loss, I know how difficult it can be

Lettsy – hope everything is ok, 

Clare – welcome back, just waiting again until you can get things moving 

CU – fingers crossed for a  for you


----------



## JW3

Well BFN for me this month as expected  

Well on with the next month and no drugs this month - can I stay on the thread please girls?  Well really you've got no choice because I'll still be reading and posting   .  Lets hope it all works naturally this month   

Back for personals later


----------



## sarah30

JennyW

Of course you can stay on here hun, I am not taking my clomid this month and have gatecrashed lol

Sorry it was another BFN for you    Come on girls lets get the BFPs running !!!


Sarahx


----------



## julie1973

Hello Ladies, I am hoping it is ok to join you in here ?

A bit about us... I am 35 and DP and I have been trying to conceive for 5 years without success. We had our initial appt with the fertility specialist on 8th Dec 2008, and had all the blood, HSG, follicle tracking etc.  Went for our follow up appointment on Monday just gone (9th March) and the consultant prescribed Clomid 50mg for 3 months, as it worked out appt was on Monday and I started on my first round yesterday, so far so good no nasty side effects.

Wishing you all the best of luck  

Julie x


----------



## JW3

Hi Julie - welcome course you can join us   , have you been given clomid for not ovulating or for unexplained?  Good luck then hope it works first time for you    

Its a bit quite on here where is everyone?

Hi Sarah -   yes your right we need more bfps,

Here's some extra babydust


----------



## bella 64

Im here 

Clare and welcome to the board.you will get a lot of support on here from the girls 

Hey Jenny how are you? are you on a day off, getting ready for your hols.

Been outside doing the gardening, i just find it soooooooooooo relaxing 
The weather is lovely today, puts you in good spirits.


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies hope your all ok.. 
well not much from me im on day 2 today so i will be takeing letrozole tonight hopefully for the last time....
well ive been up since 6am with df trying to get tickets for michael jackson...and i got 6 i was well chuffed it took 4 hrs to get them 

how are we all


----------



## julie1973

Hi Jenny, thankyou for the welcome.

I have been put on clomid as my consultant doesnt think I am ovulating, looking forward to the follicle tracking this time with meds to see if anything changes.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## bella 64

CU Lucky you getting tickets, i would love to see him.
How much were they? you will have a great time.
Are you ok? hope your feeling better 

Me im a bit peved off, being opk for days, seems like a lifetime  just not getting a +tve come up.CD 16 think it must have happened and gone 
Hopefully we have covered it.


----------



## JW3

Julie - good luck then with the follicle tracking, I've had loads and loads of scans now and its surprising what your body does sometimes we've been and thought it would be bad news then suddenly there's follicles there ready to ovulate, so keep positive     I didn't ovulate before at all and clomid sorted that, just need to work on getting a bfp now.

Bella -   those opks are so annoying aren't they? Mine didn't show up last month either but think I had drank to much water for it to work.  Hope it works for you this month   

CU - good news about the tickets, have fun  

Well I am staying at work a bit late because I have reflexology at 7pm and don't want to go home and come back.  Real busy until my hols now so don't know if I'll get chance to post much.  Will I be able to survive two weeks without all my lovely friends on FF?  Well maybe I will have to find an internet cafe at some point.

Good luck to all that are testing

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bella 64

Jenny, you must try and find an internet cafe  we will miss you  
You must be getting excited now, i would be knowing im going away.

We are having a couple days away in may, seems such a long way of.
Could do with a lil break, change of walls. 

Yes the opks are the pits they drive me   going to give up this month. I feel i havent ov,d this month.
oh well whatever 

sending you all


----------



## JamesBrown

No then now then - how are we all this evening?

Hey Julie and welcome.  Good luck with ttc on clomid.  An questions then please do ask.


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all today?

Cu thats good news abou getting jacko tickets no sure is my cuppa tea as i still believe he guitly but i think he is an AMAZING performer and singer so i would have to weigh up the odds lol! Hope you have a lovely time though  Where did you gt them from and how much

J9 ello ^WAVE^ my lil cycle buddy  how long are your cycles normally?are we testing on the same day to i think i am testing on the 1st april! thats great bloody april fools day! x x 

Ello jenny, chrissy, bella, bellini,tk,  julie, sarah, guider, ff and everyone i may have forgot!  x x


----------



## Lettsy

Hello everyone,

I went back to the hosp yesterday and my hcg level has risen to 511 from 278, which is ok apparently. Doctor is happy to leave me without monitoring unless my symptoms get worse. So I have a scan booked for the 23rd March.
I'm back to work on Monday, (office bound) and only a few of my colleagues know why i'm on light duties. Only problems is my (.)(.) may give the game away. They're HUGE . . . eek  
I'm starting to relax a little bit more now although I know i'm still not out of the dangerzone yet! 

Julie - Welcome to the Crazy chicks thread, Good luck with your Clomid   Are you going to be charting your temp, it's a good indicator of whether or not you've ovulated.

Jenny - sorry to hear it was a bfn for you  . Fingers crossed for au naturel! Hope you have a fab holiday!

Claire - Welcome to the thread, Wishing you loads of luck   

SF - How are you lovely lady? Have you eaten that Chocolate yet? It wouldn't last 5 minutes in my house   Chocolate is good for you as it raises your seratonin levels! Sending you some cyber positive vibes   

FF - you go girl, I know you'll do it you sound so positive which is great  

TK - me old fruitcake, how are you   wow  I can't believe how many weeks you are already. Hope you and beanie are well!

Shelle, Chrissy, Bellini, Bella, Guider, J9, DK, FO, CU, Sarah, Trixxi, Rees, RJ sending you all loads of Baby dust and praying we get some more BFP's on here!                  

Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi everyone

DK - If this cycle goes anything like the first 2 then I should ovulate on day 16 (19th March) and AF/testing should be on day 30 (April 2nd).  I really really hope I ovulate this cycle as I don't think I did on the last one.  I start my acupunture around ovualtion time  .  I am      for us this cycle.  I can't wait to get on with the BMS!  So far I am finding 100mg OK.  The only difference I have noticed is the hot flushes - oh my word!  Hope you are OK.  

Lettsy - Few - looks like things are A-OK then.  Take it easy girl.  

Hope everyone is happy and well.  

J9
x


----------



## bella 64

Lettsy Great news about lil beanie, just take things really easy hun.

J9 Hot fushes are horrid just had one, it just comes over so quick 
Hope 100mg    works out for you.

sf,cu,fo,dk,misty,tk,julie,and everyone else reading 

Me still having a bad time with opk, cd17 not sure if ihave had the surge yet.Will BMS tonight and next few days, feel like a rabbitt at the mo 
Having day progesterone taken week fri   
That will tell me either way 

Goodluck and sending you


----------



## guider

Lettsy - great to hear that things are going well for you and beanie, enjoy the light duties while you can

J9 - at least it's just hot flushes giving you bother at the moment, I had a couple of weeks of those last month, so just waiting for them to start again!

Bella - sorry to hear about your OPK, enjoy the  tonight, it gets difficult sometimes; I know what you mean about starting to feel like rabbits.

I'm currently trying to loose a bit of weight, no hugh diets as I always think if I start those then I will have to stop them at somepoint and what will happen then.

Someone was trying to convince me to use toning table earlier, 
Does anyone have any experience of these?
I know that I would be fine to use these sorts of things at the moment, but any idea where I would stand during  etc?

[fly]      [/fly]​


----------



## RoseB

Sorry to butt in ladies but I just wanted to share my story with you in case it helps. I posted here at the end of last year. 

I was on clomid as I didn't have af or ovulate. I had to take norithisterone to get an af and then take the clomid. Each time I had a blood test on day 21 which showed I didn't ovulate (at one point my progesterone was less than 1!). Then I had to take norithisterone again to get af to take the clomid again. After three cycles the doctor said there was no point and referred me for IUI.

I then got a natural af and took clomid (I had an old prescription and hadn't used it as I couldn't without an af). And I got a BFP!

My point is that the dates of my pregnancy show that I ovulated nearly 4 weeks after my af. Me and DH had previously been having BMS mostly around day 10 - 16 and therefore completely missing when I probably ovulated. That is not to say that I definitely did ovulate the previous times but if I had I would have missed it anyway as I was ovulating so much later than when I was 'supposed' to. It never would have showed up in the day 21 bloods as I hadn't even ovulated by then. I know lots of ladies chart which helps work it all out but I couldn't chart really as I didn't get an af without forcing it with norithisterone.

Anyway,   to you all. I just wanted to help and hope you don't all think I am some mad ranting lady and it makes sense.

Rx


----------



## bella 64

RoseB on your 

Im just wondering do you know what your progesterone was before you knew you were pg.

Im on 100mg clomid, and not been ov,d. Last month was 24!!
Today is cd 17 been testing on opks,   just hoping this has been a good month   

Thanks for sharing your story with us


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys 

Just thought I would nip in and say I have made a huge step today, I have made an appt with my clinic to discuss using my frozen embyo's soon. Scarey though but I though we could do that now then use the left over clomid afterwards if it don't work !!

Hope everyone is good and not getting to many stresses

Sarah x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

RoseB - Yes, thanks for sharing your story with us and congratulations!  

Sarah - Ooh, how exciting.  Hope you can go ahead with it.  

Bella - Hiya -   you have or will ovulate.  

Guider - hello - Sorry I've never used a toner table.  We went to look round a gym tonight and are thinking of joining on a monthly basis - bloomin expensive mind.    I'd recommend the F2 fibre diet.  I've been on it for almost 2 weeks now and it is going well.  It isn't that bad I promise.  It is more of a lifestyle change then a huge crash diet.

Hope everybody else is swell.

J9
x


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all??

WOO HOO its friday  pick up jack and mums photo shoot pics today  il upload them later!!

Got a little favour to ask can someone look at my chart? its looking weird! Thanks ladies!

Off to take jack to nursery be back in bit! x  x x x


----------



## serenfach

Sorry to those who have posted me messages.. I'm not around here so much nowadays. DK  .. yep, Clomid is all finished for me now. We're ttc naturally until June 

Lettsy.. hiya sweetheart  GREAT to hear everything is ok! Yeah I ate that chocolate in the end lol.. well, it HAD to be done didn't it! 

Bella.. I'm ok thanks, babe. How are you doing? 

TK..  How are you and bubs?? Hope you're ok.

Hi to Floss.. J9.. CU.. Guider.. Sarah.. Misty [yer lurker! lol] Lentil.. [hope you're ok, babe] Jenny.. Chrissy.. and all the other lovelies who I've missed


----------



## JamesBrown

I just weighed myself at home for the first time since my wedding in February 08. I am actually one stone more than I thought I was and the heaviest I have ever been in my life.  I am one stone more than I was in August when they weighed me at the hospital.  I can't believe that I have let myself go so much.  My BMI was 27 and is now 30.5!  Right, the diet now becomes hardcore and the gym is a must.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

J9


----------



## guider

SF good luck with the TTC naturally and if not june isn't far away

J9 don't be too hard on yourself, just think  and try to loose the weight steadily

hope you all have a great weekend

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Ladies

How are well all today, well I havent taken my clomid this month and its the first month I have had Ovulation picked up in my temp chart, blinking typical !!!   

What we all been up to?

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini

Good luck Sarah - sounds like the clomid's given your system a boost.

 

No news from us.  Still got lots of personal stuff going on but we're still trying our best so sorry for the lack of personals/posts.  In fact, we've had more  this month more than any other month ever - weird  

Yesterday morning I got a faint 2nd line on an OPK but today nothing and my BBT chart doesn't indicate I've missed ovulation so I'm guessing my body's holding back due to all the stress at home.

Yesterday and today I've started getting some slight tummy pains so hopefully things are finally whirring round - just hope my luteal phase this month lasts a bit longer to give my eggy a chance to implant 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls

Hope your all ok and staying   to those who will be testing soon goodluck 

Sorry i have not been on for a few days,been a lil low 
But im still here reading posts and lurking 

 sf hope all is well with you 
cu,tk, dk, guider, j9, fo, sarah, bell,ff,Jenny [hope your enjoying hols ] 
And everyone else missed


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello all, I think AF is starting today. Have decided not to take clomid this cycle, but instead to hold onto it until I have lost a bit of weight. Hopefully it will have more effect then and might even work lol.


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, Floss.. sending you some  vibes Xx

Hey Bella   .. not long 'till you test, babe. How are you feeling about this month?


----------



## guider

Sarah - I know what you mean about the ovulation, mine is definitely not something that can be relied on

Bellini - I'm trying to work out my chart at the moment, no signs of ovulation yet, so I know what you're going through, think  and try and relax

Bella - hope you're feeling better

FF - did AF show? Good luck with the weight loss, keep 

We've been spending the weekend 

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## bella 64

SF

Not been feeling   this month. Been having some really nasty s/e with this horrid clomid.

But hey ho got to keep going and everyday hoping we get some BFP soon 

How are you? are you feeling better now your not taking clomid.
Hope work has been a lil easier for you


----------



## bella 64

Hey Guider 

Sounds like you have had a good weekend, plenty of  .

Im feeling lil better thanx hun had a good weekend. 
I think its just s/e, some days i just feel cream cracked.

Hope you are staying


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

Just checking in quickly as in a hotel tonight that has internet.

J9 - good to hear the diet is working,   , you are doing real well to lose with the clomid as well  

Hi Bella - hope those nasty side effects go away soon.

Guider - good luck wit the BMS   

Hi Flossyfly - sounds like a good decision is even harder to lose weight on clomid, good luck    if you need some support we're all here.  You can do it I'm sure     I have another friend with pcos and she just lost 2stone (of 3 to lose) and got a natural BFP so it does work  

Bellini -   hope you are ok, sounds like you are coping really well with all your personal stuff, take care  

Hi SF - how are you doing?

Sarah - good luck with the FET  

Hi DK  

Rose - big congrats great news  

Hi Lettsy

Having a great holiday doing well to forget about all the worries & havign a good time, not being on clomid is probably helping tons

love
jenny
xx


----------



## guider

jenny - great to hear you are having a good hol, keep up the  and try and relax for a while

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## katiejane

HI everyone

Ive been in before  when i first started the clomid. I just wanted soem info really...

Started clomid in november it didnt work! no AF december so startd again in january when AF arrived. Im spending a fortune on ovulation tests and things, have ovulated a coupel of times and now having regular af's (well so far anyway!) but still no BFP!

What on earth do i have to do??!! Anyone that has had clomid work for them i would be interested in any advice, and anyone else who may offer some ideas

After 2 failed ivf's and then being started on clomid as a last resort im starting to think about more ivf!

Katie aka the raging hormone!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi 

KatieJane - I'm sorry to hear you haven't had any luck with ttc yet.  I wish I could help but I've never had a bfp either.  I try different things every month but don't know where I go wrong.  Good luck and I hope your consultant gives you some answers/reasons/more treatment soon but you never know, you might still get a bfp on clomid.    Sorry I can't be of any help.  JennyW and myself are both originally from Hull btw.  

Hi everybody.  

J9
x


----------



## guider

Hi KatieJane
I can't be much help either
I seem to be doing things the other way around to you, I was put on clomid while waiting to hear about funding for ICSI.
have my first appointment for this 14th April.
good luck with the clomid,  

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## bunny73

Hi everyone. 
I havent been on for a while, so hope you are all well?!  
Well i didnt ovulate agen this month!!   Doctor has said that after this round (my third) if it doesnt work he will refer me to the hospital for tests, as he cant perscribe more than 100mg without doing so! I am thinking why if i had periods before (last year and very irregular) arnt i having any now with this boost of clomid??!!! I havent had a period for nearly 5 months!! People say to me well you have only been trying for a few months, but it doesnt make it any easier to understand why your body just wont work!! I always knew I was going to need some sort of help though because of the way my periods have always been!!! Im staying positive now (even though i did have a melt down last week!!) and being able to come on here and speak to you guys and have a little moan really helps me.
Sorry for the me post, i will try and get on to do personals soon.
Sending lots of  
Love bunny xxx


----------



## guider

Hi Bunny
never apologise for the 'me posts' 
we all need them sometimes and that is why we are here for each other.
hope you are feeling better this week

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## bella 64

Girls

Jenny great to hear from you hun  have a great time and chill & relax 

Bunny hope you feel lil better now, try and stay  we are all here for you.

KatieJane hi, all i can tell you from my past experince on clomid. I was lucky and got BFP on my 5th cycle. please dont give up pm me if you need to talk.

SF how are you? hope your still keeping and getting plenty of BMS 
Miricales do happen.

Guider hey how are you? 

hello, J9..FF..BELL..DK..CU..TK [hope you and beanie are well] ..and everyone else ive missed.


----------



## guider

quick question as I have sneaked on while at work
is frequent urination usually  side effect of clomid, or am I just having a bad day, seems to be every half hour at the moment, getting a bit fed up!


----------



## Shellebell

Guider ~ I seem to get like that at the middle of my cycle, always put mine down to more BMS and feeling bloated around ovulation


----------



## guider

it's just that you start to feel daft needing to go quite so often


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been lurking a bit.  Things aren't going to well for us atm.

Lovely MIL passed away on Monday evening. So that's both parents hubby's lost in 5 weeks.  We are devastated.  Also, he's being made redundant (kick a man when he's down eh!).  Also we're on day 18 and no sign of ovulation for me.  Is is possible that the last 2 months I ovulated but not this month?  I am presuming it's stress.

Our next appointment isn't until April but I think I'm going to have to beg for another few rounds of clomid.  Given the personal circumstances I hope they will let us have it.

Sorry for the "me" post.  I just feel so tired and downhearted.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hi everyone,

Why's it so quiet on here? is everyone on holiday?

Bellini..... sending you     

well im still waiting for af so i can start first round of clomid, my doc says I have to get bloods done day 21 and day 28 (if af not here by then) is this norm?

Just a thought......... a friend told me yesterday she had probs conceiving, all bloods said she wasnt ov but it turned out she used to ov right after af (bloods were being done too early), anyone else heard of this?

T x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

Oh Bellini - I really feel for you.  How awful.     

Trixxi - Yeah it is quiet.  Yep you usually have bloods done on day 21 but you would have to have them done later I guess if you ovulated later.  Just saw your post on the off load board.  It is hard when your siblings have no troubles eh? My brother was with his girlfriend for 9 months and they got pregnant accidentably.  My nephew is the apple of everyone's eye which is great but it breaks my heart quite a lot.   

Guider - I wee a lot whilst on clomid.  I have to get up several times in the night.  This seems to have been a constant problem for me.  

Bella - Ooh, your AF pains do sound to be a promising thing.  Good luck.

Bunny - Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going well.  Hope you get some answers from your consultant.

Well I'm still waiting to ovulate.  Been having pains on the left (yet again).  Each month it has been the left when without clomid it was always the right!  No other signs yet but then I guess that is how the clomid has affected me.

What a lovely day!  Hope everyone is well.

J9
x


----------



## DK

Hey ladies sorry i have not been on in a while i have been quite poorly and jack has not been sleeping 

Think we getting back on track now! 

Bellini im so so sorry hun       Your having such a bad time atm!             for you!

J9 hey my lil cycle buddy how are are?? I did opk on mon and was neg - did an opk test yes and got + and  did  last night and this morning before work  did another opk this am and was - again so i must have hit my peek yest they say u ovulate about 36hrs later aint itso maybe sometime today?been getting alot of pains today!  fingers crossed! (  .  ) (  .  ) are feeling HUGE lol! there bloody big enough to start 

Jenny hope your having lovely time!

Hey  to sf, sarah, guider, bella, cu, tk, rees, trix, ff, shelle, bunny, misty, and anyone i may have missed!


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Thanks for all your kind words welcoming me back to the Clomid board. Its so frustrating sitting waiting to start treatment again. I don't ovulate or have AF without Clomid but have to wait another 4 weeks till I can start Provera. I already worked out that my next test date will be the end of May which is ages away!! We've booked a hol next week to recover from everything and get ready to start again.

KatieJane - I had a BFP off Clomid. Can't say if there was anything that helped. We both gave up drinking 2 weeks before I started Clomid and didn't drink throughout as we were told it has a large effect on your chances. We will give up again when I re-start Clomid in April. We were also told only to BMS every other day around ovulation and not everyday as gives better quality sperm. Couldn't tell you if any of this is true or helped our chances. I honestly think its luck of draw with Clomid

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Clare


----------



## guider

Bella - sorry to hear that you are having such a rough time at the moment, everything seems to be hitting you at the same time 
Has hubby been applying for jobs yet, I imagine it must be really difficult for him to even need to consider job hunting when he has just recently lost both parents.
Stress can always have an impact on our cycles and at the moment you must have plenty of it, so I would assume that it is probably why there is no sign of ovulation, unfortunately another reason to keep the stress levels up, when you are watching out for it arriving.
April isn't too far away (well that is what I keep telling myself as our next appointment is 14th April) good luck getting more clomid, hopefully they will be sympathetic.
Keep your chin up and remember we are here for you whenever you need to let off steam and have a moan.

Trixxi - I'm not on holiday yet but do have a few days planned this weekend, can't wait as we didn't get a proper holiday last year so even a couple of days will be wonderful.
I know of a lot of people who have said that the were  at completely the wrong time as they were ovulating a lot earlier or later, so must be possible?

J9 - when do you normally ovulate, how much longer do you have to wait, any ideas or are you like I always was a bit hit and miss?
The day would be lovelier if I wasn't at work looking out at the sunshine!

to all of you out there, try your best to get out and enjoy the sunshine while you can

[Fly]         [/Fly]


----------



## Bellini

thanks girls

  back at ya xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

you crazy clomid ladies  

its been a while, i'm still lurking about, keeping up on whats going on and waiting to she some BFP soon i hope,

Well we're waiting for af still so can start ivf nasal sprays,   
starting to get my head round it all now , did have a v low month but starting to kick myself up the  

I hope ya all doing ok and coping with the SE.
wishing you all the luck in the world      
much love  

Fo


----------



## Bellini

Hi FO

***waves***

Can someone look at my chart please and tell me what on earth is going on with it



Thanks xxx


----------



## DK

Hey bellini i guess it all to do wit the stress you been having lately, have you done opk? do you think you may have ov? u had lil dip on cd10 but is that bit to early for ovulation i guess so but i maybe wrong??

Hey  fo lng time no speak how are you huni? good luck with the start of your ivf  and in few weeks time youl be coming back to tel us about your  x

Guider hi.. x


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Dk, i bloody hope so old girl, starting to get on my (.Y.) all this waiting about Grrrrrrrrrrr

Bell ya chart is up and down like a filders elbow    not sure whats going on there hun

FO


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening ladies  

DK - I had a peek at your chart earlier and saw you got your opk +.  I was jealous but then ta-da! got home and then got mine so I might just be a little behind you now.  Waiting for DH to get back from playing football and then ATTACK!  I usually ovulate 2 days after my positive but it does say it is usually 12-36 hours.  I start my acupuncture tomorrow - yay!  Hope you get better soon and that Jack is OK and starts sleeping properly.   

Hi Clare.  I hope you have a lovely care free holiday.  

Guider - hiya - with clomid, I usually ovulate on day 16/17 and just got my deffo positive opk so should be soon.  I did a little yelp when I saw it was positive.    Hope you have a lovely weekend.  

FO - Hello!  Glad you have got your head straight about ivf.  Good luck with it and keep us posted.  

Bellini - your chart looks a little similar to mine last month.  It was a funny ole month 

J9
x


----------



## guider

Bellini said:


> Can someone look at my chart please


no problem
that was the easiest request going, I'll happily look at anything 



Bellini said:


> and tell me what on earth is going on with it


  sorry that bit was more difficult, still struggle to understand my own most of the time 

does it help that I had a very similar pretty pattern last month?
I kept getting a sudden dip, with a series of little rises, followed by another sudden dip.
I spend so much time confused


----------



## julie1973

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well ? Wondering if any of you could advise your thoughts please....

I'm feeling a little down at the moment, this month was our first month on clomid taken on days 2-6, so still very new to clomid.

I had follicle tracking this morning and was expecting to see at least one little follie but absolutly nothing 

You might say maybe its a little early to see anything however today was day 10 for me (normal cycles are anything from 26-31 days). 

The reason for me feeling down is I had follicle tracking lasy month (without Clomid) and I had 2 considerable size follicles, so I was assuming I would see at least something today, so it kind of threw me when she said she couldnt see anything. 

I guess my question is do any of you know what may have caused this to happen ? or was I just expecting too much ?

Have to go back on Friday for another scan to see if anything has appeared.

Thankyou

Julie x


----------



## Clare R

Julie, 

My clinic will not do a follicle scan before day 12 as they think its too early. Even then they can be on the small side so recommend a follicle scan at day 14. When you go on Friday you'll be on day 12 so hopefully there should be some nice follies there. I took my clomid on the same days in cycle as you and I had my scan on day 14.

Hope this helps 
Clare


----------



## guider

Julie - it's a confusing world  I imagine that normally we have bigger and better follicles one month to the next normally and that will be the same while on clomid.
Hopefully they will have developed more by your next scan on Friday.
Did you have your scan on the same day of your cycle last month?
I was having my blood tests too early it seemed although was only doing as I was told, so maybe while you are sat reading these posts your follicles have already started to grow enough to show on the scan.

Good luck for friday  

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## bunny73

morning girls. 
I really need some help.
Iv woken up this morning and my af has started. Much heavier than wot im used to, with big clots (sorry for too much info, but im pooing myself) I havent had af since the beginning of november. Iv taken 2 lots of clomid, no ovulation, no af. So im now on day 4 of taking my next lot of clomid, so wot the hell is going on?! 
Sorry to be a pain.
Bunny xx


----------



## bunny73

Also iv made an appointment to see my doc today, to ask him what is going on, do you think i should? or am i just being over the top?!
bunny


----------



## Bellini

bunny

I would def get checked out - even if he says there's nothing to worry about.

Last month I had the AF from hell. Really heavy and clotty and I just sat on the loo for ages with it literally pouring out of me. (sorry tmi).

Good luck with the docs.


----------



## Bellini

Update from me...

Well the bonkathon is still ongoing.  I don't know what's up with hubby but I am not complaining.  

My FF chart is now showing ovulation.  Thing is I have OPK'd a bit but with all that's gone on I have been doing it either really late at night or first thing in the morning which I know isn't ideal and hasn't shown a true positive (although I've had faint 2 lines and then just 1 line so I am hoping and   that I just missed the time).

We've been consistent with the  so I am really really hoping it's third time lucky for us.

Going to get my bloods done tomorrow so pray for me girls.

Love to everyone.

Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3

Hey Bellini - good luck, hope it is this month for you    

Bunny - defo see your doctor and ask them, maybe the dose needs to be changed?

Not got long on my internet here only 3 mins left before my money runs out

Hi Guider, Clare, Julie, Trixxi & everyone else

DK, J9 - good luck for this cycle we need more BFPs here soon  

Hi FO - hope AF shows soon then, good luck  

Just having a great holiday in Ireland, still a whole week left


----------



## bella 64

OOPS touched wrong button 

Jenny hope your having a good holiday 

Hope your are all feeling    

Good luck to the testers soon


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls 

I havent been on for few days so bet have loads to catch up on

Hope you all feeling ok 


feeling a lot more positive about things now and the weight is coming off slowly lost 7 and a half pounds and 6 inches off my waist so really pleased and the suns been shining so feeling a lot brighter 

had my 4th month of 100mg clomid this month day 23 today so fingers crossed when do a test in next few weeks

I am having accupuncture sat again so hoping that is helping too

Have a good weekend 
love
chrissy


----------



## julie1973

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your comments Clare and guider, I am hoping it was too early to see anything, and am looking forward to tomorrow to see if any follies have grown... so fingers crossed and everything else.

Hope everyone is ok  

Thanks 

Julie x


----------



## emily1983

Hi ladies

Hope ur all well 
Havent been on this thread in a while so thought i would.
Update on me.. just on Provera waiting for cycle so i can take 100mg clomid.
Was on 50mg last cycle but nothing.. Did anyone have simular happen and then ovulate on 100mg??

Whats news anyway?? ( didnt want to go through the whole 36 pages !   )

hope ur all smiling.. provera is making me   my co worker got some of it this morning. HA!

Em


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies im still lurking about...well i had my scan today and boom nothing just like i thought 
well i did have something but they didnt no weather it was a follical or a cyst it was 25mm and im on day 10 or 11...guessing its a cyst
and lineing is 6mm which is not good....at all.......     i cryed all the way home as the doctor who was on is saying thats it for me now i need to move on to iui...and she said i wouldnt get funding weares my nurse said i will last month im not a happy bunny today everythings seems to be going wrong....well that was a meeeeeeeeeeee post but i will pop back on in a bit to see whos around

dk...do you no who that lady consultant is ?  i didnt like her


----------



## Fire Opal

OMG

AF has turned up today 
Feel  -  -  -  -  - 

so start my sprays tmw am 

Had a good cry earlier, dh and i had a bit of a moment and i went off to do food shopping to clam down,
Standing in the que and over two rows these ladies, both pushing prams started talking loadly that " did you here Davina Macall is pg again, that makes it her 4th child", I had to grit my teeth and get out as quick as poss, drove home giving my car a bit of a thrashing. got in and ran up stairs and burst into tears  poor dh came and gave me a hug while i sobbed 

feel ok know, a bit low and scared about starting my spray tmw 
soz of rant

Fo


----------



## Bellini

oh FO I am so so sorry babes.

Sending you a big hug  

Let's just hope that the IVF works for you.

Good luck chicken. xxx Oh and another hug for luck


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers hun

 to all my clomid ladies  

fo


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

FO - Good luck with the IVF hun. 

CU - Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your scan and about what the doctor said.  

Chrissy - I had my first acupuncture on Thursday and will be going every week. I like the heat lamp thing. Hope you are still enjoying it. Well done on the weight loss! Fingers crossed for you. 

Bella - Not long until testing now. 

Jenny - Hope you are having a nice time. 

Hello everybody else. Blimey it is quiet on here.

DK - How's it going? I can see I am 2 days behind you so I'll be testing on the 3rd now. 

News from me is, I'm afraid I have decided to not take clomid anymore. I have been very good on my diet this week and weighed in yesterday about 3 pounds heavier. So, I simply cannot gain any more weight. I've joined a gym today and am going to concentrate on getting slim ready for (hopefully) ivf later in the year. I feel that my fast weight gain from clomid is being counter productive on my fertility.

I'll still stick around though!

Edited to say, I have just find this website regarding clomid and other peoples experiences of it. Interesting read.

http://www.askapatient.com/viewrating.asp?drug=16131&name=CLOMID

J9
xx

/links


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies!

Cu i dont no who the lady con is hun never had her il find out though as speakin with gemma on monday!! Hope you find out if its a cyst or a big fat follie  maybe its the follie from last month and you didnt ov and it has turned cyst  i       its not and is a nice big fat follie ready for you   x x 

fo sorry your AF come hun     but good luck lots of             coming your way for your IVF cycle! Hope the nasal sprays went out today, keep us posted wont you!!!! x x x

J9 we both on cd 18 aint we hun? i think you ovulated 15/16 looking at your chart and reckon tomorow it will reconise this and show lol, hope your not to far behind me! i was due to test the 1st but i think it has moved to 29th or 30th now as i ovulated earlier than expected! I agree with the weight gain on clomid i lost 3stone before starting it and have put on 2 of it since i started the 5doses 5months ago  thats like 5.5 pounds a month  and i still dieting  x x

Hey to everyone, bella, bellini, jenny, chrisy, emily, julie,clare, guider, bunny tk, and anyone else i may have missed!  x x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies,

Not been in here for a while... gone too quite!  

Hope r all alright n staying positive! I know its hard but it can happen to any one of u any month  

J9 ~ weight gain on clomid is a  i started off at 10stone, weighted myself when i v first found out i was pg n weighed 11 1/2stone   Who knows now ur not obsessing (we all do) about ttc and got something else to concentrate on it might just go in ur favor   Good luck hun x

DK ~ hope ur alright hun  

CU ~ ya crazy  hope ur alright! 

Jenny ~ glad ur enjoying ur much deserved holiday hun! Been a long time coming eh?! x 

FO ~ sorry af got ya hun, good luck with the ivf  

 PoDsY ~ Hope ur alright n back 2 ya old (crazy) self  

Bella ~ how r u hun?! all good i hope  

Emily ~ Hope af comes soon hun x

 to all the newbies! 

Anyway off to have a cuddle up in front of a movie with dp


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

TK - Hiya - woweee, look how far along you are.  Hope you are well.  I daren't even disclose how much I now weigh because I've never been so heavy in my life and I'm ashamed of myself.    You are right though, hopefully taking my mind off it might help.........  I know a lot of people would continue with the clomid but I just cannot afford to get any bigger in case I do get pregnant, it would lead to health problems.  Enjoy the movie.  

DK - I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday.  Oh no about you putting weight on also.  I hate this clomid!  I have been dieting for 3 weeks and the weight just keeps coming on instead of off.  I've never known anything like it before.  My weight gain was really rapid also which I've never had before.  Hope you are keeping  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bella 64

Hey Girlie's 

Gosh its quite on here lately, where are you all?
Weather has been great today, makes you feel happy.

Well no for me yet, still waiting any day soon for her to show 
Still getting cramp's AF pains.

Tk Ive been ok hun, just been on the horrid 2ww .
Just waiting to test.

CU, hope you get good news on you follicles 

Jenny, hope your having fun on hols 

J9, cor i have put on some weight, since taking clomid.
Went to my brothers yesterday, his wife is a size 8. I felt really fat, try not 
to stand next to the skinny cow.

Hello, DK, FO, SF[ive pm you hun] Julie, Emily, Bell, FF, and everyone reading


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

Hi Bella - just lil ole me in here as usual.  Good luck for testing.  AF pains are a good sign.  Really hope you get that bfp.  

Well I went to the gym this morning and it nearly killed me.  I haven't been to a gym for 6 years.  I used to be obsessed with it and go on the cross trainer for an hour.  Today I couldn't even cope wit 5 mins on it.    I will get there though!

Hope everyone is OK.  

xxx


----------



## bella 64

J9
Its hard when you havent been to the Gym for a long time.
I really need to get my butt into shape .
Keep having binges on scoffing cakes and naughty snacks.

Keep up the hard work, it will pay in the end 

Im  that these AF pains are a good sign.
will keep you posted


----------



## Bellini

Hi Girls

Well good news - progesterone came back at

*80.9*


Good news at last.


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry i not been on again lately i have been very down and depressed about things and didnt want to unload on all you lovely ladies! Jack is still NOT sleeping!!!! My temp is weird and i just getting a little   off with it all now!!!!! Cd21, 6DPO and no dip no big rises in temp or is it jigglyummmmm   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Bellini WOW WOW WOW thats well high and great  Fab news!  Hope this is your month!       

Cu i need to speak with you when your on next please can you pm me! X X

J9 hello  my little cycle buddy, glad to see you have ovulated  Woo Hoo      and keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! x x 

Bella, Jenny, tk, fo, chrisy, julie, emily, bunny, and anyone else i missed! Hey!  x x


----------



## julie1973

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well  

I have a question please about clomid, as I am very new to this and wondered if any of you could advise.

Brief bit of background... I was prescribed clomid at the start of this month as my Day 21 blood tests (had about 10 in total now) were all coming back very low so it was assumed I wasnt ovulating.

I had follicle tracking in Feb (without clomid) and had 2 follicles 22mm and was told 1 showed blood flow which was consistent with ovulation.

I started taking Clomid this month, and have been for scans on day 10, 12, and today at day 16, and absolutly nothing was seen no follicles absolutly zero.....  I am confused here maybe its just me, but I thought I would at least get something now that I am taking Clomid, seeing as I did without it.

I am just so confused and upset.  Am I expecting too much, or does this sound about right ? Does your body need time to adjust and can it do strange things like this.

You thoughts and comments are much appreciated....

Thanks

Julie x


----------



## Bellini

Hi all

Not having a good day today.... my chart looks RUBBISH.  

I don't think I ovulated (even with the 80.9 progesterone level).

Gutted.


----------



## DK

Hi bellini im sorry you fill like this     I think you have ovualted and on the day its staing looks like the biggest differance! With A level that you have you have dev ovualted hun! Your chart is looking good  Look at mine lol thats terrible, ment to be wiggly not like mine, yours is   
Be happy hun!! x


----------



## Bellini

No DK your's is goooooddddd

Sorry I am feeling down today.  What with all the stuff going on at home with hubby's parents passing away and him losing his job (got made redundant), I think it's all getting on top of me.

How is Jack?


----------



## DK

Bellini huni u dnt need to say sorry for feeling like it we all go through it and what with your MIL and  FIl both dying so soon after each other no wonder you feeling down! Sorry to hear about your husbands job to  !!     to his company and hope he got good pay out! 

Honestly though your chart does look good and with such a good prog level its all looking   for you!

Jack ummmmmmmmmm   him but need to      he still NOT sleeping only blooming 3-4hrs a night! Im so tired! x

Thank you for saying mine looks ok but i dont think it does! x x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello crazy clomid ladies,

just wanted to say Hello and give you all   and    

I'm doing ok, day 4 of sniffing and feel ok, a bit light headed but ok.

Much love to you all and   for some clomid babies x

Fo x


----------



## Bellini

Fire Opal said:


> Hello crazy clomid ladies,
> 
> just wanted to say Hello and give you all  and
> 
> I'm doing ok, day 4 of sniffing and feel ok, a bit light headed but ok.
> 
> Much love to you all and  for some clomid babies x
> 
> Fo x


Sending some good IVF vibes back at you FO  

DK - Naughty Jack  Hope he starts sleeping again soon. xxx 

Please God let us 3 get our BFP's this cycle so we can all be bump buddies and meet in town with our big bellies


----------



## guider

Hi All
I've bee away for a few days, so hope I haven't missed anything exciting, the weather was true to form - gorgeous while we traveled there and on the way back today, but yesterday it rained all day!

Em - hope you are managing to control the  good luck with the 100mg

CU -  sorry to hear that things aren't going well, and that you are getting confusing messages about whether you'll get funding or not, hope it all gets sorted soon.

FO - sometimes it can be so hard to hear other people talking about things, hope you are feeling ok now you have started your spray

J9 - good luck with the decision to stop clomid, hopefully it will help with the weight loss and the IVF will come around soon.
I used to really enjoy the cross trainer, but it has been years since I've been on one as well.

Bell - great to hear about the progesterone levels, hope that you see that  soon
 you and DH are really having a tough time at the moment, sending loads of 

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## Bellini

Thanks guider.

Sending you baby dust too.


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

We need to get some positive vibes going on this board. We desperately need a BFP soon.

Well I wont be on for a few days, off skiing in Colorado for a week. We decided we needed a break after miscarriage so we're off on hols. So excited and so ready for a change of scenery after last few months. Even better news is that its only 1 week till I can start Provera when I get back, yey. Back on treatment. 

Hoping for some BFP's when I get back  
Clare


----------



## Shellebell

julie1973 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all well
> 
> I have a question please about clomid, as I am very new to this and wondered if any of you could advise.
> 
> Brief bit of background... I was prescribed clomid at the start of this month as my Day 21 blood tests (had about 10 in total now) were all coming back very low so it was assumed I wasnt ovulating.
> 
> I had follicle tracking in Feb (without clomid) and had 2 follicles 22mm and was told 1 showed blood flow which was consistent with ovulation.
> 
> I started taking Clomid this month, and have been for scans on day 10, 12, and today at day 16, and absolutly nothing was seen no follicles absolutly zero..... I am confused here maybe its just me, but I thought I would at least get something now that I am taking Clomid, seeing as I did without it.
> 
> I am just so confused and upset. Am I expecting too much, or does this sound about right ? Does your body need time to adjust and can it do strange things like this.
> 
> You thoughts and comments are much appreciated....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Julie x


Hi Julie

It does sound a little weird that you haven't had any follies this cycle when you did before  I presume whoever scanned you was giving the results to your consultant, hopefully they can come up with some answers for you  Although it could just be that you don't ovulate on EVERY cycle and the one that was monitored showed follies  It does take a while for clomid to get into your system too


----------



## clomid user

evening ladies...i will be lurking about if anyones on

dk..ive pmd you are you ok hun  you got me worried now


----------



## serenfach

Just popping by to say *GOOD LUCK* to everyone.. keep that  going in here! 

Also wanted to send out a  and a  to any lovely lurkers and those who don't post here so much now  
Misty.. Lentil.. Lettsy.. JW&M.. TK.. Floss.. and anyone else I may have missed Xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls 

Havent been on for few days been a busy bee

well i started today the   arrived 

Gutted !!!!  

Well here goes month 5 now on the clomid start again tomorrow   

Hope you all had a good weekend

And all keeping well


Take care 
love chrissy
xxxx


----------



## emma25

hi all 

im just after some advice about clomid . im on 100mg and just had my second cycle . im 5 days late done hpt's and all negative , does anyone know if clomid can delay your af ? im going out of my mind 

emma 

x


----------



## chrissy19

hi emma
yes clomid can make you be all over the place i have had some 40 days 30 days and now after 4 clomid cycles i have at last got a 28 day cycle today so start my 5th month on clomid tomorrow i have had 3 months on 50mg and this is my 2nd 100mg cycle tomorrow.
they say clomid regulates your periods but as say it only just done that for me!!
Bear with it there are so many positives from people so i hope it works for you lots of     and positive thinking
hope it all works well for you
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all today?Whats everyones plans for today on this lovely sunny wednesday!

Me im knackered! i wish i could sleep/rest during the day, lol dad wants to take me and jack out to town today for lunch and cant turn that down lol! He a skint flint and never does that lol! Im knackered, Jack was wake til 11.30, fell asleep, woke at 3 was awake til 4 then woke at 5.30 and has been up since  sooooooooooooo tired!!!!! He wont sleep during the day  x

J9 hows u hun? chart is looking good  so is bellinis  mine  keeps rising thats bad aint it its ment to be wiggly!   Took abig leap today! Good     its so    

Chrisy hun im so sorry  got you!         for month 5! thats what i am on! x x

Jenny, chrisy, emma, fo, shelle, Sf, Cu, guider, clare, bellini, bella and anyone i have missed


----------



## bella 64

Morning DK

You must be sooooooooooo tired Hun,. make sure you go and have a good lunch with DH and lil Jack.

I was up a few times in the the night with DD.

Well bad news for me got a BFN this morning.
Oh well back to the drawing board, AF has not yet arrived.

DK thanks for you pm, 

Have a good day


----------



## Bellini

Hi girlies

DK - hope you have a great lunch.  I think your chart looks ace - but hey, what do I know!

Bella - don't give up till the fat lady sings.  

I am on the LONGEST 2ww ever.  I am just hoping and praying AF doesn't do what it's done for the last 2 months on clomid and turned up on day 26 and day 27.

I DON'T WANT AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  C'mon body, at least give this eggie a change to implant.  7 more days until I can test.    

Love to all

Bellini xxx


----------



## bella 64

Bell- Hope you get a BFP and    

this is your month


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies...hope ypour all ok

chrissy..soz af got you hun 

dk..have a nice lunch and chill out for the rest of the day....my kai never used to sleep but hes just started and hes now 7..lol
i was not lol at the time tho.. 

bella..soz you got a bfn and i hope it changes to a bfp for you 

well i no its a bfn for me this month as i have not ovulated and its defently a cyst and am getting pains but im sure it will go down im haveing a month off and just hopeing its good news from the cons in april...i did ring jemma but just waiting for her to return my call as i just wanted a chat with her i wana skip iui and just go straight to ivf and maybe end up with twins..


----------



## DK

Hey ladies im back from lucnh very full and very wet its typical walk back and it starting poaring down!!!!

Cu i sent you a pm hun i need your name as i cant put on the list CU now can i lol!!!! O dear til kai was 7 ummmmmmmmm i cant be waiting that long lol i done 4yrs and its now got to the point that 3-4hrs a night is not enough for me fill so tired this month  x

Bellini had lovely lunch with me daddy and jack thanks hun! the waitress said to jack u been a good boy for mummy and daddy! lol nearly fell of my bloody chair(is it i look old or me dad looks young lol)...Thanks for saying about my chart but i though preg charts are ment to be wiggly not consently risingAm i wrong??       i am!!!! Yours looks good to hun!     No AF        x

Bella Sorry you to had a restless night with DD, She ok Your welcome about the pm and i ment EVERY word of it so take note lol or else           LOL! Its not over the the  arrives hun so dont be sad yet, i had 6 at least negs with jack now look at him!!!!!!


Hope everyone has had a lovely day!!!! X


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies.. 

i spoke to my nurse gemma and she said they will be doing funding and i will be going for iui in may time...well 3 goes anyway then ivf as she said cos im only 29 they wouldnt give it to me yet....well im feeling happier now.
dk...i will pm you hun xxx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Cu naughty naughty u didnt email me hun, if your not interetsed its cool onest i just need t get a list going lol!!!!!!

J9 my cycle buddy how are you?? Chart is looookkkkkkkkkking gooooooooooood!

How is everyonebella?bellini?chrisy?jenny? and everyone! x x


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on I have been away for the weekend and now not feeling very well.

I just wanted to post and ask what all you guys thought about my temp chart, I haven't taken climid this month but I think it is looking quite good, I don't want to get my hopes up as it has never happened naturally to me before.

Everyone have a lot and see what you think, How is everyone have we had anymore  whilst I have been away, and who is due for testing soon?

Oh well, must get myself sorted for haidressers speak laters

Sarah x


----------



## DK

Good morning sarah i was just thinking of you how funny lol thought not heard from you lately!

Did you have a nice time when you were away?? I agree your chart loooks fab  huge drop on 6dpo which could be inplantion  How comes you not feeling well hun?

Can you look at my chart sarah i trying not to get excited either but it looks like its gone triphasic? or am i being excited lol yesterday i though it looked crap but after reading "the bible" it states u dont always get dips or inplantion bleeds! x x


----------



## sarah30

*DK* - Morning hun, I have been to Butlins in Bognor on a themed weekend with one of my friends I met from on here, she lives in essex and I live near Nottingham so we dont get to meet up too often.

I think your chart looks fab, and could well be triphasic, not that I know much about it.      Lets hope someone gets a  this month hey!!!

Sarah x x


----------



## Bellini

Hi Sarah and DK - charts are looking GOOD

Do you mind having a peek at mine please?

OMG it's getting ridiculous. 8DPO today and I am losing the plot.  

I have "those" feelings downstairs and I am panicking myself that AF is coming. So twice already in the past hour I have been knicker checking (and doing the tissue up fangita thing). 

I am over analysing my "symptoms": 
I have sore boobs (when I press them and when I go in the cold my nips feel like they're gonna fall off) 
The funny "coming on" feelings in my fangita 
My tummy feels funny (it's a bit washing machiney and upset) 
I have got a small amount of creamy cm 
My temp has slightly risen 

... and I am going slightly insane. 

How the hell am I going to keep doing this for another week?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girls,


Long time no speak, hope ur all alright   Just thought id pop in...

DK ~ i saw one of ur posts about ur chart. U mentioned that u thought it was suppose to be wriggly if ov has been detected or possibly a preg chart after ov, Not all charts wriggle around. Some people can have flat charts n still ov and be preg!!!
I looked at ur chart and tbh i think its looking good, it's on the rise which is what u want. Just b/c its not wriggly doesn't mean u cant be preg   I also read that u have some spotting... with u only being 7dpo u should feel positive. All good signs hun  

SF ~ How r u stranger?! ong time no speak! hope ur alright n staying positive  

 PoDsY ~ Hope ur alright hun x 

Bella ~ Hope ur staying positive n not letting clomid turn ya completely   lol x 

CU ~ Oi Oi Lurker 

J9 ~ how r u hun?! feeling all refreshed n clomid free i hope   x

FO ~ hope ur alright hun! how r u getting on with the sprays?! x 

sorry to everyone ive missed 

Take care x


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies hope your all ok

dk...i just went to send you a pm and it said you in box is full       i dunno bout me but you need   as it took ages to write out and now its gone   

tk..hi hun hows you and baby  well my treatmant has stopped now the cons said i only have it for 8 months which i had 9 months..and now i have a small cyst.im going for funding now i did ask for ivf but i have to have iui first with gonal-f and menpour injections...well i hope your doing ok  

jennyw..did you start injections hun


----------



## DK

Hey cu so sorry about that my VIP had run out an it makes u have less message space when you not a vip! Lil mis popular lol me some deleted now so fill free to pm me!!!Thank you and sorry please fill free to     me! 

Tk ello my lovely how are you and that beatuiful bump or yours!Im going to pm you ok hun!

Bellini i think your chart looks great hun! x x


----------



## bella 64

TK~good to hear from you, hope you and Bump are well 
I'm trying not to go to with this clomid.[still no AF ]

DK~hope you got some zzzzzzzzzzzz last night, and feeling better today.

CU~ How are you Hun? hope you get your fundings sorted 

Bell, Julie, J9, FO,Jenny, and everyone else Ive missed


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies,

CU ~ We're both doing good thx hun! sorry to hear about th cyst & u having ur tx stopped. Do u know when u'll be starting IUI?! x 

DK ~ Empty ya blooming inbox lol x 

Bella ~ hope af stays away   x have u tested or ru just gonna wait n see?! x


----------



## clomid user

tk..should be starting in may hopefully i would rarther skip it tho and just have ivf but they wont let me as im only 29...just get the feeling iui wont work...glad your both doing ok   

hi any one about


----------



## DK

Tk, Cu, i have emptied my Pm box lol carful how i put that! LOL

Cu please send me all your details! x

TK i want to know what u think lol X Pm me! x

Bella   Af dont come! x


----------



## Topkat08

CU ~ Not 2 long to wait then,time will fly! I know u'd rather ivf but iui could be the one that brings ya dream 2 life n anythings gotta be worth a try! It wont help feeling negative but i think once u get started u'll feel more positive (hopefully)  R u self funding or NHS?! x 

Anyway better get my  into gear so i'll say bye for now! but remember....I'll be back!!! lol x

P.S DK i'll try n get on msn later if ur not doing anything x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Has to be a quickie as I have my 2nd acupuncture session in 40 mins.

DK, Bellini and Sarah - wow, your charts are very very promising.  I can feel a bfp is in the air.  

TK - Gorgeous picture and I hope you are well. I am fine thanks.  Not quite clomid free yet.  That will be next month.  

Got another cold - pa!  But not as bad as the last.  Been quite happy this week, no stress.  Have no pregnancy symtoms but I'll soldier on!

Hello everyone - eak must go get changed.  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

TK   You look awesome in that photo, sweetheart.. you have a beautiful smile - and it's a proud smile, too 

Thanks for the PM, Bella.. I'll reply a little later Xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls hope you all ok

on my 5th month clomid this week   arrived on tuesday nightmare so on 100mg this month hope something happens in april, 
My weight is slowly coming down lost 8 and half pound now in 8 weeks not too bad and 6 inches off tummy, 

Weather is getting better so back out jogging again 

My accupuncture keeping me relaxed 

Have a fab weekend


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all

Chrisy well done on losing the weight hun!Wish i could! x How are you doing it? x 

Tk take a look hun lol  x x


----------



## Bellini

9dpo and very pale brown spot.

Fooooookkkkkkkkkkkk



Gutted doesn't even begin to describe how desolate I feel.  I cried all the way into work on the train (a lovely lady asked me what's wrong bless her).

Sorry, once I pull myself together I'll come back for personals (I need chocolate).


----------



## DK

Bellini huni a brown spotting at 9dpo could be inplation so dont get to uspet!         its inplantion come on PMA it is!!!!! Ur chart looks great!

Choc ummmmmmmmmmmmm im starvin! x x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Bellini -     Really hope this is implantation girl.  

DK - Cycle buddy!  How are you and how is Jack?  Your chart is still good.  My temp is going up and my boobs are sore.  Usually they get sore straight after ovulation.  Still I'm pretty sure that if you are pregnant you just know you are.  Had  no twinges - nothing, how about you?  

Hey Chrissy- that is brilliant re the weight loss!  I had my 2nd acupuncture session last night and I love it too!  The lady who sees me is Zita West affiliated and it is so nice to have someone to talk to.  She lives in a lovely house, is so lovely and I love the infrared lamp on my tummy.  I feel all happy afterwards.  Wish I'd tried it sooner.  Sorry to hear about AF.  Good luck for next cycle babes.  

Can't wait for the weekend!  Got one more week of work left and then I have 10 days off!  Not going anywhere but who cares.    

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini

i just wiped.

It's red.

ffffffffffffffoooooooooooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

   

Why is my life so sh*t?


----------



## DK

Bellini huni im so sorry please dont give up just yet though! Its not completly over til its full flow!!!!             for you!

J9 hey hun, my lovely cycle buddy! Sometime no one gets any signs! As for my signs ummm yes i have had a few, feeling sick, interjestion and mouth tastes like im sucking a spoon but might be my brain working over time lol!!!! How are you feeling hunx

Hey to everyone else! x x x x


----------



## Bellini

thanks DK.

Not having a positive day today.

My boss just gave me a bottle of Merlot. Methinks I am going to drink the lot tonight!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Oh Bellini - I'm so sorry     Enjoy your wine.

DK - You know I just had your chart open and I thought for a moment that it was mine and I got all excited because it is amazing!          I am fine thanks.  Just got home from work and I'm all happy.  

Hope you all have a brilliant weekend.

J9
x


----------



## guider

CU - great news on the funding, not too long to wait

Sarah - sorry to hear you aren't feeling good, you're chart's looking good, how long till you test?

DK - chart looks good 

Bell - try and relax, chart is doing ok from my limited knowledge of understanding these things.
An experiment for you - go a 'press' DH boob area, I'm sure he'll say that it's sore as well if you press hard enough. You sound like some of the customers I get at work 'it hurts when I &#8230;.' Simple answer stop doing it - I know how difficult it can be, I keep over analylising everything, and it just screws with our heads 
  hope brown spot is just implantation.
I'll join you for the chocolate 
I've kept reading - definitely coming to see you for the chocolate now I hear there is wine as well!

J9 - hope you're getting over the cold, good to hear you are stress free - what's the trick?

Chrissy - how did you manage to loose all the weight? Is it still coming off?

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## guider

just had a sudden thought,
only 2 and a half weeks left until my first ICSI appointment
I've been trying not to dwell on it, kept telling myself it was ages away so I didn't keep getting disapointed about how long I had to wait.

was just working out all the hectic things going on at the moment, out 3 nights this week - meal with other guiders in district, ice skating with guides, swimming with brownies, chief exe visiting work monday, so had to move day off, visiting DH parents next weekend (helping to clear uncles house) then my parents visiting us the following weekend.
it was then that I realsied it is the day after they come that I have my appointment

suddelenly feeling all 'funny' inside


----------



## guider

even more exciting than fisrt ICSI appointment creeping up
I've managed to work out how to get rid of tigger and get my waterfall as my picture

sorry tigger - don't mean get rid of in a nasty way


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls 
thanks for your messages
I am losing weight by going to weight watchers and just a bit of exercise each week
its been a good motivation by joining ww as it makes you watch your portion size and getting weighed each week makes you watch your food and my inches coming off too its great i am feeling so much better
have a good weekend
love chrissy
xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Well chrisy you have done well so congrats huni! Thats how i lost my 3stone went to weight watchers but when i went on my clomid i got told i was not allowed to be there  still putting on weight  Carry on the good work hun!

Bellini how are you feeling this am?how is the blood x x

J9 hows u my little cycle buddy! x x 

Sarah hows u this am?hows the chart looking huni? x 

Guider hi! x

Bella u still here hun! x


----------



## bella 64

Morning Girls

DK~ im still here.  for me yet 

Just waiting and going to do a test maybe tomorrow.

Have a good day.


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, Bella!


----------



## guider

good luck with the test tomorrow Bella 
Bellini - how are things going 

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## bella 64

Hi SF~ not too sure whats happening at the mo, body is playing tricks on me.

If I'm not pg just want AF to come, so i can press on.

How are things with you hun? do you feel better now your not taking nasty clomid?
Hope your staying   with your next step of tx 

I did pm you a while back, not sure what happend there 

Hey been lots of baking this morning, fairy cakes, my Nan has her birthday tomorrow and she is a whopping 100!!!  bless her.


Guider, how are things with you? will keep you all posted on my testing.

Have a great weekend girls.


----------



## DK

Tk    

Ladies i think its all over for me! I have extreme back ache, Bad cramps either side near my overies, my temp dropped a lil this morning and i just did a CB test and its said "Not pregnant"     O well just wait for her to come now!   

Sf hi hun! How u doing! x

Bella glad your still here, good luck in testing hun! x


----------



## bella 64

DK  oh no i hope   arrives for you 

Ive been  and tested today and still BFN  


Hello Bell hope your feeling lil better today


----------



## Bellini

Hi girls

DK - sorry babes  

Sorry, I am not feeling good today. AF cramps this morning. Did a HPT - negative. Temps dropped a bit too.

Game over all round I think.  Hubs isn't keen on IVF - he said he'll go to the appointmnet now but I can't see him giving up smoking and drinking and injecting me etc.

So I think that's it for us.

Love you all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

*Bellini* - So sorry to here your temp has dropped, you got a BFN and you have AF cramps, although as they say its not over until the fat lady sings !!!

*Bella 64* -  you testing   its a BFN, my temo is soring away but I daren't test and wont be tesint until monday when I can steel one from work !!!!

*TK* - So sorry hun   Thats exactly why i dont wanna do one, am so scared it'll be yet another BFN and then AF arrive 24 hours later !!

*Guider* - Hiya hun, how are you? I won't be testing until Monday, (a) cos I can get a test from work for free and (b) Haven't taken clomid this month so chances are slim even though my chart looks good!!

*SF* - Ho darling, hows things getting on with you hun?

*chrissy19* - Glad to see you are losing the inches, good look with the weight loss hun.

Well guys will keep popping on today and seeing how people are getting on, we are so desperate for some good news on here don't we all think??

Love Sarah x x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girls,

Just thought id pop quikly...

DK ~ Im gonna pm ya hun!

SF ~ how r u stranger?! enjoying being clomid free i hope  

Guider ~ not long to wait before ur app! before u know it the day will be here x 

Bella ~  how r u?! happy 100th (  ) b'day to ur nan! hope u all have a good day 2morrow n enjoy ur fairy cakes! think i might bake one today as well now   x 

J9 ~ how r u hun?! all good i hope  

Chrissy ~ well done on the weight loss  

Sarah ~ think u got the 'TK' in ur msg wrong hun! but good luck for Mon   

Right gotta get off, belly's growling  

TK x 

P.S Just b/c ur not on clomid doesn't mean a miracle wont happen! I finished clomid in Oct n feel pg Dec so it Can n Does happen!  2 all! x


----------



## sarah30

OOPS yeh I  have a cold brain not on it I meant DK


----------



## guider

don't know what to think about first - how long till i test, till AF arrives, or till appointment. Now starting to wish i didn't have so many random days off work to use my hols up as I can just see me sitting at home alone and worrying about things.

DK - it's not over till it's over  

Bella - sending the   

Bellini - you say hubby doesn't fancy injecting you, does he have to do it? 
I'm in the same boat I know that my hubby won't do it, our first appointment my DH had to leave 3 times for fresh air just because we were in a hospital environment, so somehow can't imagine how he will cope if he has to do anything like that.

Sarah - no for you, good luck on Monday  

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## JamesBrown

Afternoon ladies

DK - Cycle buddy!  Keep the faith.  These things you are experiencing could also be pg symptoms.    

Bellini - I really do believe it isn't the end of the road for you.  

Sarah - My word your chart just gets better.  Feeling positive?

TK - Hiya, I am well thank you.  Been a right busy bee today.  Hope your belly is now content.  

Bella - Good luck for testing again.  

Guider - Trick to being stress free?  Well make sure your nasty boss gets made redundant, go to bed earlier, get up earlier, eat healthy, join a gym and start acupuncture - phew!  Oh and the change in weather helps too.  It is all very exciting about your icsi appointment but I hope you get your bfp first instead.  

Chrissy - I have lost a lot of weight on weight watchers before also.  It is good.  

SF - Hi chick.  Hope you are OK.

My laptop is going mad!  Gotta go.  Hi everyone.

x


----------



## DK

Lol i was going to say     sarah for not saying hi to me lol but i see your not with it either lol! Your chart is looking totally fantastic  must say! I no its going to be a huge  for you!!! Make sure you keep us posted on monday how u get on at testing! Although we all no the result  lol!!!  When is she due??

Tk thanks for the pm hun, i no what your saying and i will ok! Thank you...   il do jacks tea and pm you back! x x 

Juider thanks huni! Hope your well! x

J9 lol my cycle buddy  i will keep   thank you! x x Hope you are to! x

Bellini i ment what i said in the pm ok huni!   x   x

Bella thank you! I   for you that its   news and you get your  x 

Whats everyone been up to today x


----------



## guider

J9 said:


> Well make sure your nasty boss gets made redundant, x


that sounds more stressful as he is the manager/owner - so I guess if he goes, I go!


----------



## JamesBrown

I guess that one doesn't apply to everyone then.


----------



## serenfach

Bella  I had your PM, babe.. sorry I haven't replied. I forgot    I will do!  Now, repeat after me:             !!!!!   

Hiya DK   Hope the nasty witch stays away for you, too babe  Repeat as above! 

Hey Sarah..  @ your FABulous chart, sweetheart! Fingers crossed for you   I'm good.. thanks for asking 

TK  Oh am I ever enjoying being Clomid free!! Woohoo!!   Good to read you and bubs are doing well  

Hiya J9   Good luck with this cycle, chicken.. stay   

Bellini    Guider.. Chrissy.. CU and everyone else.. good luck, girls


----------



## JW3

Hey girls

TK - great picture of your bumb  

Hi SF - good luck for your consultant appt  

Hi J9   , hope you are ok  

DK  - am really thinking/sending positive vibes for you   

Guider -      praying for you that you get bfp so you don't have to worry anymore   , good luck for your appt

Hi Sarah - how are you?

Bellini -    praying you get a miracle, TK isn't the only one who has got a bfp after finishing clomid, there's been a fair few on here so    

Bella - wow your Nan is 100 - that is defo cause for a celebration  

Hi to everyone else, Misty, FO  

Well I had a good holiday but just this past few days have been very stressful with the BMS, DH & me have had enough but really wanted to give it a try to see if can get a natural bfp before I start the menopur injections.  Also I have an appt with my consultant on 20th April to discuss IVF since we are at the top of the list for our area, seems like a lot of us are at that stage.

Good luck everyone who is tesing,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## serenfach

Cheers, Jen    Wow, there are loads of us awaiting cons appointments at the moment   Good luck!


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

Just a quick one as I have my mum coming for dinner!!

Temp is still up and no sign of AF yet  

*JennyW* - Glad you had a nice holiday, I am good ta xx

Catch up later on

Sarah x


----------



## guider

getting slight pains on right side
is this normal?

Sarah - hope you had a great evening with your mum

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Sarah - chart looking gooooood xxx

Hi DK, Seren, TK and everyone else.

Thanks for yesterday. I threw my toys out of the pram, had a good cry, had a rest day and now I feel better.

We're looking to buy a kitten.  I wanted one for about a year but put it off because I thought kitten+baby=a big no no, but sod it. I don't think baby is going to happen any time soon so I'm going to find one.

If anyone knows of a kitten going then please let me know as they are really hard to find.  I tried cats protection but they don't have any.

Baby dust to all - bring on 22nd April gynae appointment. xxx


----------



## guider

bellini - good luck with finding the kitten, we have had our cat for about 10 years now we were very lucky and found her at a local rescure centre.
we were worried before we first bought her home as she was climbing up the inside of the cage and hanging from the chicken wire at the top (we both feared for our curtains) but it was just her way of getting attention.
we got her home and she sat in the middle of each room looked around and never once climbed anything.
she used to sit on the kitchen windowsill, thinking as long as she jumped down before we came in we wouldn't know, obviously she didn't realise that we didn't have one way glass!

she is now going through her teenage phase (again!) and when we shut her in the kitchen to go out, she rushes out her cat flap and is waiting by the front door to rush in when we go out, so that she can try and get on our bed.

I think like you I am know starting to realise that we shouldn't put our lives on hold while waiting for a baby to arrive, we must continue with the other things we fancy doing


----------



## Chilly

Hi all

New to FF so hope you don't mind me posting here.

Bellini - Have you tried pets4homes.co.uk? You can search your area thats how I found my kitten.

Chilly x


----------



## guider

HI Chilly
welcome to the site, hope you are finding it useful and friendly
Sarah


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Guys

No test today as off sick with a blinking cold (I can't go near our patients with a cold cos it can kill em !!)

Temp still staying up and no AF yet so we shall see.

*Chilly* - Welcome to FF hun, did I see you in chat the other day?

Take Care all, I am having a chick flick fest in bed while feeling sorry fr myself lol

Sarah x


----------



## guider

HI Sarah
hope you are feeling better soon, any good films for your chick flick fest?


----------



## sarah30

*Guider* - oh you know the usuals .... my best friends wedding, serendipity and sleepless in seattle to start !!


----------



## JW3

Hi Chilly -   welcome to the thread are you taking clomid or on other tx?


----------



## Chilly

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the welcomes  

Sarah - Haven't been in chat yet or at least don't think I have  .

Have updated my signature (hopefully!) to show where we are in treatment.

Chilly x


----------



## Bellini

Sarah - Test Test Test!!!!!!!!!

Your chart looks flippin brilliant.

Hi everyone.  Spent my whole lunch hour looking for a kitten (tried pets4homes - thanks) but nothing so far.

Feeling a bit better about everything. Period pains are hell though.

Good luck everyone else.

Is it ok that I stay with you girls even though I'm not on clomid? I kinda like it here.

Bellini xxx


----------



## DK

Well ladies sadly its over for me!

Been wiping all morning its been pink but about an hour ago it come red and full flow so dev here!  Round bloody 6 i guess!

Does that mean i count today as day 1??as it come before 4??

On a better note though i lost 3llbs 

Sorry for the ME post ladies just bloody disheartened my chart looked so good       .

Sarah you must test! Go to the pound shop and buy one lol! x

Bellini hun yor welcome to stay of course you are, for one i will mss you! x x 

Chilly welcome hun! x

 to everyone! x


----------



## bella 64

DK~sorry AF got you hun good luck for round 6.

Sarah~Go girl and get a test, theres no time like the present 

Bellini~ hope you find your lil kitten, there soooooooo cute and lots of fun.

Jenny~ How are you, hope you had a good break.

Hello chilly and welcome, good luck with clomid.

Guider~ How are tricks with you, hoping your staying


----------



## Bellini

OH BUGGER - Sorry DK


----------



## JamesBrown

DK - Buddy - Nooooooooooo.  So sorry hun.    

Back on later to catch up.

J9
x


----------



## DK

Thank you ladies! Do i count today as day1? x


----------



## bella 64

Hi all

Im ok, thanks for asking!!!


----------



## DK

Bella have you tested today??

I have been told if not here before lunch you dont count it til the next day! And as its not here in full only light but is dev there i will count tomorow as day 1! Thanks ladies! x


----------



## jewels28

Hello everyone!!!

Well i have started my next cyce of clomid have gone upto 150 mg.
I have just phoned nurse to sort scan and im away most of next month so wont be around for day12 scan
Waiting on nurse to phone me back as apparently im not suppose to take the clomid if i can have the scan...ooopppssss!!!!
Not sure whats going to happen now??
will still carry on with the clomid tomoz though.

Hope everyone is ok and good luck to all!

Jewels.xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening ladies

Bella - oh no - Are you OK?  Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that you find out what is going on.  

Chilly - Welcome!  Good luck.  

Jewels - Don't think we have met before.  Good luck for this cycle.  Hope you get the green light to go ahead.  You are lucky getting scanned and not everywhere does it.  

DK - I have answered your CD question on the other thread.  

Sarah - Sorry to hear you are ill but for the love of god go test woman.    

Hi Bellini - I hope you are feeling better.  

Jenny - Hiya and see you soon.  Hope your first day back at work was OK. 

Guider - How are you doing?

 to everybody.

J9
x


----------



## sarah30

OK GUYS GIVE ME A BREAK I FEEL TO ILL TO GO OUT AND FETCH A TEST SO YOU WILL ALL HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW LOL LOL LOL


----------



## JamesBrown

Sarah - Do you want me to send you a test via a pigeon?    Get well soon.


----------



## sarah30

*J9* - yeah going on then lol ........ I am sure it will be another BFN anyhow, will be a miracle if I am after all the alcohol I have drunk this month and the fact I haven't taken clomid this month !!!


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, Sarah. Sending you heaps of  vibes! Hope you feel better, soon Xx


----------



## JW3

DK - well done on your weight loss   , sorry about AF but you seem like you are holding it together really well

Sarah -        praying yours is the next BFP when you test, keep the faith you don't always need clomid for a bfp

Hey J9 - yep work was good, one of my major projects has been cancelled while I was off so its great 1 less thing to do and it isn't my fault as I'd left it with my manager and he bodged it   , looking forward to next Wed  

Chilly - good luck with the next round of clomid then hope you ovulate this time    , will your consultant be putting you up to 100mg next?  

Hi Bella, Bellini, Guider, SF


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls
how you all doing
Im fine just taken my 100mg clomid so here goes again another month xx
got a busy week ahead with work too
and cant wait till next sunday my DH has got me tickets for my birthday an early birthday present  to see Dancing on ice the tour im so excited!!  

Dk - hope you ok well done on your weight loss

j9 - hope you ok hows things with you 

sarah = good luck with your testing hope you keeping ok

Chilly - welcome and hope clomid treating you well

Bella - hi chick hows things

Hi serenfach - how you doing

Jenny - how you keeping things ok 

Hi Jewels28 - welcome and hope you sort out your scans good luck on clomid

Well take care
lots of        for us all
love
chrissy
xx


----------



## MistyW

Just dropping by to wish Sarah loads of luck with testing this morning    
Love to everybody else.
Yes, I am still lurking!    
xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Misty - gosh very nearly 12 weeks now    

Hi Chrissy - good luck for this month    & have fun at dancing on ice . I'm good thanks


----------



## Bellini

Come on Sarah - have you tested yet?

We really do need a BFP on this board.

DK - I always class full flow day (not spotting) as day 1.

Hi everyone else; J9, Jewels, seren, bella, jenny, guide, clomid user and anyone else I missed.  Good luck.  

I am having the AF from hell.  [email protected]@dy clomid.  At least this cycle I won't have clomid hell stresses.  You never know, I might ovulate naturally??


----------



## Chilly

Morning 

Hope everyone is good today.

Jenny - Not sure what is going to happen next with clomid. Cos it was my first month had 3 scans along the way to check everything was OK and they were all so good. Day 13 showed 3 follicles at 30mm 25mm & 20mm. Day 17 nurse thought 2 had ruptured and one was left - she told me this would prob just reabsorb then day 21 bloods so low and then got AF later that day so only a 20 day cycle  

They have told me to leave it this month and to ring them on day 1 of next cycle and will have to have tests before taking clomid again.

Am gutted was convinced it had worked, Nurse even said if I had had any more follies they would advise against trying and that if it was IUI they would abandon as risk of multiples would be too high then it didn't even work at all.

So now just got to wait and see.


----------



## guider

Jewels - good luck with 150mg, hope the nurse gets back to you soon

Sarah - hope you are feeling better and have been able to test  

Jenny - isn't it great when the work load eases of a bit and it wasn't even your doing 

Chrissy good luck this month with the 100mg and enjoy yourself on Sunday at Dancing on Ice, if you fancy an early preview you can come along tonight as I am taking some guides ice skating - might not be quite as professional!

Misty - how's everything going, according to your ticker only 202 days to go! 

Bellini - hope you are getting through the AF ok, sounds like you are having a really tough time this month with it.

Chilly - so you have joined the waiting game, it's horrible when the next step is just to wait for the next time  shows up, who knows maybe you get the  before you get to see them again

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody well my cons appointmant is not far away now and i just want it to hurry along now...im soooooooooooooo impatient

chilly..hi hun i hope your ok..i think your follies were maybe to big...the 1 at 20mm would of been ok thats if it did contain an egg...but the other 2 follies were to big they may of been from the month before and just kept growing...its happend to me twice now i think the problem may be that i dont always relese the egg it just then carrys on growing and then forms a cyst...and maybe its the same case with you....wot mg of clomid are you on??  maybe you need to down the dose...   

bellini...sorry af got you hun...i no its sooooooooo painfull on clomid....you have had a rougth time lately but i believe you will be sent a baby from heaven....i can sence it....you just have to give your body time to get over things that have happend...but im so sure you will be pregnant this year...just stay with it and it will happen   

dk..hi hun im sooooooooooo sorry af got you hun i no how stressed you must be but you have to hold on in there im sure you will get there in the end.   

j9...hi hun how are you hope your ok   

jennyw...have you started the injections yet  i will be starting them soon...   

hi to everybody else


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies


Really sorry to do this but I haven't tested as I haven't been to work !!!


SORRY !!!!  

Sarah x


----------



## JamesBrown

Afternoon ladies

Misty Moo!  I am so   to see that you are doing well.    

Sarah - Hope you are OK. Any news?

Bellini - Sorry to hear about your AF.

Chrissy - I am good thanks.  Good luck for this cycle and lucky you re those tickets.  Hope work isn't too bad.  

CU - I can't wait for my appointment either.  I'm taking my DH with me this time as I'm a total softy and need someone to help me push my consultant more.  Thanks for asking about me.  I'm still happy and have started to lose weight now.  Temperature took a dive this morning but my boobs still hurt a lot and I have really really mild AF pains so still clinging by my nails on to a bit of hope.  I can't wait to be clomid free!.  Hope you are OK.  

Hello to everybody else.  Catch you all later.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Sarah - you look after yourself then hun and just test when you can   I am praying its a bfp for you  

CU - good luck for your appt then, not long to go now   

I start my menopur injections for ovulation induction on Bank Holiday Monday 13th I think, but I am hoping for an au natural BFP before then, please please please make it my turn this month    .  Quite cheery at the moment as there is still hope, testing on Easter weekend

Here's some babydust for us all
      

J9 - good for you taking DH to your appt, hope it goes well  

Chilly - what a pain having to wait until next month, I had loads of problems when I tried to get started on clomid too and it was all very upsetting & frustrating, felt like I'd never get there.  I had really short cycles before clomid and my consultant said it was probably not that I didn't produce the egg but then that the tube wasn't picking it up properly.  Good news is once I got the dose of clomid right for me I have ovulated.  No BFP though so now trying menopur which is supposed to have slightly higher success rate and less side effects.  Good luck for next month   

Cath you all later

Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

just wanted to say hi and hope ya all ok x

As for me well i'm feeling a bit poop, nasal sprays suck, head aches from about day3 and have secondary bleed on saturday worst af i've ever had,(rang clinic and its normal) in bits on the sofa all weekend, today i woke up aching all over, my neck and shoulder and knees are the worst ( feel like i have been hit by a bus

have a baseline scan on the 14th and if all goes well start injections  EC week of the 27th

well much love hun and take care

Becks x


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Crazy chicks (Easter chicks of course)

I'm still lurking  

Sarah - Hope you feel better soon, your chart is loking very promising!   ( can't you  buy a test online and get it delivered??) JOKING!  

Jenny -   you get a natural BFP at Easter!

CU - I'm sure the time will fly by for your app. Good luck   

Bellini - Sorry to hear the witch got you. Stay strong hunny, It's your turn soon I can feel it in my water   
Any luck finding a kitten? I think the mad influx of kittens usually happens about April. I got my cats from the cats protection league and had to put my name on a list and they rang me when they had some available. Trouble is I want to bring them all home!  

Chilly - hello, we haven't spoken before. Sorry I can't help re your scans, but it is good that they are doing them, because you at least know exactly what your body is doing. Hopefully they'll adjust your dose depending on your results    

DK - Hang in there girl and stay positive           

FO - If your about, hope alls well with the sprays etc. Thinking of you   

Bella, Guider, Serenfach, J9, Jewels, Chrissy and anyone i've missed (memory like a seive at the moment)           

I've had another scan today because I haven't had a great week. Lots of pain and some bleeding on Sunday. God what a emotional rollercoaster!!!! Anyway, the scan was fine and DH and I saw our lil beanie with a heartbeat flickering away. Lil beanie was around 4mm so they estimate me to be just over 6 weeks. 
I'm still in a lot of pain (I walk like a constipated chicken) but i'll put up with anything if little one is fine. Oh and I also have a retrovert uterus, which means my uterus laying backwards, but shouldn't cause too many problems . . . it's just one thing after another!

Take care girlies, please can we have some more bfp's  

Sx


----------



## sarah30

*ire Opal* - Oh the joys of D/R  Everytime I have sniffed the buseralin I have felt the same and you are right about the Af you get it is awful. It always floor me for about a week..... its all a good sign that you have d/r'd though so hang on in there. I can also gaurantee that when you start stimming you will feel much better in yourself apart from the twinges of your ovaries swelling.

Good Luck hun


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers sarah  , i know clomid makes you feel bad but this is a whole new ball game  
every day feels like its building up in you and a load of new SE come along, the Doc said i would be sniffing though the whole thing til EC, so hope stim drugs do make me fel better, will feel closer once we get into April then its a count down to the 27th  

   for you hun, best wishes and good luck with testing, i keep coming on to see.

Much love to all the clomid gals

Fo


----------



## Bellini

FO - keep going girlie. Sounds like it's not a great time for you but I really hope and pray this is it for you.

Lettsy - good to hear your news.  

Sarah - are you testing today?


----------



## sarah30

*Bellini* - No not going to test until Friday as my cycles when not on climid can be longer so if AF not here by then will be testing and will post on here first !!


----------



## guider

sarah - I'm one day behind you at the moment your 16dpo, I'm only 15dpo 
  for you when you test on friday for a 

last month I tested on day 16  and my luetal phase was 18 days long.
I am now trying to decided do I hold out till 18DPO (assuming that  doesn't get me first) or do I do it earlier
my luetal phases used to be between 10 and 13 days so witht he clomid it was longer but this is only my 2nd month so still guessing.
If I don't do it 18DPO then it won't be until 21DPO as I refuse to test while visiting DH parents

sorry feeling waffly, mostly because I have a day off work and am avoiding tidying the house!


----------



## *nicnic2311*

hey ladies how is every1 well im waiting to start af anyday had my 2nd folicle scan a couple of weeks ago and the doctor couldnt see anythin  she said ive probably ovualted without any help but she cant be sure so just got 2 try again ive not been feeling to good the last couple of days feeling very sick& tired....hope everyone else is doin ok


----------



## JW3

Hey FO & Lettsy - great to hear from you both,

FO - got everything crossed for you that it works this time    

Hi Nicnic - good luck for this cycle then, hope the clomid does its job & you get a bfp    (it is clomid you're going on isn't it?)


----------



## *nicnic2311*

thanks hun yeah it is im on 100mg now  i darent do a test so fed up of the bfn result


----------



## clomid user

afternoon ladies...well its a sunny nice day hear in essex makes a change from rain...   
well im getting af pains sooooooooo i think its just around the corner       it will be nice to feel normal tho for a couple of months ...
im getting so impatient i justv want to get to my cons appointmant on the 7th so i no propley wots going on...  

anyway whos about  cu xxx


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon ladies

*Clomiduser* - I am around hun, got to go in chat but will be on here!!

I have done it I have gone out and bought a test, just need to pluck the courage up to do it now !!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## MistyW

Good luck Sarah
Hope you've got a nice strong wee at the ready


----------



## Topkat08

Just a quickie...

[fly]     Congratulations Sarah!!!!!       [/fly]

Saw the +'ve on ur chart!!!!!! Heres to a happy n healthy 8 months!!!!!! x

Luv to the rest of ya but gotta go!!! x


----------



## MistyW

Woohoooooo!!!!!! It's the start of a BFP avalanche!!!!
Congratulations Sarah


----------



## Fire Opal

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a BFP
So happy for you sarah

Much love

Fo


----------



## sarah30

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!! I AM IN COMPLETE TOLTAL AND UTTER SHOCK !!! THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR MESSAGES XX


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh my word!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!  THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!

Here is to a happy and healthy 8 months.

               

J9
x


----------



## JW3

Woohoo Sarah - I had a feeling this may be your bfp     

Praying for a healthy 9 months for you, you deserve this    

Take real good care of yourself now   

So good to see another bfp on here - who'll be next??

Yes Misty - BFP avalanche would be great - I am rubbing the magic screen now, hoping Sarah's bfp rubs off


----------



## strawberryjam

Congratulations Sarah fantastic news


----------



## Beanieb

Hi there, I hope I am not gatecrashing!  

I have just been prescribed Clomid by IVF Wales and wanted to read/talk about experiences. Not due to start taking it until next cycle which will be about 13th April. I am ovulating and have been every month but my diagnosis after an HSG is 'unexplained infertility' so they are giving me the clomid to help me along I guess.

Am terrified about potential bad moods.

Oh and Congratulations for the BFP - gives me some hope


----------



## knikki

Sarah,

massive congratulations!!  I am so pleased for you.  Wishing you so much luck.  I hope its here to stay and snuggled up tight for you.     Enjoy!!

Yep, I'm still lurking....

N x


----------



## JW3

All you lurkers - what are you like, good to hear from you Knikki  

BEANIEB - welcome to this thread, you are welcome to join us all crazy clomid girls (and there are several hangers on like me not on clomid)  Good luck for your clomid cycle   

Nicnic - can understand not testing, would be great if you do get a little miracle this time, but if not hopefully you'll definitely ovulate on the 100mg


----------



## JW3

BEANIEb - oh yes - maybe we will be cycle buddies next month?  I am due to start my menopur injections on the 13th as well - that's if I don't get a bfp first


----------



## Chilly

Clomid User - Thanks for reply. Follies being too big would make sense. Didn't understand what nurse meant when she said she wanted to do a scan on day 1 or 2 to see whats there before clomid but now i do  . Was on 50mg by the way.

Sarah - Congratulations on your BFP great news


----------



## DK

As i said privately to you sarah.... Huge congrats hunni, see we all told u lol should have faith... well done.. healthy happy 8months...     x x 

Well HUGE news from me! We are off to see the private clinic tonight to see about IUI we have managed to get private funding woo hoo soooooooooooooooooo excited! x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Err Sarah, what did I say about this cycle... not taking clomid (but still in your system) and your girly nights out would mean a BFP  
I really think I need to see someone about these 'feelings' I keep getting


----------



## serenfach

lol.. and remember the post I added under Shelle's, a few hundred pages back!?  Told ya!

[fly]WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Wonderful news, Sarah   I wish you ll the luck and babydust in the world  

*BeanieB*.. I'm in Wales - added to IVF list last year and due to start June. I have the Clomid t-shirt lol  
You'll find lots of advice and support here, babe. Good luck! Hope to speak soon


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Sarah
Congratulations well done    
Take care

Hi To everyone else
Hope you all keeping well
i all chilled out today had my accupuncture and having a lazy evening
Lots of           to the rest of us come on girls we need some more   
Love
chrissy
xx


----------



## jewels28

Congratulations Sarah that is wonderful news!
Hope it all goes ok for you.

Jewels.x


----------



## clomid user

sarah...hunny im so happy for you


----------



## FlossyFly

[fly]   congrats Sarah  [/fly]


----------



## JW3

DK - great news about your clinic appt and the funding for IUI, hope the appt was ok, do let us know how you get on    

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Lettsy

Woooo Hoooooooo SARAH

[fly]Congratulations[/fly]

                      

I'm soooooooo pleased for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months

Love to all

Sx


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

Well I am finally getting over the shock, and it is kind of sinking in, I have to keep looking at the test stick though  
I never ever thought DH and I would achieve this without a fertility drug passing my lips so we are over the moon. Obviously apprehensive due to my awfull history but we are hoping that this will be our time due to it being a natural pregnancy.

Thanks you to all of you for your kind wishes and postive vibes and baby dust, I will be loitering around here is thats ok cos I have made some good friends on here.

Here's to alot more  coming along in the near future !!!

Love and    to all

Sarah x


----------



## bella 64

Fantastic news Sarah 

On your    

Wishing you all the happiness sweetie


----------



## guider

Sarah – congratulations on the  great to hear some good news, feel like I need it at the moment

Having a tough day, thought I had been holding things together ok, knew that  was on its way, but never nice when it arrives, started midmorning and managed to make it to the end of the morning at work without bursting into tears.
Almost made it home, when the tears started to flow.
Pulled myself together again and finally managed to find the right key to get in the front door.
Have just had one of those nice people from some gas/electricity company at the door, who left shouting at me when I wouldn’t tell him who we get our gas from.
Now all I want to do is curl up somewhere in a ball and hide from the world, AF pains aren’t so bad at the moment, mostly as I can’t feel anything through the headache that is starting from all the crying.
This message has taken the longest time to write as I can only manage a few letters before I have to find another tissue.

sorry for such a negative post, going to hide away somewhere now


----------



## bella 64

Guider~hope you feel better soon hun 
You will feel better once you have had a good cry it helps me lots.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Oh Guider - I'm so sorry to hear about your day and getting AF also.  It is good to cry and let it all out. I'm sure I'll be joining you on the AF front soon as I've been on the brink of it for the last few days.   Grrrrrrrrr to the gas man.  I HATE HATE HATE people who come round to your house or cold call you.  So so rude.  I had a call from an insurance place the other night who said "I don't know if you realise it but your house insurance is about to run out".  Yeah, like I'm such a moron that I actually didn't know that it actually runs out in September - miles away.    I turn into a raging monster when it comes to those type of people.  Jeez I'm rambling (and I have PMT).

I really hope your appointment in a few weeks goes well.

My prescription for you is to get DH to take you out for a meal and to get the best bottle of red you can.



x


----------



## guider

J9 said:


> My prescription for you is to get DH to take you out for a meal and to get the best bottle of red you can.
> 
> 
> 
> x


hubby refused to come out tonight - he comes to all the other brownie meetings, but wouldn't brave going swimming with them and the best I could manage for red was fruit shoot blackcurrant! 

DH is now downstairs making something for dinner (I refused to eat childrens chicken nuggets or fish fingers with the kids) so I will see what he is doing and curl up on the sofa


----------



## Bellini

OMG SARAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your BFP has made my absolute day!

Sending you sticky vibes.

   

I really, really hope this is the start of the clomid board's good luck.  

Just a little question please.

I am not taking clomid this cycle.  I had 1 day of spotting and then a few days of heavy bleeding.  Yesterday I had 1 teensy spot and then nothing and this morning I had nothing (so we ) until about 3 hours ago I started getting light AF.

I am getting a smear done next week probably so I will mention it as I had bad cells a couple of years ago.

Do you think it's the clomid? 

Thanks ladies for any advice.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening

Guider - I hope you are all fed and cosy on the couch now.   

Hi everybody, how are we all tonight?  I have felt a little emotional the last few days.  People with babies and toddlers everywhere enjoying the sun.  Due AF tomorrow and I just know it is going to upset me.  Still, on a positive note, have acupuncture tomorrow also and it is my last day at work for 10 days!

DK - Great news about the IUI appointment.   

Sarah - Hope that news has sunk right in now Mrs mummy to be.   

Bellini - Sometimes that happens to me.  AF seems to go away but then a day or two later I'll get a bit more.  I don't think it is the clomid, just the way it is sometimes, esp after nookie.

I am         for some more bfp on this board.

J9
x


----------



## bunny73

hey girlies, just a quick note.
Wanted to say a massive congratulations to Sarah       

Makes me feel all happy inside - and def gives others hope.

I hope ur all well, and hope everyone is keeping there chins up??!

Well im on my last cycle of clomid (3 months) for now. But not sure it really matters as i had af the other week half way through taking the tablets!! so havent a clue wot that means or where i stand, bcoz apparently according to blood tests i hadnt ovulated!!!!! so now i dont know weather to go for day 21 bloodtest from when i started the tablets or from when af started!!! ahhhhh!!!! 

 and   to all.

Bunny xxx


----------



## clomid user

mornind ladies how are we all today

dk..you ok hun i did pm you twice but no reply   

well ive been reading up on injections wot i will be haveing with iui...and oh my god i dont want to do them now im soooooooo scared im haveing a panicking state at the mo and am just soooooooooooo  thinking i dont want to inject...im so worried wot if i carnt do it ...wot if i do it wrong...wot if it all comes out...and wot if its worse than clomid...i couldnt go through another drug worse than clomid....omg help.xxxx

does anyone else ever think like me


----------



## guider

Hi All
feeling much better today, had a good nights sleep and everything seems ok
CU - I know exactly what you mean, never knowing what to expect next can get really scary, but just think of what you are hoping to achieve with the injections and remember that we are all here when you need to let off steam or ask any questions, we may not always be able to answer them, but at least we are not alone


----------



## clomid user

guilder..im glad hun you had a good sleep...how are you feeling now  i dont no wot id do if i didnt have you lot on ff...its as if nobody else understands me...have you ever had injections


----------



## guider

only had injections when I was a kid or to go on holiday, so sorry no idea what these will be like for you, but may start these sorts of things soon as I have my first ICSI appoinement in a week and a half


----------



## clomid user

guilder i just noticed you have an appointmant in april to for icsi....i have mine on april 7th when yours? i may be going for icsi as dh's sperm is not very good...wot injections will you have im quiet sure that you will have to inject...yippee im not going to be on my own....jennyw starts injections aswell in april


----------



## JW3

Hiya CU   - yes we will all be like pincushions together.  I'm not really looking forward to it, but I guess its this or try naturally which also feels a bit like giving up because I might go back to not ovulating and you can't get a bfp then.


----------



## JW3

Oh yes on the injections I keep reminding myself that loads of people do manage ok with them.  We've all been through a lot so i'm sure we'll be alright.  I know you can do it girls.  

Plus some of the Yorkshire girls who've had IVF said even the last one for IVF (which some people call the big injection although its the same size as the others) isn't that bad either.


----------



## clomid user

thanks jen...   was starting to get very worried   but you soon cheered me up  im sure we will be ok...its nice cos we will have each other to chat to....theres nuffin worse than starting something on your own...how are you hun  when will you be starting the menpoure again  are you haveing iui


----------



## guider

CU - you have your appointment a week before mine, I'm on the 14th April
we are looking at ICSI because I don't always remember to ovulate and DH sperm are either too weak or those that aren't tend to get lost!
so between us we didn't stand a chance.

as for what injections I will be having, all I know is what I have been reading for myself so far.
our appointment on the 14th is with a member of the 'gynaecological nurse pool' and from what I understand they will go through all the details of what is involved and discuss if this is what we want to do etc, I believe there is more paperwork, both to sign and read.
I'm just hoping the DH manages to stay in the room for the appointment as during hte first one he had to leave several times, he made it through the 2nd one just about.

what are you expecting at your next appointment on the 7th?


----------



## JW3

Hey Guider, CU  

I think I am starting menopur injections on Monday 13th, will be going in to see the nurse to find out what to do and get the prescription at the hopsital, luckly getting it on NHS as I think its a little more expensive than some of the others.  I expect they will do a scan to make sure there's no ovarian cysts or anything else.  I think its still with BMSing unfortunately because both me & DH have had enough   , if they offer IUI we'll jump at the chance.  But also on 20th we see the consultant about IVF next.


----------



## clomid user

guilder..jennyw-im haveing the appointmant to see wear we go next...as ive had 5 months clomid and 4 months letrozole...and still nuffin...no bfp 
when i spoke to my nurse gemma she said thats it now as ive been on then for 9 months now...its time to move on to next treatmant...i think i will be getting it funded as i have 2 children and my dh doest have any so he will be getting funded through me...i did ask for ivf but the nurse said as im 29 i will probley go for iui depending on dh's sperm test results...which they will do again as its been a year.i think i will have more tests as i will be at a differant hospital (private)  so i guess i will have to wait and see wot my cons says on the 7th all this is wot the nurse said to me.

good luck girls on all your appointmants...lets hope we have some more bfp's


----------



## JW3

Good luck for your appt CU , let us know how you get on


----------



## serenfach

Ello girlies 

RE IUI/IVF etc.. I have no fear of the needles or the procedures involved, but the fear that it might not work creeps in from time to time and it petrifies me  I think perhaps that has more to do with the fact here in this part of Wales [current legislation] will only allow us one 'free' IVF on the NHS [unless you have embies successfully frozen and then you get another go] and/or?? 2 free IUI. But then on the other hand, ttc naturally all these years - plus Clomid.. none of it worked for me and I've accepted the fact.. and actually, I'm doing just fine, considering  

Good luck to you all.. who did I see has a cons on April 14th?? Me too  Good luck!  

Big wave to the new mother-to-be.. sending you a million sticky vibes, babe!


----------



## sarah30

*CU* - Good luck with your appt hun will be thinking of you xx

How is everyone else??


----------



## clomid user

sf..hi hunny    hope your ok...omg you have no fear im worried sick   i think i get 3 goes at iui and 1 go at ivf but i did hear there trying to up ivf to 3 goes...hope so for all of us     how you been anyway

sarah...thanks hun...how are you and little beanie  hope your feeling ok  

hi everybody whos about


----------



## sarah30

*CU* - Funny you should say that, feel like  today !!!! Feel faint, tired, sick and I am not that far gone !!!


----------



## clomid user

sarah30...i hated being pregnant i felt sooooooooooo ill both times i get every symptom going and the worst is morning sickness omg i get that for 3 months and all i can do is drink water..


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies,

Just thought id pop in n see whats been happening! 

Sarah ~ Sorry to c u havent been feeling 2 gd! Hope it settles soon! R u gonna put a ticker up?! 

DK ~ spoke 2 u on msn lol  

SF ~ Long time no type stranger. how r u?! bet ya feel like a new woman now ur not on clomid  

CU ~ how r u?! Im sure if u need to inject urself u'll be alright! Just think of what the end result will achieve! 

Jenny ~ hows u?! Hope u had a gd holiday  

Well noticed a lot of u have ur ''whats nxt'' app soon n want to wish ya all the v best of luck  

Well no new news from me... beanies all good, experiencing the stretching ligament pains o) got my 20w scan on Weds n that's about for now   on the down side (i know u wouldn't think there is one) my hips/bum & thighs seem to be growing with my bump & im turning into a cry baby


----------



## sarah30

*TK* - Hi how are you? I wont be putting a ticker up yet dont want to jinx things


----------



## Topkat08

Sarah ~ Im good thanks hun. I really hope everything works well for u this time  have u spoken to ur gp/ cons about ur worries! Hopefully they be able to sort u out what u need x

For the rest of u lovely's... heres something to open ur eyes LOL



all the money in the world n u look like that..... Crazy


----------



## JW3

Hi TK - I'm good thanks hols were fab.   Great to hear an update from you.  You're right that piccy of Posh is horrid.  Good luck for your 20w scan


----------



## serenfach

Hey CU.. good luck with it all. I'm still around here, so I'll be following your journey - all of you  

Sarah, I sent you some sticky vibes a few posts up, babe.. hope you grabbed 'em!  

Jenny  Good luck with your tx, too Xx

TK.. ello, bird  Good to read you're both doing well. My oh my how the time has passed!

 to everyone else and bundles of 

ps - Someone send the peestickpolice.. I've been a naughy girl  [it was a bfn, obviously, else you would hear me screaming from my rooftop!] I'm usually patient these days.. don't know what happened to me this morning. I lost the plot lol


----------



## JamesBrown

<  to SF

Hope you all have a nice weekend ladies.  We have friends staying over with us tonight.  Looking forwards to it.  

AF got me at 5am yesterday morning and it is one of the worst I have ever had like when my old fibroid used to be very big.  I hope it isn't the other fibroids getting bigger.  I was in pain all day at work.    I went to see my acupuncture lady but I was in so much pain and didn't relax much.

So, today is CD 2 but I am going to have a natual cycle this month.  You never know, I might go back on it again someday..............  Going to stick around and watch you all get your bfps though!

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi SF     , 

J9   sorry to hear about AF, good luck for this cycle    , too right you better stick around & not be deserting us  

This 2ww seems to be taking ages, a whole week until time to test.


----------



## emma25

hi all 

how is everyone ?

just started mt 3rd cycle of clomid and im hoping this it . ive bought some ovualtion sticks to help . does anyone know of anythink else i can do to help things ?

tia25 x


----------



## JW3

Hi Emma - Good luck with your 3rd cycle then     .  I found that drinking tons of water helped with my womb lining - 3 litres plus a day.  However you need to have not drunk any for a while for the ov sticks to work so I have started doing the ov tests first thing before I've had a drink.

I good just the dreaded 2ww and out tomorrow night with several friends who have kids and getting a bit worried it'll just be baby talk  

Sarah - feeling sick that is a good sign   

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## emma25

hi jenny 

thank you , i will try that . yeah there is someone at work who is pg and my dh's sister is pg so i cant get away from it . im sure you will have a really nice time .

hope you get your bfp good luck 

luv emma 
xx


----------



## clomid user

sf...                                                                 
im sending them round to you   

well its a bfn from me af got me yesturday when i was at the salon haveing my hair bleeched...but im not worried or upset as i had a sunbed and im very burnt sooooo thats all that is on my mind...so did dh and dh's brother   and now were all like beetroots  wont be doing that again 
i wanted to take the kids to feed the ducks today,but not sure if i will be able to get dressed or even manage the walk..

how is everyone today


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

Well sickness has worn off, but the tiredness is still ther, went to bed at 11pm last night and didn't wake up until 11am this morning woooops !!

*emma25* - Morning hun, are you tia25 who goes in chat room? Good luck with this cycle, I found charting my temperature helped me get my BFP but everyone is different, ovulation testing kits are usually very accurate.

*JennyW* - Isn't it awful whe you go out with mothers !! My best mate is my best mate as she has a lovely 11 year old daughter but she doesn't obssess and talk about her all the time, never has done and probably never will unless I have a baby of my own. That how I know she is a good mate and understands what I am going through. Hope you have a nice night out hun, my hubby has confined me to the house other than to go to work  

*J9* - so sorry AF got you hun, hope you had a good night with your friends. As for trying a natural cycle.... you never know look at me !!!   Good luck hun 

*SF* - Thanks hun ... sticky vibes all caught and kept safe thanks. It so isn't like you to be testing early sorry it was a BFN, are you going to try again in a few days if AF not arrived??

*TK* - I will be ringing GP in the week, but at mine you dont go and see the GP the midwife comes out and does a booking appt first, in all my pg's I have never seen the GP. That picture of posh is just not an advert for money or pastic surgery at all.  
Oh and I changed my mind about the ticker, couldn't resist 

*CU* - How are you today, got anything nice planned??

*guider* - Hope you appt goes well, IVF isn't that bad and doing injections on yourself isn't too bad either, have done it enough myself. Everyone responds differently to the treatments so dont read too much about side effects as you may not get many.

Ok off I go and debate what to do for dinner today it is glorious up here. Catch up with you all later.

Sarah x


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Had a good time last night after all  

Jo - welcome & good luck for testing    

Hi Sarah  

CU - hope your sunburn isn't too bad today


----------



## clomid user

afternoon ladies hope your all ok...
ive got my appointmant tommrow at the cons...i did forget i just looked at calander 
getting abit nervours i just hope all goes well...i will let you all no when i get back how it went...af got me aswell but im not worried

jennyw...im still in a bit of pain from the sunbed ...but going to jusp in the bath now so hope that easeys it abit...how are you hun

sf,j9,bella,bellini,guildier,chrissey,tk,fo,hi to you all and any1 ive missed

whos about

dk..wots up hun  you didnt come back to me..i did pm you twice...you ok  please let me no if you are reading   i hope all is well


----------



## JW3

Gosh its quite today?

CU - good luck for the appt, yes let us know what they say


----------



## Topkat08

[fly] Intruder Alert  [/fly]

 ello girlies

Jenny ~ Glad u enjoyed ur hols hun. Hope ur alright. Not long to go before u test eh... sending ya tons of babydust 

SF ~ Naughty naughty for testing early! It can still change so im keeping my fingers crossed for ya  x

J9 ~ Sorry to hear af got ya hun  Hope ur other fibroid isnt getting 2 big hun! Look after urself x

Emma ~ Welcome to the crazy house clomid room hun  Sorry cant help ya with re: to the ovulation sticks but sure on of the other lovelys will be a ble 2 x

CU ~ Good luck with ur app 2morrow hun! Make sure u let us know how u get on 

Sarah ~ Glad 2 see u changed ur mind about the ticker! Positive thinking babe! Good luck with the m.w x

Jo ~ Welcome to the mad house hun! Good luck for next week  x

Oi DK where ya hiding girlie?! Hope ur alright x


----------



## Bellini

Hello!!!!!!!

I'm here, still nothing to report.  Still jumping on hubs as much as possible.

It's nice to feel "normal" again. I think the clomid made me feel worse than I realised.

2½ weeks till gynae!

Bellini xxx


----------



## Chilly

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to say good luck to those of you who have appts this week.

Having a break from clomid this month due to 1st cycle not working and causing further probs but am having weird twinges on right side of stomach. Am only on day 11 has anyone had this on clomid?? 

Could it be due to follies growing??

Chilly xx


----------



## Fire Opal

yo yo yo TK and Bell

hows is going gals ?

Fo


----------



## JW3

FO - Hi there, hows it all going?  

Hi Chilly - stick around there's a fair few of us having a month off, I'm only just feeling back to normal after clomid & I'm on cd26.  It could well be follies growing - make sure you BMS just in case

Hi Bellini - well we've got our appts the same week - good luck    . At first I was glad it was a while to the appt but now I just wish it would come round (that's if don't get bfp first).  Here's lots of babydust for all of us not on clomid this month        

Hiya TK - yes this weeks going so slow, think I should wait until Sunday to test but will I hold out  Hope things are good with you

J9 - have you finished work for your easter break yet?  

Anyone else testing soon??


----------



## sarah30

Hi 

How are we all?

I have been to my EPU today to collect all the drugs i need to help this one stick again, and also they have booked me in for a scan next Thursday !!!!     Hate scans cos of all my probs, hope it shows me bubba with a ikkle HB.

Not doing personals as cooking tea then off to my mum's 

     TO EVERYONE ON HERE !!!

Sarah x


----------



## serenfach

Yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwn, whatta day!  Anyone want a job? You can have mine - no interview required! It's nice to be home before 7pm.. wonders will never cease! 

J9.. hope you're feeling better today, babe   Thanks for sending the  - it worked! Hope you get your wish of never having to go back to Clomid  

lol CU.. wow, there was a freakin army of  round my house last night! I wonder why.... hmm...??   Hope your burns have eased, sweetie and damned af! - but hey, you got your cons coming up.. that's a  Good luck 

Sarah.. good to hear, babe   Here's  your beanie keeps safe and well  Yeah I probably will test again, but not until Friday.. af should have arrived by then. Hope NOT! 

Jenny..  good luck with your cons, sweetheart.. hope it goes well!

Bellini.. same to you, babe  Exciting time for you both 

TK.. lol @ intruder alert, yer nutter  Yep, I was a naughty girl.. oops? 

FO..  How's it going? All good, I hope 

Hiya, Chilly..  Hope that pain has eased. It's a bugger when it gets going..

DK? Where the hell are ya, bird!?  

Hiya, Jo and Emma.. good to meet you both  Good luck on your journies Xx

Big HI! to anyone I missed 

[[ Misty.. Lentil.. Lettsy.. Floss.. Bella.. if you're reading >>>>  <<<< ]]

My update: sod all lol. All af symps I had have gone?! Just been dizzy today, but otherwise I'm in limbo -better than having af, though! 

Ready for some screen burn, girlies? [P'raps I won't use my elbow this time LOL]

RUB RUB RUB RUB!!!!! >>


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls
Not been on here for a while, thought a lil break would do me good.

that we get lots more     

Good luck for the testers.


----------



## serenfach

Bella.. you have a PM, babe


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies...

sf...i will have your job...its gota be better than sitting around all day mopeing and thinking about ttc..lol   im glad the army got you   blimey your af is late this month  your normally on cd3-4 when i get mine..   but would love for you to hae your bfp         keeping busy is  good thing..

tk...hi hun im glad your ok..will update you tommrow 

bellini..your haveing so much fun with dh i see   good luck for this month 

chilly...i had that hun i recon its your follies growing..make sure you get lots of bms 

fo..hi chick hows it going ive been reading your diary and to be honest you sound like your haveing a rougth time on the meds...chin up and it will be worth it 

sarah30...good luck on the scan and i hope you get to see your beenie baby or 2


----------



## JW3

Sarah - good luck for your scan       

Hi SF, Bella  

Of on a course for the next 2 days so won't get on much I think.


----------



## Bellini

Guess what

I have a FURBABY !!!

     

I am sooo excited.  We pick her up on 15th May.  Current name choices are Hollie or Millie.

She is mostly black with a white collar, tummy and tip of her tail.

She's 4 days old now - just a ball of fluff.

I am soooo happy for the first time all year.

Bellini xxx


----------



## FlossyFly

Bellini said:


> Guess what
> 
> I have a FURBABY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo excited. We pick her up on 15th May. Current name choices are Hollie or Millie.
> 
> She is mostly black with a white collar, tummy and tip of her tail.
> 
> She's 4 days old now - just a ball of fluff.
> 
> I am soooo happy for the first time all year.
> 
> Bellini xxx


Dog or Cat? lol

I keep badgering DH for one but he resists. We already have one of each.


----------



## guider

HI All
not been on for a few days as we were visiting the inlaws
FIL really likes to moan, he is always illest etc (personally it is probally just that he is laziest)
we then had to help clear a bit of a relatives house - uncle had died earlier in the year and aunt is currently in a home.
then we went to visit aunt - she says her memory is going and 'you wouldn't expect that yet at my age'
this is my MIL aunt (not DH) she is 98 years old, so not sure at what age the memory should start going!
a few hours before we were leaving FIL decided to suggest going out, having as usual ignored us most of the weekend, at least DH didn't get the are you planning to have a family question from him that he got last time



serenfach said:


> Ello girlies
> 
> Good luck to you all.. who did I see has a cons on April 14th?? Me too  Good luck!


my appointment is on the 14th - not far away now!

topkat - great to hear everything is going well, my sister had problems with her hip when she was pregnant the first time, and don't worry about the crying, just think what it is all in aid of

J9 - maybe it will be a natural  for you this month, we've had some recently

Jo - welcome to the site, good luck with your first month of clomid

hope you are all doing ok, good luck with all the appointments that are coming up soon
only one week till mine now


----------



## serenfach

Heeeey Guider  So do you start tx that day, or is it the start of the process etc? Our appointment is to be given info/dates for open evenings [attendance at these evenings is mandatory] and possibly tx start date [WooHoo!] - do you have to attend such evenings, too?

How exciting!  How do you feel about it all?

Hi to everyone


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies...well a little update from me ive been to see my cons today and basically i will be going for treatmant i get 3 goes at iui and 1 go at ivf....thats if i stop smokeing and dh...opps   i no its bad for you and i want to give up and i will....but i just didnt expect it...it kinda came out of the blue...they said the nhs are really comeing down on smokeing and if you dont give up then you wont be able to go for treatmant......sf...that means you aswell   and i dont no who else smokes...but if you do then you might like to join me on this jorney...plus i must not put on weight as im just the right bmi and must not go over bmi 30...im 28.. 

whos about>


----------



## Chilly

Hi CU great news about your treatments. have they given you any dates etc? Did they say how long you have had to have quit smoking before you can have treatment? Pretty good incentive to stop tho hey, pity you can't reach for the chocs to help you through it

Bellini congrats on the kitten how exciting she'll soon be ruler of the house


----------



## Lentil

CU Jimmy - Long time hon - hope all is well.

Serenfach - Thanks for reminding me about my Guardian Angel. 

Just to say I am on 3rd ICSI and going in for EC tomorrow AM.  

Last scan showed 20 follies from 23.5 down to 13 and lots of littlies. Average 17.

I hope you are all OK and sending lots of   your way ladies.
L
xxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

CU.. that's exactly what they told us, too. I'm a little rebellious and I don't like being 'told' what to do, not by anyone, especially the 'authorities' but this actually amounts to blackmail in my opinion. They basically said 'you both quit, or face not receiving treatment'.

Crack heads, kids, alcoholics.. they're all having children, and there's us having a smoke now and again, being told we can't have treatment unless we stop. It's ridiculous. It isn't just smoking - if you're classed as obese or if you have a child naturally with your current partner, they can also say no to tx then, too. There is a new legislation coming in from N I C E, that states as women who smoke, are obese or already have a child naturally with their partner, are having children perfectly naturally without tx, so IVF etc should be permitted for _every woman_, regardless. Here's hoping that new legislation comes into force soon!!

I didn't want to do IVF. I don't agree with it, but my DH deserves a child. He would be such a fantastic daddy and for that reason, I have put aisde my moral dilemma with it all - it maybe my one and only real chance, as IUI is not suitable for us.. so I MUST give up smoking, whether I like it or not. Of course it's a disgusting habit, but it's my privacy.. it's my right.. I'm a grown woman! - THAT is what gets my goat. I would give up right away if I got my BFP.. The thought of purposely harming another human being, especially one so defenseless, no.. uh uh.. I'd stop there and then. I just couldn't do it.

Anyway [rant over lol] I have a hynpotherapy session [3 hours] booked for after the cons next Tuesday. The guy did say that unless I REALLY WANT to give up, it might not work, so I'm working on my PMA   DH is going to have a session after me, if mine works.

If it doesn't work, then we have to take part in a 'smoking cessation programme' created by the clinic. Did they tell you the same?? 
I was looking at those Nicorette inhalers the other day.. they're expensive, but they work very well apparently, so I might get one of those asap. I'll PM you about this further, when I have more time.. I'm on the journey with ya, babe! - what are your plans??


----------



## serenfach

Lentil, hiya babe   << sending you a HUGE one of those and tonnes of  and good luck for your tx.

Thinking of you, sweetheart   Please let me know how you go Xx


----------



## clomid user

sf...i soooooooooo make you right it is blackmail....the problem i may have is if i give up then i will eat more then i will put on weight....I WILL HAVE TO HAVE LIPOSUCTION BEFORE IUI...and then i would have to pay for it...iwouldnt mind but i only smoke bout 4 a day...i said to my cons ive given up drinking gowin out and my whole life revolves around ttc....and its that little puff that gets me through...im really pi**ed off right now its soooooooo not fair...i think i need a *** now   ....i think we can get all the help on nhs eg.patches and so on...i came out of the room and went to the car and the mad thing is i got out a *** and when i looked at it it said BABY...

lentil...h ya hun how are you hows the icsi going


----------



## clomid user

sorry chilli..i missed you there.. 
i have to go back end of may...i could have left it longer but i just want to go forward now not back and i feel ive waited long enougth...
im not sure how long i have to give up for not long i hope as i dont want to be waiting about..well i need to start straight away...i have to get proof aswell to show the pct i hope a months worth is enougth


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

SF - my clinic do open evenings as well and think we have to go for one.  Grrr all these rules its such a pain when you read about people who harm their kids but then manage to pop more out with no problem, when all us on here would care so much for our kids.

CU - so you will be going for IUI first then?  good luck  

Hi Lentil - thinking real positive for you tx, good luck   

Bellini - great news about your new fur baby, so pleased to see you happy  

Hi Chilly, Guider, Flossyfly  

Well cracked a bit today and had a few glasses of wine, sister is arranging kind of a not-christening for her baby girl and I've decided I'm not going.  Up til now I've done everything to be supportive to my sister and now I have to think of me.  Added to that I'm sure my cousin is pregnant as I usually hear from her every week and I have mysteriously now not got any replys to my texts.  Oh yes & to top that been on a course all day where the trainer keeps banging on about his 9 week old baby and I have more to look forward to tomorrow.  He even passed round pictures which then prompted every other parent in the room to pass their pics round - I'm sorry but I really don't care as to what these people who I may never see again in my life's kids look like - grrrrr  

Ok rant over feel much better now  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Bellini

she's a kitten.

sorry forgot that bit!


----------



## serenfach

Ah Jenny.. chin up, sweetheart. Some people really do get it so easy and the sad thing is, they will never appreciate things - like their children! - the way we would. I'm kinda glad there are those people in the world.. it makes me feel good to know that I will never, ever take my child/children << [hopefully!] for granted and I will always, always remember, ever single day just how special they truly are. Others? Well, as you said.. they pop 'em out and couldn't give a ****. Pity them, babe.. don't let them make you angry  Focus on that birth day when you hold your first born for the very first time and think about the bond you'll share, one that so many other people will never know or understand. *Believe* it will happen 

CU.. Jeez, I've just been looking at the Nicorette site. Bloody hell.. couldn't lend me some cash to get some of those patches could ya!?  Bonkers prices! I won't put weight on - I won't be able to afford to eat!!!! 

Bellini.. a kitten!  I love cats, though I love dogs, too. Nice names you have there.. mine are called Stevie [DH insists on calling him Steven lol] and Jess [again, DH insists on calling her Jessica]  My wee doggie is called Minnie. I adore them all


----------



## guider

serenfach said:


> Heeeey Guider  So do you start tx that day, or is it the start of the process etc? Our appointment is to be given info/dates for open evenings [attendance at these evenings is mandatory] and possibly tx start date [WooHoo!] - do you have to attend such evenings, too?
> 
> How exciting!  How do you feel about it all?
> 
> Hi to everyone


it's our first consultation regarding ICSI, so no idea what to expect.
I assume that it will be more discussion than starting Tx immediately
it's creeping up fast, just got to get through a weekend with my parents first


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

Jenny - just sent you a PM.  See you tomorrow I hope.   

SF - How right you are about people not being able to look after their children.  My SIL has just done a runner and left my 15 month old nephew with my mum, dad and brother.  Last night had a very teary conversation with my mum about it all.  It just isn't fair!  Regarding the smoking thing.  I told you a while back that I gave up before starting clomid and believe me I used to love it.  A lot of people won't get that but I'm guessing you might.  I have put on a lot of weight but I don't know if that is the smoking or the clomid so I've gone on a diet and joined a gym.  I've cut down on my drinking to hardly a thing now also.  I have amazed my friends and myself.  It is not easy but gets easier.  I did it by reading books on how to stop and sheer willpower.  I still don't want to ever do it again.

Been very emotional the last few days.  It has now been 3 years since we started ttc.  Had a google frenzy on doing IUI in the last hour.  Appointment not until the 30th and I want it NOW!

Hi everybody and welcome to the newbies.

I'll try and catch up on personals.

J9
x


----------



## Bellini

Hello!

I discovered the little shop in my village square sells bunnies by the bay stuff...

so on the pretence of me looking for my niece (who is due to come any day now) I will be purchasing the following for my kitten...

http://www.storkgifts.co.uk/lullabyebunnybinkiepink.htm

Oopsie... the kitten already seems to becoming mummies little baby girl already - eeek 

Luckily hubs is just as excited. OMG what are we going to be like when we are pregnant?!

Bellini xxx

/links


----------



## JW3

Bellini - what are you like?  Is a lovely little blankie for your kitten.  Maybe now you have your fur baby, a mini bellini will come along too, hoping it does for you


----------



## guider

only 6 days until appointment now
 think someone may need to come and remove the computer first   as I seem to be ocnstantly trying to find out more information - it's not like i don't already have loads, but somehow it seems to be turning into more of an addiction.

will try and ignore   you all for the rest of the evening - not being rude just trying to stay away from the internet!


----------



## guider

where is everyone
I was as good as gold last night and didn't return to the computer, expecting to see loads of messages when I returned.
I've been making sure that all my charts etc are upto date and have printed things off to take with me next week (it took longer than it should have as the printer needed feeding again!)
I have had to make sure I am ready before my parents arrive tomorrow as they don't know anything about it at the moment and I am planning to keep it that way for a while.
[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## guider

are we trying to save the planet?
for some reason on my computer (don't know if this is the same on yours)
my message has appeared with a scroll bare to be able to scroll sideways as the message is too wide (thought it normally adapted to suit the screen) 
and a scroll bar to go up and down as the message is too long. (6 lines)

I've heard of trying to save paper, but needing to save my computer screen just seems daft


----------



## sarah30

Hi guider

I is very quiet on here, how are you?

and not sure why the posts are doing that?

Sarah x


----------



## guider

Hi Sarah
think everyone must have deserted  us for Easter  

just us two Sarahs left and I shouldn't be here as my house is a tip and my parents arrive tomorrow, at least I'm off work tomorrow so might be able to tidy a bit then, if you see me on here to much tomorrow you'll have to tell me to get lost and go and do something constructive.

still puzzled by why my earlier post is behaving oddly!

How are things going with you, almost 6 weeks now, time must seem to be going so quick, won't be long until you get to hold your little one in your arms  

must go and clean the bathroom and try and finish making my easter eggs


----------



## sarah30

Sarah

yes go and get the housework done for your parents coming, you know what mothers are like going round and checking for dust lol ..... DUST ANYONE, DUST !!!!

I am doing stuff all cos I am shattered, we are going to BILs for dinner on saturday but thats about it for the easter weeknd. 

I have a scan next Thursday and I am absolutely terrified of it, but got to get myself through it I suppose.

Take Care
Sarah x


----------



## guider

good luck with the scan next thursday
sounds like lots of us on here are having all sorts of appointments at the moment.
is this your first scan?
like everything else we have to go through you are bound to be worried, I know I'm worried about my next appointment and that is just for a 'chat'
think positive,  you'll get to see your little miracle on the TV, they'll be a celebrity 

sending loads of

[fly]        [/fly] 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]        [/move] 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=85]        [/move]


----------



## serenfach

What plans for the weekend, lovely ladies? 

We're having a cosy night with a film tonight, I have to pop into the office tomorrow to do some paperwork [I'll be the only one in.. *sobs*] and then Saturday we're off out for the day, followed by a trip to the cinema.. Sunday we're off to an open air live bands session, followed by a a visit to the pub [and I WILL be having a wee bevvie or 4! - a necessary unwind before cons on Tuesday] and then Monday, I'm sleeping ALL day [I hope for some peace and quiet!] just a lazy, relaxing day.. 

CU  how is it going with the no smoking, chick?  you're doing ok! DH and I are on our last packet each and then that's it. GULP. I hope the hypnotherapy helps me, too, because my will power alone might not cope. Then again, considering what it's all in aid of, we may surpise ourselves   

Guider lol.. stoppit! Leave the PC alone, girl  I literally have no more sites to look at I've checked THAT many!!!!  It's not long for either of us now, babe.. try and relax before Tuesday as much as you can Xx Hopw it goes well for you 

Sarah  Worry IF and when you have to - not 'in case'. You'll stress yourself out for maybe no reason at all.. Worry about *stuff* *if* and when you have reason to, babe. Right now, you have a beautiful beanie on board.. enjoy it as much as you can 

 to everyone else.. rushing now, so no more time for personals at the mo.. I just did a session on our WiiFit and OMG I ache, I need a lie down LOL. It's all good though and my BMI is down almost a whole point, yay 

No sign of af still.. 

 << Always!

ps.. J9 - I'm impressed you quit smoking.. you're an inspiration. Thanks


----------



## chrissy19

Hello Girls


Sorry not been on for few days had a mad busy week

Dancing on ice was fab loved it nice day out and lovely meal with my hubby

Well clomid did the trick it let me have a 28 day cycle last month havent had a 28 cycle for months so at last it normalising my cycles  or the accupuncture is not sure which one doing the trick but as long as its working so am really hoping it works this month i want a  i am on day 21 easter monday so off for blood test then

Lots of        
love chrissy
xx


----------



## guider

chrissy, good luck for the blood test
if Monday will be day21 and last month was a 28 day (ooopss just tried to give you a 28 week cycle!  ) doest this mean you are in the 2WW?


----------



## clomid user

morning ladies...well sf...i have not given upyet i rang my gp and they recomend i go to the no smokeing class which starts tuesday and i no they recomend you cut down the first week they give you these new pills to stop the craveings   well its as if ive started already we are useing this week to cut down even tho i only smoke bout 5 anyway a day...ive been cutting down the past few months since i had to go hospital when i couldnt breath...it sooooooo scared me..has your last packet gone yet   wot a life aim quiet angry really tho as its blackmail its like if you stop smokeing and your bmi is under 30 then you can go ahead but if you dont then your f++++d...my bmi is 28 opps i put on a stone while takeing clomid and letrozole...im thinking i may start weight watchers on monday...then smokeing class tuesday and gym wednesday...omg im so worried i will relapse...all this is alot to cope with ...it will be like being on clomid again        not long now till your cons appointmant   

guildier...stay off computer go and do the housework  ....you getting exited bout your cons appointmant  it made me ill waiting to go to mine


----------



## sarah30




----------



## JW3

Happy Easter Sarah & everyone else


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Hope everyone has a great weekend with lots of relaxation and (and chocolate of course  ).

J9
x


----------



## guider

CU - good luck with the smoking (or lack of!) and the weight loss, your not going to have a night free soon.
I've allowed myself a few minutes back on the computer, I made chocolates this morning, battled around the isles in Asda, tidied the spare room, hovered spare room, landing, bathroom (cleaned yesterday) lounge after a quick tidy up, had to find the dining room table before I hovered in there, have had to start another box of random screws and things for DH from dining room. Wrapped eggs and sweets, sorted out what I need to cook dinner tonight, put on dishwasher.
Ooopps finally remembered that there was shopping in the car! So thought I would catch up quickly before I scrub the kitchen, then just the hall and stairs to go!
Definitely getting excited about my appointment, nervous anxious, petrified as well

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Topkat08

[fly] Lurker Alert!! [/fly]

Hello girlie's,

Just thought id come n do the usual 

Bellini ~ Glad u feel 'normal' again, dont think we realise just how crazy we become n the how horrible the s.e's really r till we have a month or so ''clomid free'' Not long to go before ur cons app now eh.. Good luck hun! And congrats on the lil fur baby bet ya cant wait to get her home! 

Chilly ~ Sorry to hear clomid caused u more harm than good hun  The twinges could be ur ovaries getting a nice eggie ready for ya  ive blown ya some bubbles for luck 

FO ~ Oi Oi girlie long time no type... hows it going?!  whens the next step?! (sorry dont know anything about ivf )

Jenny ~ Woo hoo not long to go now before u pull out the peestick...or have u cracked already?!  Good luck either way hun keeping everything crossed for ya! Hope u enjoyed u glass of wine (or 2) x

Sarah ~ Hows it going hun?! glad u've got the drugs u need to help this one stick! Im feeling positive for ya & wish u the very best! Not long to go before u scan when u'll see ur lil beanies hb  x Try n stay  x

SF ~ Hows things with u?! hope ur having fun in the office on ur own o ) when r u due to test?! x I didn't know u smoked either ( ) i totally agree with ur argument tho... but we're only the ''little people'' 
I was told that b/c dp has children from a previous r'ship we wouldn't be eligible for nhs funded tx n i was furious to say the least! Anyway good luck with giving up...U CAN DO IT 
p.s... remember ur guess about my beanie...u were wrong  lol x

Bella ~ Hope ur feeling a lil better & a lot more positive after ur lil break 

Guider ~ Sounds like u had fun visiting the in laws ( ) bless ya aunt  not long to go before ur app... make sure u let us know how u get on 

CU ~ Glad ur app went well! how r u getting on with giving up smoking?! x Anyway...U CAN DO IT  x

Lentil ~ I didn't know u had already started icsi ( ) hope the EC went well hun n make sure u let us know how u get on 

J9 ~ Sorry to hear about ur SIL, if only people knew how the heartache of ttc then they might appreciate just how lucky they r! Anyway glad things r going well with u hun! but im sorry to hear u've been feeling a bit emotional  not long to go before ur app but remember ur still in with a chance of falling pg even if u not on clomid so don't forget to make time for  lol x

DK ~ Where r ya hiding?! not seen ya on for a while. hope everything's alright 

 Misty my fellow lurker... i know u here! 

P.S...


----------



## JamesBrown

Ooh TK - How exciting.  Glad to see you have a little mummy's boy on board.  SIL has been found and is at home.  I think she has a lot of mental problems which might not be PND afterall.  Feeling better the last few days.  Met Jenny the other night and it is always nice to speak to someone else about things.
   

Guider - Wow - you have done loads today.  Hope your appointment goes well.   

Hi everyone!  Yeah, where are you DK?  We hope you are doing OK.  

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

CU   DH and I have smoked our last ciggie. That's it. Vamoosh! Gone. Done. End of. Classes like the ones you mention wouldn't work for me.. there's no point in me wasting my time. The only way for me, is to literally stop and be done with it. Good luck, babe   

TK.. lol, bugger - I was wrong. That'll teach me to keep it   won't it!   Thanks for support with the giving up smoking, too - I could do with all the support I can get. I've been smoking for a long time now and just at the point in my life where I am about to have a life changing procedure, about to find out if my work life is changing for the good or bad, we're set to move home soon, I'm on a strict diet AND haven't had a drink in weeks....    .... It's not going to be easy, but if I'm nothing else, I'm determined!!!!!   Glad to read you and babby boy are doing well   

Hi to everyone else.. Happy Easter


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok

 TK   congrates on finding out ya having a boy, great stuff

 Sf, J9, jen, guider 

Well i'm ok, getting used to the sniffing thing, feels crap for about an hour after, wake up with puffy eyes every am, and get head aches most days.  
Have my first scan on tues am to see if the down regging has worked (stopped my cycle) then if all ok i start injecting the drugs to start stimulating my ov, egg collecting might be the week starting the 27th april. 

much love to all the clomid gals

Fo


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190759.0


----------

